# Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five!



## dinexus

Looks like it's based off a vintage model from 1965 - 40mm case, 100m water resistance, crazy domed sapphire crystal (just look at that distortion!), tropic rubber/nato strap options, and an SW200 movement for around 1600USD.

Never heard of the original, but I'm pretty impressed - besides the odd lack of water resistance for something Oris is calling a 'diver.'

*New*:










*Original*:


----------



## mpalmer

Wow. That's a cool looking dive watch! I love the domed crystal aspect and the subtle date treatment! I'd like this better with a formidable Oris bracelet. Without it, I still would have to look hard at the Longines Legend Diver...


----------



## balzebub

Looking pretty good... But why only 100m WR? Unless that's a domed acrylic crystal? 

sent using a flying carpet


----------



## Robotaz

I'm disappointed with the aluminum bezel insert. Other than that, it's beautiful, interesting, and sized wonderfully.


----------



## BrentYYC

It appears they're trying to be as faithful to the original as possible rather than simply design something that's 'inspired' by the original, so things like WR and bezel inserts will be a bit of a 'throwback' by today's standards. Back in the day, 100m of WR was considered excellent, and 200m was incredible. Imagine it, back then people would brag about the fantastic water resistance of their 100m watches. Today all you read on forums are comments from goofballs saying they wouldn't even shower with or splash water on a 100m watch.


----------



## sticky

Unlike almost everything else that comes out of the Oris factory this one doesn't do it for me.


----------



## LH2

Great looking watch, and a diver I'd wear... 100 WR is good enough for my needs.


----------



## nervexpro55

Great vintage look on this Oris. Like the domed crystal and thinner bezel.


----------



## Robotaz

LH2 said:


> Great looking watch, and a diver I'd wear... 100 WR is good enough for my needs.


I would trust 100m from Oris more than I'd trust 300m from a Chinese micro.


----------



## Tagdevil

Swing and a miss.

Just awful.


----------



## Alinoe

I really quite like this. At 40mm and a lower price point than say the LLD or Tudor Black Bay, this is really tempting as a summer watch. Wonder when it'll hit stores.


----------



## sticky

Oris like to eke the new models out so the leaves could well be falling off the trees before it goes on sale.


----------



## Kohe321

Anyone seen any live pictures of it from Basel yet? 

Really like it!


----------



## JonS1967

I really like it! Love the vintage vibe. Nicely done, Oris!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Kohe321 said:


> Anyone seen any live pictures of it from Basel yet?
> 
> Really like it!


Not a wrist shot, but live pictures of the two strap options. Not gonna lie, this is one of my favorites from the show so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger

Really cool looking watch, adding it to my long list of future purchases.


----------



## dinexus

Here's another wrist shot, courtesy of Worn & Wound:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyurethane

I like very much this Oris. May be I will change my DG for this beautiful watch .


----------



## Bugra

I really like that one. Date is not bothering the dial seems perfectly placed.

Love the super doomed crystal and how numerals and all. Really vintage looking.

Size is great at 40mm. I think its a winner.


----------



## Robotaz

I don't like the shiny bezel. Looks cheap IMO. I really wish they had gone with a brushed ceramic like they've now done many times.


----------



## bellbrass

Wow! This just got moved up to the top of my wish list. Having small wrists, the 40mm size is what does it for me...and the retro is done right. Must have.


----------



## Cowbiker

Oh I am so in on this one, real tropic strap, acer/inox buckle, wear the heck out of it.


----------



## Cowbiker

Lugs are 22mm on this model as an FYI.


----------



## nervexpro55

Cowbiker said:


> Lugs are 22mm on this model as an FYI.


Thought I have been reading that the lug width is 20mm?


----------



## Cowbiker

nervexpro55 said:


> Thought I have been reading that the lug width is 20mm?


Source: Oris rep on FB page post.


----------



## braith7

Cowbiker said:


> Lugs are 22mm on this model as an FYI.





nervexpro55 said:


> Thought I have been reading that the lug width is 20mm?


Any confirmation here one way or the other?


----------



## microrotor

I like it. It pushes all the right buttons. I think it is a great three-hand match to the Sinn 103 St Acrylic. I do think it needs a brushed oyster bracelet. I'll bet the rubber tropic is not very comfortable.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

After having it on my wrist for few minutes, I can say without any doubt that it does not feel cheep. I did not want to let go of this one  It is definitely on my list for this summer (that's when it is expected to be available). It was light, comfortable, and love the fonts.

I always thought of Oris as "almost there" brand, but this year three of their watches got on my short list. I think Ralf Hilbich, product director, is putting out great watches.

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## nervexpro55

hotnerd said:


> View attachment 3477386
> 
> 
> After having it on my wrist for few minutes, I can say without any doubt that it does not feel cheep. I did not want to let go of this one  It is definitely on my list for this summer (that's when it is expected to be available). It was light, comfortable, and love the fonts.
> 
> I always thought of Oris as "almost there" brand, but this year three of their watches got on my short list. I think Ralf Hilbich, product director, is putting out great watches.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bhanu


What did you think of the Tropic style strap vs the cloth version?


----------



## braith7

hotnerd said:


> View attachment 3477386
> 
> 
> I always thought of Oris as "almost there" brand, but this year three of their watches got on my short list. I think Ralf Hilbich, product director, is putting out great watches.


Im a huge fan of Oris and this watch - and I think thats the best photo Ive seen of it so far!

Any time I see someone not liking it, I think its because they are taking the press release pics (and other starkly lit images) too literally - you need to see it the way you've shot it for it to read right (IMHO  )

In regards to the Brand as a whole, I couldnt agree more and I think a lot of people are stuck in their thinking from 10 years ago - "A well made, value brand, on the next tier down from any real prestige brand..."

Personally I dont think that's as applicable today, and when I see people complaining about Oris not being as cheap as it used to be or saying "why would you buy a $5.5k Oris (the Oris 111) when you could get a Tag (or Omega)?", I think they really need a brain restart - its not the same brand that you put in that category years ago, they've changed!

Sorry, my 2 cents


----------



## Cowbiker

My AD that I preordered with got a note from him contact at oris telling him 20MM yet on their FB page someone from oris replied 22mm there. visually they look 20mm, I have NOS tropic straps in both widths so I'm good either way.


braith7 said:


> Any confirmation here one way or the other?


----------



## braith7

Cowbiker said:


> My AD that I preordered with got a note from him contact at oris telling him 20MM yet on their FB page someone from oris replied 22mm there. visually they look 20mm, I have NOS tropic straps in both widths so I'm good either way.


FYI - Im getting 20mm measuring off a straight on photo in photoshop. It could be off due to perspective and depth etc - but I dont think it would be off that much - Im guessing 20mm is right.


----------



## John MS

Great looking vintage style diver from Oris. I think the 100m depth rating is consistent with many 1960's dive watches and the proportions look right on. The glossy enamel bezel would have been appropriate for the age. If anything the sizing is a bit big for most 1960's divers. However is the lume really dyed to look faded?


----------



## Baron_Samedi

The only complaint(very little one in fact) I have with this watch is that they shouldn't have written ''water resistance 100m''. I'm staring to be really annoyed by watches with novels written on the dial. The original ''65'' had only ''waterproof'' written on the dial. 10bar is more than enough and can be written on the back of the case. 

Who dives under 100m anyway?


----------



## Jim Jones

First of all I just want to applaud Oris for keeping the size down to something reasonable. I'm a big fan of the LLD but with my 7" wrists it just looks like a monstrosity on me.

Second of all I just want to give my opinion about some of the comments that I have seen about the supposed lack of water resistance. For those of you complaining about it only being rated 100m how much more do you want? Personally I don’t get the fascination with having a watch that has a depth rating that would allow it to go to the bottom of the Marianas Trench. All increased depth ratings do is make the watch thicker which in my opinion looks stupid unless you have wrists the size of Arnold Schwarzenegger.
Personally I would rather have a thinner more manageable daily wearer than some thick hockey puck on my wrist.
Just my thoughts here but why do you guys think vintage themed watches are so hot right now? I think it's because there are plenty of people like me out there that think they look ridiculous with a 3/4" thick watch strapped on their wrist


My only complaints about this watch are the solid case back. It would be nice to see inside but I understand that they are trying to stay with a vintage theme. Also I wish they would have offered a bracelet option to go along with the rubber. Other than those two gripes I think they have a winner here.


----------



## braith7

Baron_Samedi said:


> Who dives under 100m anyway?





Jim Jones said:


> For those of you complaining about it only being rated 100m how much more do you want? Personally I don't get the fascination with having a watch that has a depth rating that would allow it to go to the bottom of the Marianas Trench. All increased depth ratings do is make the watch thicker which in my opinion looks stupid unless you have wrists the size of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


Personally I have no problem with the depth rating on this, I cant imagine anyone actually buying this as a dive watch. The number really stands as a bragging rights element to most dive watch fans - ie - "My $X BrandA can go deeper than your $Y BrandB" etc

But, and I thought we were all on the same page at this point, the 100m doesnt actually mean you can take it 100 meters under water - I think it did start out as a literal thing but marketing battles ended up with us having a less than intuitive system.

Do a Google Image search on something like "Water resistance chart" and you will get a page full of images like this, all saying roughly the same thing -


----------



## Baron_Samedi

Jim Jones said:


> Just my thoughts here but why do you guys think vintage themed watches are so hot right now?


Personally I like vintage themed watches because I find the look more modern than actual watches. And they definitely have more character. I find a Rolex Submariner 1953 much more appealing than a Rolex Submariner of this decade. To support my assertion the Panerai resurrection is based almost exclusively on a design of the 40's.


----------



## Baron_Samedi

braith7 said:


> But, and I thought we were all on the same page at this point, the 100m doesn't actually mean you can take it 100 meters under water - I think it did start out as a literal thing but marketing battles ended up with us having a less than intuitive system.


When Bob Maloubier created the French combat diver unit he needed a watch so he worked with Blancpain to design the Fifty Fathoms dive watch. And we all know that 50 fathoms equals to only 91,44 meters that's 8.56 meters less than the Oris 65. Anyway beyond 100 meters you will suffer from severe nitrogen narcosis. At under 50 meters you're already in a danger zone. And I think that US Navy divers operate at maximum depths of 130 feet. It's not given to all to dive very deep for instance the record for Scuba diving is 332.35 meters and that's an exploit... A huge one.

So if it's a real 100m with a screw down crown(on a well made SWISS watch) your watch will remain waterproof 100% guarantee. I only did some free diving reaching depths of 12 to 15 meters at best. And for that occasion I would wear a watch rated 100m any time. For marketing purposes even Swatch sold some dive watches with 200WR(real or not I don't know) for around 100$.


----------



## Jim Jones

Has Oris officially announced a release date for this watch yet?


----------



## Cowbiker

My AD said to expect mine in Sept.


----------



## BrentYYC

braith7 said:


>


I find it pretty funny that nowadays people poo-poo 100m ratings and say they aren't suitable for diving, and yet years ago a 100m watch was considered the state of the art 'standard' for diving. It's all BS, because 100m watches work perfectly well for diving.

I often dive with a cheap, 100m Seiko 5 that doesn't even have a screw down crown... no issues whatsoever, but that's just me. Although I have some great dive watches, I tend never to actually use them diving (my Oris Prodiver is the sole exception) because I don't want to bash them up. If I'm not wearing my Prodiver, I'll probably have a cheap Seiko Orange Monster or the afore mentioned Seiko 5 on my wrist (because if they get bashed or leak, it doesn't matter... I'll just throw it away and get another).


----------



## Jim Jones

BrentYYC said:


> I find it pretty funny that nowadays people poo-poo 100m ratings and say they aren't suitable for diving, and yet years ago a 100m watch was considered the state of the art 'standard' for diving. It's all BS, because 100m watches work perfectly well for diving.
> 
> I often dive with a cheap, 100m Seiko 5 that doesn't even have a screw down crown... no issues whatsoever, but that's just me. Although I have some great dive watches, I tend never to actually use them diving (my Oris Prodiver is the sole exception) because I don't want to bash them up. If I'm not wearing my Prodiver, I'll probably have a cheap Seiko Orange Monster or the afore mentioned Seiko 5 on my wrist (because if they get bashed or leak, it doesn't matter... I'll just throw it away and get another).


 I don't know how I feel about this. If you believe everything you read on the internet's then like you said you need a WR rating of 1 mile just to wash your hands with. I've even seen people on here say that you shouldn't swim with this watch or that watch insert whatever brand you want in blank________ because while swimming you expose the watch to hydrostatic pressure or some kind of other fancy words. I mean come on give me a break that is ridiculous. If a company is advertising a watch as a "sport watch" that includes some kind of WR rating and it can't handle a measly swim then in my opinion its overpriced garbage.

Theoretically if I buy a "Swiss" watch that is rated for 100m then I should be able to tie it to a rope that is 100m long and drop it off the back of a boat in the middle of the ocean and nothing should happen and it should work correctly afterwards. If not you should be able to send it back to them and demand your money back for false advertising right?

If it is truly the case that these companies are just printing whatever they want to on the dials maybe we should stop worshiping the ground they walk on and start demanding some kind of uniform standards that they all conform to. Kind of like COSC has standards.

Not that any of that really matters to me because I live in the middle of the desert and don't dive so WR ratings are the least of my concern. I would rather have a nice design that doesn't look like a fashion watch that you can buy at the mall for 100 bucks. Once again in my opinion unless you are some big hulking dude it just looks stupid walking around with a hockey puck on your wrist.


----------



## BrentYYC

Jim Jones said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. If you believe everything you read on the internet's then like you said you need a WR rating of 1 mile just to wash your hands with.


Yup... all the BS that gets spread around on the Internet about WR is like people saying it's not safe to drive 30 mph on a residential street unless you have tires on your car that are rated for at least 200 mph.


----------



## Robotaz

BrentYYC said:


> Yup... all the BS that gets spread around on the Internet about WR is like people saying it's not safe to drive 30 mph on a residential street unless you have tires on your car that are rated for at least 200 mph.


You saying the Z-rated tires on my Civic are a ripoff?


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi guys,

come to me to Germany,on approx. 60% of our motorways (called Autobahn) we have NO speed limit. So driving 120-140 mph for me is quite normal. 

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## jlipeles

I love the look of it. I have an LLD and like it a lot but I'm not really a Longines guy. This is looking like it could make the LLD expendable.

One thing I didn't see answered definitively: is it domed crystal or is it acrylic?


----------



## commanche

I am pretty sure I read somewhere that it's sapphire, which is awesome


----------



## mitchjrj

BrentYYC said:


> Yup... all the BS that gets spread around on the Internet about WR is like people saying it's not safe to drive 30 mph on a residential street unless you have tires on your car that are rated for at least 200 mph.


I love that. 

Add me to the list of those very impressed by this piece. Loved it the second I saw the first photos. Looking forward to seeing it in person some day.


----------



## napplegate

I really want to like this piece but I wish the numerals were a bit more understated. They just seem a bit too "sixties" for my taste. It really bums me out because I love everything else about it.


----------



## mitchjrj

napplegate said:


> They just seem a bit too "sixties" for my taste. It really bums me out because I love everything else about it.


Uhmmmmm... It's called the Divers Sixty-Five and a re-issue from that era.


----------



## napplegate

Ha! I realize how I sounded. I don't mind the font of the numerals but I would have preferred if they were slightly smaller. Then this piece would have my ringing endorsement. As it stands the large size of the numerals coupled with the font, although historically accurate, is a bit loud in my opinion.


----------



## V-Twin

Found a quick hands on review at - HANDS-ON: The Oris Divers Sixty-Five - Time and Tide Watches
Here's a photo of side by side (36mm in 1965 and 40mm in 2015) also by them.
The site says the retail price n Australia is $2,300 AUD.


----------



## mitchjrj

Small but welcome changes.


----------



## Jim Jones

V-Twin said:


> Found a quick hands on review at - HANDS-ON: The Oris Divers Sixty-Five - Time and Tide Watches
> Here's a photo of side by side (36mm in 1965 and 40mm in 2015) also by them.
> The site says the retail price n Australia is $2,300 AUD.


 Thanks for posting that nice to see some new pics. I am really excited about this watch. So much so that I am going to sell my Seiko SARB017 to help fund it. I can't wait for these to be released.


----------



## Hitman

Love it. Where does one shop for an Oris? Any WUS favored dealer or shop?


----------



## Chris Hohne

Check the banner at the top of the page - Topper Fine Jewelers.

http://topperjewelers.com/watches/oris/

Chris


----------



## BigBluefish

I really like this model; though I think I prefer the (apparently) wider minute hand on the original.


----------



## WillyB

I love it as well. Love everything about it! The super slick date placement along with the distortion on the numbers is awesome.


----------



## MangoConChile

what a great looking watch. think im going to pick this up when its released


----------



## vkalia

MangoConChile said:


> what a great looking watch. think im going to pick this up when its released


Same here. I have a thing for vintage-styled divers. I will be getting this as soon as it comes out.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I think the 100m as opposed to more was a mix of vintage inspiration as well as a bit of sarcasm, as you don't really need more than that while diving. I think they were perhaps making fun of the obnoxious 3000ft divers around. The recreational limit is 160 feet of course, so 100M is more than enough.


----------



## Kingsley83

Well sh*t... I was planning on picking up a 2254.50 this year...


----------



## Jraul7

I recently became aware of this watch and I have to say it's simply stunning. I've decided I'm getting one.

In regards to the lug width, has anyone been able to confirm if its 22mm or 20mm? Based on the following picture (from the net) and the fact that the watch is 40mm, I'm believe its 20mm.









Reason I want to know is because I'm having a couple of straps made and would love to order one for the watch right now, as the queue of the strap maker is a couple of months long.

Thanks!


----------



## Polyurethane

In my opinion design of this watch is more interesting than Legend Diver or Tudor BlackBay.

I have 2 Oris and may be I will have another one... haha


----------



## walrusmonger

Polyurethane said:


> In my opinion design of this watch is more interesting than Legend Diver or Tudor BlackBay.
> 
> I have 2 Oris and may be I will have another one... haha


Not sure if you've handled a BB up close in person, but the finishing and dial nuances when the light hits it in certain ways can't be captured properly in photos. The LLD is beautiful, but very dressy, with long lugs that aren't the most comfortable thing in the world.

This Sixty Five is striking with a truly interesting dial design, Oris makes great watches so I'm excited to see this one in person too. I've owned those two watches already (BB and LLD) but this with the date looks like it could be something I keep in my collection.


----------



## BrentYYC

Does anyone know when it's due to be released? I stopped by one of my local Oris ADs last week and asked about it... they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## Vlance

Jraul7 said:


> I recently became aware of this watch and I have to say it's simply stunning. I've decided I'm getting one.
> 
> In regards to the lug width, has anyone been able to confirm if its 22mm or 20mm? Based on the following picture (from the net) and the fact that the watch is 40mm, I'm believe its 20mm.
> 
> View attachment 4212546
> 
> 
> Reason I want to know is because I'm having a couple of straps made and would love to order one for the watch right now, as the queue of the strap maker is a couple of months long.
> 
> Thanks!


The LLD is 22mm. After sizing the photo respectively, the Oris measures 20mm.


----------



## Jraul7

Vlance said:


> The LLD is 22mm. After sizing the photo respectively, the Oris measures 20mm.


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Polyurethane

Vlance said:


> The LLD is 22mm. After sizing the photo respectively, the Oris measures 20mm.


It's ok, Oris measures 20 mm but ends in 20 or 18?


----------



## Vlance

Polyurethane said:


> It's ok, Oris measures 20 mm but ends in 20 or 18?


Looks like 18 to me! You can see the strap tapers.


----------



## Jraul7

Vlance said:


> Looks like 18 to me! You can see the strap tapers.


Yep, based on the photos it appears that it tappers to 18mm.

Can't wait for this one to be released!


----------



## Polyurethane

walrusmonger said:


> Not sure if you've handled a BB up close in person, but the finishing and dial nuances when the light hits it in certain ways can't be captured properly in photos. The LLD is beautiful, but very dressy, with long lugs that aren't the most comfortable thing in the world.
> 
> This Sixty Five is striking with a truly interesting dial design, Oris makes great watches so I'm excited to see this one in person too. I've owned those two watches already (BB and LLD) but this with the date looks like it could be something I keep in my collection.


I didn't see your post.

Well I had not handled BB but friends told me bezel is not properly finished. I agree with you Legend Diver is beautiful but these long lugs aren't confortable and require a big wrist (my wrist is 6,75 inches).

This Oris is beautiful and strap is lovely, I would like to see with a vintage brown strap too.

I think this watch will be my next purchase (their price is a good point too)


----------



## Jraul7

Polyurethane said:


> I didn't see your post.
> 
> Well I had not handled BB but friends told me bezel is not properly finished. I agree with you Legend Diver is beautiful but these long lugs aren't confortable and require a big wrist (my wrist is 6,75 inches).
> 
> This Oris is beautiful and strap is lovely, I would like to see with a vintage brown strap too.
> 
> I think this watch will be my next purchase (their price is a good point too)


The LLD is beautiful, but the lugs are too long for me two. Really like the non date version.

The BB is a great watch and the price of them on the used market is really good right now. The only issue I have with the watch is that the case is too thick. For a three-hander, the watch should have had a slimmer profile (say like a 2500 Omega Planet Ocean). Not a big issue if you plan to wear it on the bracelet, but it looks too tall on a nato (at least for me, in my almost 7" wrist).

And yes... my future Sixty Five is definitely going on a vintage style brown or light brown leather strap b-)


----------



## Bugra

BrentYYC said:


> Does anyone know when it's due to be released? I stopped by one of my local Oris ADs last week and asked about it... they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.


That's a typical AD.


----------



## BrentYYC

Bugra said:


> That's a typical AD.


Sad, but true.


----------



## Polyurethane

A seller in my country told me Sixty Five will release in July. Price will be 1600 € or 1680 €, he doesn't know official price yet.


----------



## drunken monkey

Polyurethane said:


> A seller in my country told me Sixty Five will release in July. Price will be 1600 € or 1680 €, he doesn't know official price yet.


I've seen UK listings for it (on pre-order) for UK£1150


----------



## londonflash

Never really considered an Oris until now. That is a looker!


----------



## JazzBass

Bugra said:


> That's a typical AD.


The only reason I ever buy a watch at an AD anymore is because I can actually try it on. Don't like buying a watch online. I just wanna see it irl and on the wrist. Guess, I'm an old fashion guy. A dying breed... ; )


----------



## drunken monkey

And a little update.

I'm getting provisional dates for this being expected in UK stores the first week of September.


----------



## btwatches

Hi, Im an Oris Dealer, they are shipping out late August (in America), and I'm assuming we should get them in early September. However from what the rep had told me is there is a limited supply coming in due to massive demand.
feel free to send me a pm if you have any other questions.


----------



## Waser

Anyone managed a preorder with a reasonable discount? Or is a discount off list price out of the question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Rang and spoke with my Authorised Dealer earlier. This model is not yet available here. The RRP is AUD$2,300.00.


----------



## blubarb

dantan said:


> Rang and spoke with my Authorised Dealer earlier. This model is not yet available here. The RRP is AUD$2,300.00.


Who's the AD in Western Australia?


----------



## WastedYears

So I got a call from the local AD here in Zurich informing me that this came in yesterday. I dropped by today to try it on and I must say, it's a lot more impressive than online photos led me to believe. It's smaller than I thought, and also quite thin, which makes for a rather understated diver's watch. It would probably look good with business attire as well as with jeans and t-shirt. The rubber bracelet is pretty awesome looking and wears quite comfortably, although I only really had it on for a short time. The price at CHF 1'700 is pretty good for what you're getting.

Needless to say, I'll probably pick this up at some point in the future.

And since this is all useless without pictures, here it is on my 16cm / 6.3 inch wrist.


----------



## mitchjrj

Glorious.


----------



## BrentYYC

Very nice.


----------



## liwang22

Awesome. I got to handle the Worn and Wound review watch at a get together and agree it looks great in person. Congrats


----------



## Creepwood

Got mine today!


----------



## mitchjrj

Beyond jealous. Haven't seen that strap before for this piece.


----------



## Creepwood

Thanks!! Apparently that's what became of the "Nato" they originally announced for this watch. In the current catalogue at my AD only two variants are listed, the tropic rubber and this one. Kind of sad, because I really loved the look of that black NATO, but this fabric strap is absolutely amazing too. Perfect match for the lume color. I also ordered the tropic, though, gotta have it


----------



## mitchjrj

Creepwood said:


> Thanks!! Apparently that's what became of the "Nato" they originally announced for this watch. In the current catalogue at my AD only two variants are listed, the tropic rubber and this one. Kind of sad, because I really loved the look of that black NATO, but this fabric strap is absolutely amazing too. Perfect match for the lume color. I also ordered the tropic, though, gotta have it


I have to imagine the black NATO will also be available, at least at some point. Regardless, stunning timepiece. I've lusted after it since Basel. Interested to see how it looks on a vintage leather. Don't have an AD near me so will have to bide my time until I can see it live. I think it would make a great legitimate retro mate to my Hamilton Pan-Europ Chrono.


----------



## Ahriman4891

Creepwood said:


> Got mine today!


I think this will be my first Oris. Very handsome watch, congrats!


----------



## BrentYYC

Creepwood said:


> Got mine today!


Sweet! Where are you located? None of the AD's near me have received any yet.


----------



## Creepwood

BrentYYC said:


> Sweet! Where are you located? None of the AD's near me have received any yet.


Thanks! I'm in Switzerland, which may have helped  I think the first batches went out late last week.


----------



## liwang22

Looks great. Thanks for sharing those photos. I like the strap that came with it. I'm jealous too over here.


----------



## commanche

The lumes!!! Look at those lumes!!!


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Looks awesome!!


----------



## augustusblack

Amazing looking watch... Any idea when these will be available in the states?

Thanks


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Creepwood said:


> Got mine today!


Love the color of that strap. How's the value for money you think compared to those fine watches you own? Is the Oris a quality piece?


----------



## Creepwood

Devarika, the Oris is an absolute bargain if you ask me. It's cheaper than the other usual suspects in the retro-tool watch segment (Longines Legend Diver, Black Bay), but having handled both of these I can't say that the Oris is noticeably "worse" in any way. The others have better water resistance and the BB has slightly more elaborate finishing, but that's basically it. Compared to my other pieces (IWC Mark XV, Rolex GMT Master II "Fat Lady", Omega Aqua Terra, Speedy Mark IV and a Constellation from the 50s) the Oris holds up very, very well. Of course the Aqua Terra kinda steals the show in the comparison pic I posted, but it has to - it's three times the price of the Divers 65!


----------



## BrentYYC

Well, I 'did' it... I just put a deposit down with my AD to get the first Divers Sixty-five in Calgary. I can't wait! Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

BrentYYC said:


> Well, I 'did' it... I just put a deposit down with my AD to get the first Divers Sixty-five in Calgary. I can't wait! Hopefully it will arrive soon.


I did the same thing with the forum sponsor in June. The anticipation is building.....


----------



## commanche

I think my turn is gonna be soon as well. I just saw a sign...








Somewhere in September/October It shall be


----------



## drunken monkey

BrentYYC said:


> Well, I 'did' it... I just put a deposit down with my AD to get the first Divers Sixty-five in Calgary. I can't wait! Hopefully it will arrive soon.


Very cool.
I've been waiting for some members to be the early bird and get us some untouched live photos.
The exact colour of the lume has been a bit hard to pin down because at times, it looks barely cream/yellow then in others, it looks much darker.

I think my usual direct importer is getting them in the second week of September.


----------



## BrentYYC

drunken monkey said:


> Very cool.
> I've been waiting for some members to be the early bird and get us some untouched live photos.
> The exact colour of the lume has been a bit hard to pin down because at times, it looks barely cream/yellow then in others, it looks much darker.
> 
> I think my usual direct importer is getting them in the second week of September.


I'm heading to California on September 12th, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll receive mine by then. My AD has one coming in on rubber and one on nylon (I'm getting the rubber) and I'll definitely post some pics when I get it.


----------



## AntFarm

That is way cool... perfect size and all. I really like the colors.


----------



## Jraul7

Pictures look great, congrats!

Too bad about the nato, that's the strap option I wanted.


----------



## drunken monkey

Creepwood said:


> Got mine today!


Completely missed your post.
Great photos and ss a bonus, we get comparison shot with an old 40mm Rolex and a current 38.5 Omega.

I'm quickly coming to the conclusion that this watch will be the one to look out for to catch a watch fan in the real world.


----------



## Creepwood

drunken monkey said:


> Completely missed your post.
> Great photos and ss a bonus, we get comparison shot with an old 40mm Rolex and a current 38.5 Omega.
> 
> I'm quickly coming to the conclusion that this watch will be the one to look out for to catch a watch fan in the real world.


Thanks! I'll second your point about the lume color being hard to gauge - in pictures, the fake patina seems a little too on the nose; I'm not sure if they were simply deceptive of if they actually toned down the 'beigeness' of the lume since Basel, because in real life the color is quite subtle and pleasing. It's less vanilla / brown and more eggshell / cream. Very nice, especially in combination with the fabric strap


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> Well, I 'did' it... I just put a deposit down with my AD to get the first Divers Sixty-five in Calgary. I can't wait! Hopefully it will arrive soon.


Fabric strap or tropic?

Congratulations, I think that next week I will order mine


----------



## Polyurethane

Creepwood said:


> Thanks! I'll second your point about the lume color being hard to gauge - in pictures, the fake patina seems a little too on the nose; I'm not sure if they were simply deceptive of if they actually toned down the 'beigeness' of the lume since Basel, because in real life the color is quite subtle and pleasing. It's less vanilla / brown and more eggshell / cream. Very nice, especially in combination with the fabric strap


Congratulations dude!

Please can you confirm me clicks numbers of bezel??


----------



## drunken monkey

Creepwood said:


> Thanks! I'll second your point about the lume color being hard to gauge - in pictures, the fake patina seems a little too on the nose; I'm not sure if they were simply deceptive of if they actually toned down the 'beigeness' of the lume since Basel, because in real life the color is quite subtle and pleasing. It's less vanilla / brown and more eggshell / cream. Very nice, especially in combination with the fabric strap


I have a feeling the darker photos of the lume could just be the bloggers using too many filters and corrections in their published shots as the few live owners' photos all tend to be lighter. I don't rule out that the Basel watch that they (the bloggers) got to try was actually a darker shade and it wouldn't surprise me at all if they did go for a lighter lume since March.

As for why the Rolex and Omega comparison shot is useful



















Whilst on paper the Oris is the same size as the Rolex but the Oris has a bigger dial/crystal.
Do you find it wears noticeably bigger than the GMT?

From the looks of it, it's shorter lug to lug than the Omega too.


----------



## Creepwood

The bezel has 120 clicks, and it's quite solid. Not necessarily SubC levels of quality, but very good!

The watch wears a bit larger than one might expect because of the thin bezel / big dial, but it's very well-proportioned and even fits tiny wrists like mine perfectly (16.3 cm diameter). 

The Aqua Terra is smaller (38.5mm), but a lot thicker and very "present" with its large, blingy dial. The GMT seems smaller because of the slender lugs, but then it's also quite a bit thicker than the Oris (it's a 1986 "Fat Lady"). I'd say they're all about equal in this regard - just well-designed, well-proportioned watches 

I just tried to upload a wristshot featuring both the Oris and the Rolex, but WUS crapped out on me (I'm phoneposting).


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Fabric strap or tropic?
> 
> Congratulations, I think that next week I will order mine


The AD is bringing in one of each, and I secured the tropic.


----------



## commanche

The Lume shots of all your watches together would be much appreciated as well! Thanks!


----------



## drunken monkey

I've been think that this will look pretty good with a beads of rice bracelet.
Does anyone know a maker of a 20mm fitted/curved end that could fit this?

Failing that, a president style might carry the same look too.


----------



## BrentYYC

drunken monkey said:


> I've been think that this will look pretty good with a beads of rice bracelet.
> Does anyone know a maker of a 20mm fitted/curved end that could fit this?
> 
> Failing that, a president style might carry the same look too.


Here you go. I have a 22mm version of this one that I use on a Hamilton Pan Europe 1971 Chrono.


----------



## drunken monkey

I meant one of these









I only know of 18mm ones (and smaller).
I think I've seen a 20mm with a fixed straight end but not a curved end.


----------



## BrentYYC

drunken monkey said:


> I meant one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know of 18mm ones (and smaller).
> I think I've seen a 20mm with a fixed straight end but not a curved end.


If that's what you're looking for, Yobokies has it in 20mm with curved ends. They're designed for the mid-sized Seiko SKX013, so I have no idea how compatible the end pieces would be with the Diver Sixty-five.


----------



## Polyurethane

Do you think mesh bracelet could be cool in this watch? And a oyster bracelet?

Look here:


----------



## mitchjrj

What I'd like to see is the '65 on a vintage leather strap.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Do you think mesh bracelet could be cool in this watch?


Mesh bracelets are my favorite for vintage divers. It completes the vintage look.


----------



## BrentYYC

With its squared hardware, this might be a worthy replacement for the original Nato they had planned for the Sixty Five. I just ordered one in black and one in grey.


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> Mesh bracelets are my favorite for vintage divers. It completes the vintage look.


What is your choice for a mesh bracelet? Strapcode may be?


----------



## Prange

I favor the mesh. You can't go wrong with a NATO.

A Tropic would look great,too.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> What is your choice for a mesh bracelet? Strapcode may be?


No. Although I have no experience with Strapcode, my experience with Chinese made bracelets is that I've never been happy with them. They always feel cheap and the QC is generally lacking. The best mesh bracelets are German, and there are a variety of great brands to choose from (Staib, Vollmer, Eichmuller, etc.). They are also quite affordable when purchased from Germany and shipped (way cheaper than buying in the U.S.)

The other thing to consider is whether you want Milanese mesh or shark mesh. The Milanese mesh uses a different, finer link that requires the use of tubes at the ends for the spring bars . Shark mesh is an larger, open, chain mail style of mesh, and the spring bars simply pass through the loops of the end links (Chinese made bracelets are almost exclusively shark mesh... they don't seem to make Milanese mesh). Milanese is dressier (used on Breitling divers, for example) and shark mesh is a tool bracelet (the term shark mesh is slang for "shark proof mesh", which was developed to protect divers in shark infested environments).

You also want to pay attention to the thickness of the bracelet. You can get some pretty thick (4.5mm and more) mesh bracelets, as well as some very thin ones with very fine links. For the mid-size of the Diver Sixty-five, something in the 3.0mm to 4.0mm thick range will be just about right in my opinion.


----------



## mitchjrj

Where is that strap from? Been looking for a NATO with more robust rings like that that.


----------



## BrentYYC

mitchjrj said:


> Where is that strap from? Been looking for a NATO with more robust rings like that that.


From here. It's my (and Nokie's) 'go to' source for straps and bracelets out of Germany.


----------



## JonS1967

I think this type of shark mesh would look great (photo from Internet).








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321

Mine came today! I have to say I'm really, really stoked about this one - it's just really cool. It's also super comfortable on the wrist as it sits very snug without much height or weight, and this rubber strap has got to be the softest I've ever tried on.

Here's the unboxing pictures:


----------



## BrentYYC

Kohe321 said:


> Mine came today! I have to say I'm really, really stoked about this one - it's just really cool. It's also super comfortable on the wrist as it sits very snug without much height or weight, and this rubber strap has got to be the softest I've ever tried on.


Gorgeous! I'm impatiently waiting for mine and have already ordered five straps and a bracelet to try with it. The rubber strap looks like a near perfect match for it, though.


----------



## Kohe321

And one "proper" picture. I wanted something with a marine theme that could work as a background, so here it is on a lifejacket. :-d


----------



## Polyurethane

Kohe321 said:


> And one "proper" picture. I wanted something with a marine theme that could work as a background, so here it is on a lifejacket. :-d


Ohhh, so pretty!!!!! 

Can you share more pics of rubber strap please? I would like to see if is oris signed and if is silicone or rubber, thank you in advantage!


----------



## drunken monkey

BrentYYC said:


> Gorgeous! I'm impatiently waiting for mine and have already ordered five straps and a bracelet to try with it. The rubber strap looks like a near perfect match for it, though.


My default straps for nearly all of my watches is a perforated rally style leather (Heuer style) but i just noticed the same sort of perforations on the stock rubber.
I'm now wondering how that strap would look on a Planet Ocean or Submariner.

It's probably not a good sign that I'm thinking of things like this before I even have the watch.


----------



## no name no slogan

Sorry if I missed it, I didn't go back through the whole thread, but who has these available for pre-order?


----------



## mitchjrj

Said before. Will say again. Glorious.


----------



## dinexus

Anyone care to chime in on the quality of the rubber strap? I handled a prototype a few months ago and I don't think it was of "production quality." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321

Todays picture! 












dinexus said:


> Anyone care to chime in on the quality of the rubber strap? I handled a prototype a few months ago and I don't think it was of "production quality."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is amazing in my opinion. It's really soft and extremely comfortable and conforms to the wrist. I don't know what rubber it is made of, but I haven't felt such a soft rubber strap before except a few silicon straps, but the quality of these didn't match this one. Perhaps they are using a special mixture of rubber and silicon? It doesn't collect dust the same way that most silicon straps do, and it feels quite solid even while being as flexible as it is. I think it will hold up well.

Looks-wise, it's spot on.


----------



## btwatches

Just starting to get our supply of the Oris Sixty Five watches. PM me if your interested in one or any oris watch for that matter. Iam an Oris authorized ad


Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Cowbiker

Mine lands tomorrow, straight-end NOS Tropic straps from Squinky waiting for it.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Looking really good guys! Those who own these, how do you find the wrist presence? I was wondering if the thin case makes the watch seem less substantial if that makes any sense. I like a piece with good wrist presence but not overbearing.


----------



## BrentYYC

poisonwazthecure said:


> Looking really good guys! Those who own these, how do you find the wrist presence? I was wondering if the thin case makes the watch seem less substantial if that makes any sense. I like a piece with good wrist presence but not overbearing.


It's only 40mm wide with a low profile. It's probably not your 'cup of tea'.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Two questions if anyone can:

How is the quality compared to the Aquis for anyone who has seen both? I know the Aquis has a bracelet and a ceramic bezel, but at retail the Sixty-Five on a rubber strap sells for just $50 less than the Aquis on bracelet. Does that mean the Sixty-Five is higher quality or is it just marketing because it is new? I think the Sixty-Five is more interesting to look at but on the grey market you can buy the Aquis on bracelet for nearly $600 less and that is hard to pass up for me.

Does the Sixty-Five have a “pie-pan” style dial like the John Coltrane LE? I've seen from pictures the domed crystals on both are very similar.

Thanks.


----------



## mitchjrj

Not owning either but lusting over both, I think you have hit the nail on the head. There is a premium being placed in the styling. And rightfully so given how well received it's been. There is little correlation between build and quality and price in this industry, certainly not a linear one. They are two different timepieces and priced accordingly. Consider how many alternatives there are to a conventional dive watch (lugs aside the Aquis is still a basic three-hand diver) compared to legitimate vintage reissues (there is a history to the Sixty-Five rather than being just another homage). The air is quite a bit thinner for the latter and particularly at this price point.

I don't feel the two are directly comparable from a price perspective. They occupy two different spaces.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

A shout out from Esquire: Ask Nick: What's the Best $2,000 Watch to Buy Right Now?


----------



## Polyurethane

Details of the strap, it's amazing.


----------



## Cowbiker

Oris did a branded reproduction of the swiss tropic straight end strap with the later buckle signed (not the earlier INOX/ACER Loop like you see on my NOS swiss tropic, very faithful recreation of the original tropic straight end and of a softer more comfortable material, in short, oris KILLED IT on the tropic strap.)


----------



## Polyurethane

Well finally I ordered my watch today, I guess that I will have it next week. 

I want to buy a good black nato strap and a vintage brown strap, any suggestion?

PS: my third oris wow...


----------



## mitchjrj

Looking forward to seeing it in vintage leather. Those new Worn and Wound straps are beautiful; if not theirs specifically that is the style that I see. Another great option would be ColaReb from Holben's.


----------



## vkalia

I tried out the Oris yesterday in Bangkok, and i have to say, it is not for me. I love the size and the slim profile of the watch - but something about that shiny black finish put me off.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> I want to buy a good black nato strap and a vintage brown strap, any suggestion?
> 
> PS: my third oris wow...


Take a a look at what I posted in post #124. It came from watchbandcenter.com


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> Take a a look at what I posted in post #124. It came from watchbandcenter.com


I bought a black nato strap in that web and I didn't like it... Can you share what is? Thank you!

This strap is one of my favourite for this Oris.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> ... Can you share what is? Thank you!


Here's a link to it. It's very similar to the Nato strap Oris was planning to offer with it and showed at Basel before they changed to a brown, two-piece nylon strap.


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> Here's a link to it. It's very similar to the Nato strap Oris was planning to offer with it and showed at Basel before they changed to a brown, two-piece nylon strap.


Excellent! 

That nato seems rules! I will order one. 
And so you like brown vintage strap for this watxh?

Thank you Brent!


----------



## hannesr

Does anyone know the price of the Oris nato strap? I mean, I'd go for the rubber but wouldn't mind adding the nato for hot days. Do you think it's worth buying Oris' strap or should better go for an aftermarket 5 USD nato strap on some random online shop?


----------



## BrentYYC

hannesr said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Oris nato strap? I mean, I'd go for the rubber but wouldn't mind adding the nato for hot days. Do you think it's worth buying Oris' strap or should better go for an aftermarket 5 USD nato strap on some random online shop?


It's not offered on a Nato strap. They showed it on a black Nato with squared hardware at Basel when they announced the watch, but ended up not offering it on a Nato. The current options are a black rubber 'Tropic' strap and a brown two-piece nylon strap.


----------



## Polyurethane

Finally I bought this strap and this nato (thx Brent):


----------



## Kohe321

Todays picture of the Oris Sixty-five.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Excellent!
> 
> That nato seems rules! I will order one.
> And so you like brown vintage strap for this watxh?
> 
> Thank you Brent!


I think it looks best on the rubber Tropic strap followed by a Nato.

Another option I ordered for it is a mil-spec RAF style strap. I ordered two in black and desert tan from Marathon Watch Company.


----------



## mitchjrj

Kohe321 said:


> Todays picture of the Oris Sixty-five.


Saved. Perfectly lit.


----------



## Cowbiker

What I presume is the production nylon strap now that it is listed on Oris' page:


----------



## tsteph12

BrentYYC said:


> I think it looks best on the rubber Tropic strap followed by a Nato.
> 
> Another option I ordered for it is a mil-spec RAF style strap. I ordered two in black and desert tan from Marathon Watch Company.
> 
> View attachment 5238426
> 
> View attachment 5238434


Those straps are extremely comfortable from my experience.


----------



## BrentYYC

Cowbiker said:


> What I presume in the production nylon strap now that it is listed on Oris' page:


Exactly.

It's very similar in color and texture to the one-piece, desert tan RAF strap from Marathon Watch Company.


----------



## Kohe321

Two more splash-photos of the Sixty-Five in water. When pouring water over the watch while shooting not many pictures turn out good. Either the water completely washes out the dial, or the splash itself doesn't look so nice, so it helps to be active on the trigger. I'm pretty happy with these though :-!


----------



## mitchjrj

How are you lighting these shots? Likewise what is the watch sitting on? This is perfectly executed.


----------



## hannesr

BrentYYC said:


> It's not offered on a Nato strap. They showed it on a black Nato with squared hardware at Basel when they announced the watch, but ended up not offering it on a Nato. The current options are a black rubber 'Tropic' strap and a brown two-piece nylon strap.


Thx for the reply. By "nato" i meant "Nylon". Do you think it's worth buying the Oris Nylon as a second strap or regular nylon/nato bought for cheap on the web would look and feel pretty close?


----------



## Kohe321

mitchjrj said:


> How are you lighting these shots? Likewise what is the watch sitting on? This is perfectly executed.


This is how I took them: I took a big pizza form out on a table in my garden and laid a black t-shirt over it to bring down the reflections a bit. A t-shirt isn't ideal though, as the cotton weaving does leave a slight pattern of reflections. The best would've been a completely black plate made of plastic or metal, which I didn't have.

I basically dialed in the exposure with a very fast shutter speed: 1600/s with an ISO at a 1000 with a 3,2 apperture. Then I shot a lot of handheld pictures of the watch in different angles while using the screen on the back of the Fuji xe-2 camera for composing, all while using my other hand to pour water on the watch with a mug. The pretty harsh natural sunlight really made the water "pop" while the quick shutter catched detail in the droplets. The editing was done in Lightroom 4


----------



## BrentYYC

hannesr said:


> Do you think it's worth buying the Oris Nylon as a second strap _*or regular nylon/nato bought for cheap on the web would look and feel pretty close?*_


This is the way a bunch of us are going. I have four nylon straps coming in for mine (two Nato and two RAF) in different colors (black, tan & grey).


----------



## Kohe321

Here's a couple more pictures I thought I'd share from todays little photoshoot with the Oris. :-!


----------



## Kohe321

... And the last picture from todays photo session. I promise. :-d


----------



## nervexpro55

Got one today and must say this Oris is retro cool. Took rubber off and trying a Zulu.


----------



## commanche

Kohe321 said:


> ... And the last picture from todays photo session. I promise.


Don't stop....


----------



## Polyurethane

AD called me right now. Monday or Tuesday I will have mine.


----------



## Kohe321

Taken in the car today. I like this watch better and better!


----------



## nervexpro55

My dealer gave me some cool swag with purchase.


----------



## Creepwood

Your pics are putting mine to shame, Kohe, brilliant stuff


----------



## Kohe321

Creepwood said:


> Your pics are putting mine to shame, Kohe, brilliant stuff


Thanks for the kind words! Your pictures are great man, I looked a lot at your unboxing photos while waiting for mine to arrive. :-!


----------



## mitchjrj

Kohe321 said:


> This is how I took them: I took a big pizza form out on a table in my garden and laid a black t-shirt over it to bring down the reflections a bit. A t-shirt isn't ideal though, as the cotton weaving does leave a slight pattern of reflections. The best would've been a completely black plate made of plastic or metal, which I didn't have.
> 
> I basically dialed in the exposure with a very fast shutter speed: 1600/s with an ISO at a 1000 with a 3,2 apperture. Then I shot a lot of handheld pictures of the watch in different angles while using the screen on the back of the Fuji xe-2 camera for composing, all while using my other hand to pour water on the watch with a mug. The pretty harsh natural sunlight really made the water "pop" while the quick shutter catched detail in the droplets. The editing was done in Lightroom 4


Excellence in simplicity. I figured you had a softbox backlighting with flash it but sounds like just open sun. I'll have to give that a whirl. Do you have a polarizer? That will knock down those reflections.


----------



## Kohe321

mitchjrj said:


> Excellence in simplicity. I figured you had a softbox backlighting with flash it but sounds like just open sun. I'll have to give that a whirl. Do you have a polarizer? That will knock down those reflections.


No polarizing filter was used for this, but yeah that would sort out the reflections a lot. Again, thanks for the kind words man


----------



## hiro1963

Amazing pics as always not to mention your new Sixty-Five looks fantastic on your wrist, Kohe! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrentYYC

Wooo Hooo! I just got the call my watch is in. Can't wait until this afternoon's pickup.


----------



## BrentYYC

And here she is. I have a few straps on order to try, but until they come in these will have to suffice.

I absolutely love this watch... and to use a cliche, "Pictures don't do it justice". It just feels nice... the strap is unbelievably soft and comfortable (Oris did an amazing job with it), and the 4mm taper is perfectly in keeping with the vintage of the watch (same 20/16 dimension as a standard spec. Heuerville strap). When on the wrist it looks very thin and the lugs are perfectly dimensioned for it. I was actually surprised how nice the size was when I put it on for the first time. I didn't know how I would like a 40mm diver after becoming accustomed to watches that are 43mm and larger (up to 49mm for my ProDiver), but I found it looked perfect on the wrist and larger than I expected. Perhaps the thin side profile makes the width seem bigger than it has a right to. The icing on the cake, in my mind, is the incredible domed crystal with its double AR coating. You have to see it to appreciate it, because it just doesn't come across in pictures.

As soon as I got it home today I snapped a few pics. Nothing fancy, and I feel totally inadequate now after having seen Kohe321's series of 'art' photos, but here they are anyway. The first 'baseline' shot is on the stock tropic strap. The lighting is bad and you can't see the detail, but in my mind this strap is the perfect match for the watch. I already know it's the one I will always come back to. The second is on a newly acquired Desert Tan RAF strap from Marathon Watch Company. The last ones are a couple of shots of it on an Umber Heuerville strap. The color is a bit dark for the watch, so I'm tempted to order one of their lighter straps to match the lume better. Speaking of the lume, it's definitely lighter than I expected as some of the earlier Basel shots looked tan. The lume on the production watches seems like a much more subtle shade than what it originally appeared to be in early photos.

The first three were taken in the shade on my back patio.

























And the final one is in the direct sun in my back yard ('garden' for you Brits), to give a better sense of the color.


----------



## Polyurethane

Congratulations Brent,

Honestly I don't like last strap (but if you like it enjoy!!)

I will receive mine today!


----------



## hannesr

Nice!! May I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## Polyurethane

Well I received mine a minutes ago and is so pretty. Crystal is amazing (it seems plexiglass), the watch is perfect for a 17,5 or 18 cm wrist and lumen is nice. The strap is perfect and I can confirm you is rubber and not silicone. I share pics when I have a moment .


----------



## hannesr

Means i'm f****ed with a 16.5cm wrist?


----------



## Kohe321

Congratulations Brent, it looks absolutely awesome on your wrist! I really think nato-straps fit this watch very well, it sort of brings out its casual side even more. The tropic rubber strap from Oris is truly great though, I mean they really hit the nail on the head with it. 


@hannesr: I'm sure a 16,5cm wrist will also work well with this watch.

@Hiro1963: Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## Polyurethane

hannesr said:


> Means i'm f****ed with a 16.5cm wrist?


No dude, don't worry, I think is perfect too for that size.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Congratulations Brent,
> 
> Honestly I don't like last strap (but if you like it enjoy!!)
> 
> I will receive mine today!


I'll never wear it on that Heuerville strap because I don't think the colour suits the watch, but I wanted to try it on, anyway. One of their lighter shades might look nice, to complement the lume, like this one.


----------



## nervexpro55

Kohe321 said:


> Congratulations Brent, it looks absolutely awesome on your wrist! I really think nato-straps fit this watch very well, it sort of brings out its casual side even more. The tropic rubber strap from Oris is truly great though, I mean they really hit the nail on the head with it.
> 
> I have had a leather nato for a few years and never liked how it fit with all my watches until now.


----------



## BrentYYC

hannesr said:


> Means i'm f****ed with a 16.5cm wrist?


Not at all. The side profile of the watch and lugs is thin, so it will lay nicely against your wrist. The lug-to-lug length is also short (47mm), so it shouldn't look oversized on you at all. The 20/16mm strap is also smaller scaled than normal. All of those factors make the watch look and feel smaller than the majority of divers on the market (which is nice for a change), but on a smaller wrist it will look perfect... i.e. sizable but not over sized.


----------



## falcon4311

BrentYYC said:


> And here she is. I have a few straps on order to try, but until they come in these will have to suffice.
> 
> I absolutely love this watch... and to use a cliche, "Pictures don't do it justice". It just feels nice... the strap is unbelievably soft and comfortable (Oris did an amazing job with it), and the 4mm taper is perfectly in keeping with the vintage of the watch (same 20/16 dimension as a standard spec. Heuerville strap). When on the wrist it looks very thin and the lugs are perfectly dimensioned for it. I was actually surprised how nice the size was when I put it on for the first time. I didn't know how I would like a 40mm diver after becoming accustomed to watches that are 43mm and larger (up to 49mm for my ProDiver), but I found it looked perfect on the wrist and larger than I expected. Perhaps the thin side profile makes the width seem bigger than it has a right to. The icing on the cake, in my mind, is the incredible domed crystal with its double AR coating. You have to see it to appreciate it, because it just doesn't come across in pictures.
> 
> As soon as I got it home today I snapped a few pics. Nothing fancy, and I feel totally inadequate now after having seen Kohe321's series of 'art' photos, but here they are anyway. The first 'baseline' shot is on the stock tropic strap. The lighting is bad and you can't see the detail, but in my mind this strap is the perfect match for the watch. I already know it's the one I will always come back to. The second is on a newly acquired Desert Tan RAF strap from Marathon Watch Company. The last ones are a couple of shots of it on an Umber Heuerville strap. The color is a bit dark for the watch, so I'm tempted to order one of their lighter straps to match the lume better. Speaking of the lume, it's definitely lighter than I expected as some of the earlier Basel shots looked tan. The lume on the production watches seems like a much more subtle shade than what it originally appeared to be in early photos.
> 
> The first three were taken in the shade on my back patio.
> 
> View attachment 5301226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301242
> 
> 
> And the final one is in the direct sun in my back yard ('garden' for you Brits), to give a better sense of the color.
> 
> View attachment 5301250


Bloody awesome, Brent. I love it!! Right from the first time it appeared online, I was in love.


----------



## drunken monkey

really liking the new photos.

I still can't shake the idea of this one on a beads of rice type bracelet.









(badly photoshopped by myself...)

I tried some tests with a three-centre-link Jubilee but the rounded rice links gives it that depth (and shadows) that isn't present on the Jubilee.


----------



## V-Twin

All those photos are very nice indeed, have to stop hanging around forum.


----------



## Kohe321

Todays photo of my Oris Sixty-Five. Still some summer left in Norway...


----------



## BrentYYC

drunken monkey said:


> I still can't shake the idea of this one on a beads of rice type bracelet.


I agree. I think the BOR would suit it nicely. The hard part is finding one where the end pieces will match the lugs properly. The only ones I've seen that are available (Yobokies) have end pieces specifically for chunky Seiko divers. Until someone buys one and tries it out, we won't know how it fits. The straight end version should work, though.


----------



## watchvic

I got mine a few days in Sydney, possibly the first batch down under. Just loving the ODSF's low profile and amazing crystal that distorts the gloss black dial like crazy. The bezel clicks with a very enthusiast sound and is crisp and precise. Certainly a worthy addiction to my other divers being a Sub 1680, Squale Vintage Master and venerable Seiko SKX-009. I haven't seen anyone post pics of the ODSF on the nylon which I find very nice indeed. The AD only received two Sixty Fives in the first shipment alas both on nylon so I did not see the rubber strap in the flesh. Keen to do so perhaps next shipment!


----------



## Everdying

hmm time to drop by our local boutique next week...and hope its in stock


----------



## drunken monkey

BrentYYC said:


> I agree. I think the BOR would suit it nicely. The hard part is finding one where the end pieces will match the lugs properly. The only ones I've seen that are available (Yobokies) have end pieces specifically for chunky Seiko divers. Until someone buys one and tries it out, we won't know how it fits. The straight end version should work, though.


I've been thinking that if the ends are simple folded metal, i could press them to match the lug shape. I might need to form some guides but not impossible.
I've looked at some random 20mm folded end links to see how easy it is but haven't taken the shaping tools to them yet.

I'm sure the aftermarket makers might be interested to know there's a market for them.

I've always found that more people are fans of the BOR bracelets than the numbers of examples yoy actually see would suggest so maybe they could be persuaded?


----------



## Buchmann69

I just placed an order today, can't wait to get my 65!


----------



## tboyson

Hey Rob! Are you hearing how long it will take for yours to arrive? Thx!


----------



## Buchmann69

tboyson said:


> Hey Rob! Are you hearing how long it will take for yours to arrive? Thx!


I was given an estimate of about 3weeks. Are you waiting on one too? I've been waiting since Basel, so getting very excited now!!!


----------



## tboyson

I am! I've been told 2 weeks to 2 months. Very inconsistent. I put a deposit down on one, but I'm slowly losing patience .


----------



## nervexpro55

My 65 has been on my wrist about a week now. Tried many different straps(bought on rubber) and decided to have my dealer order the nylon. Looking forward to seeing other strap combinations as wus members get theirs.


----------



## tboyson

Very nice! Where did you grab yours, nervexpro?


----------



## BrentYYC

nervexpro55 said:


> My 65 has been on my wrist about a week now. Tried many different straps(bought on rubber) and decided to have my dealer order the nylon. Looking forward to seeing other strap combinations as wus members get theirs.


In addition to the pictures I posted a few pages ago with three straps, I just had two more straps and a bracelet arrive today. I don't know if I'll time to mount them for pics before I catch an early flight to San Francisco tomorrow morning, though.

*EDIT:* Okay... being the fanatic I am, I tried it on one of the new Natos I ordered (disappointed because the strap is too short), as well as the bracelet. The Breitling style bracelet looks pretty good, but perhaps a bit too contemporary, and I miss the taper as well (vintage style watches deserve a tapered strap). A beads of rice or mesh bracelet is probably the best way to go with the Sixty-Five, but this one isn't too bad. Back to the rubber tropic now. I'll be wearing the Sixty-Five tomorrow on a trip to San Francisco.


----------



## commanche

How do you guys enjoy it so far? is it a keeper?


----------



## tboyson

Which bracelet did you buy for it?


----------



## BrentYYC

tboyson said:


> Which bracelet did you buy for it?


This is it HERE. It's a very nice quality German made bracelet, and a total bargain for the price.


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> In addition to the pictures I posted a few pages ago with three straps, I just had two more straps and a bracelet arrive today. I don't know if I'll time to mount them for pics before I catch an early flight to San Francisco tomorrow morning, though.
> 
> *EDIT:* Okay... being the fanatic I am, I tried it on one of the new Natos I ordered (disappointed because the strap is too short), as well as the bracelet. The bracelet looks pretty darn good, but perhaps a bit too contemporary, and I miss the taper as well (vintage style watches deserve a tapered strap). A beads of rice or mesh bracelet is probably the best way to go with the Sixty-Five, but this one isn't too bad. Back to the rubber tropic now. I'll be wearing the Sixty-Five tomorrow on a trip to San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5326250


Why didn't you like nato strap? For the length?

I don't like that bracelet . I hope in the future Oris release to the market a bracelet for this watch.


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Why didn't you like nato strap? For the length?


Yes. On my 7 1/4" wrist, the length barely reached the second metal keeper. Normally it should extend well beyond so you can fold it back. If my wrist was any larger the end of the strap wouldn't even have reached the keeper. On a smaller wrist it would be fine.


----------



## Chromejob

That's odd. Usually NATO straps are about 10mm longer, have roughly 4-6 additional holes. 

I have a DIY tutorial on the strap forum for converting NATO style straps to single strap "RAF" style. Could help, but won't add length to it.


----------



## tboyson

Thanks Brent!


----------



## BrentYYC

Chromejob said:


> That's odd. Usually NATO straps are about 10mm longer, have roughly 4-6 additional holes.


It was one of these. It's a very good quality strap, just shorter than it should be imo.


----------



## Robotaz

Not a fan of the bracelets, so far, but the straps being discussed and tried are amazing. This is a great thread.


----------



## mitchjrj

BrentYYC said:


> And here she is. I have a few straps on order to try, but until they come in these will have to suffice.
> 
> View attachment 5301250


Been looking forward to seeing it in a vintage leather. 🏻


----------



## Buchmann69

Being a strap junkie, I'm real interested to see more pics of the 65 on aftermarket straps.
I also would love to find an aftermarket bracelet befitting this beauty. I have several 20mm oyster bracelets and am hoping one of them has endlinks that will fit the oris 65 just right...
I have 2-3 weeks to wait until I get mine, so please more pics of any sort - highly encouraged!


----------



## nervexpro55

tboyson said:


> Very nice! Where did you grab yours, nervexpro?


I have an uncle in the business, but i heard some local dealers might have them also.


----------



## V-Twin

Those who own this watch, what's the lume like?
Can someone please post some lume photos, thanks.


----------



## Chromejob

V-Twin said:


> Those who own this watch, what's the lume like?
> Can someone please post some lume photos, thanks.


Go back a few pages. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=19788618


----------



## Kohe321

It's cool how the Sixty-five catches the light in different angles.

Dat dome... :-d


----------



## hannesr

Unfortunately, I think it looks too big on my 16,5cm wrist .... I'm pretty sad .... gonna try to find a real vintage NOS somewhere on the web


----------



## Robotaz

Looks fine. Wear it!


----------



## tsteph12

Looks great on your wrist. Just rock it!


----------



## commanche

That looks perfect on your wrist... what cha smoking???


----------



## BrentYYC

It looks perfect on your wrist. It's not oversized in the least.


----------



## BrentYYC

Today's Sixty-Five pic... in a cabernet vineyard in Napa.









And here's how far I had to step out from my villa to get the shot.


----------



## drunken monkey

Kohe321 said:


> It's cool how the Sixty-five catches the light in different angles.
> 
> Dat dome... :-d


That dome really is the "money shot".
The usual WIS suspects have been saying that this watch is overpriced but i will bet you that aren't even aware that the watch has a proper deep domed crystal instead of the usual "flat dome".

It does bring a little worry though if it ever needs to get replaced.


----------



## Prange

Looks fine. Especially with the black strap.


----------



## Robotaz

drunken monkey said:


> That dome really is the "money shot".
> The usual WIS suspects have been saying that this watch is overpriced but i will bet you that aren't even aware that the watch has a proper deep domed crystal instead of the usual "flat dome".
> 
> It does bring a little worry though if it ever needs to get replaced.


It'll be $1100-$1200 soon. That's a bargain in my book.


----------



## nervexpro55

Worn & Wound model 1 in olive looks like a good fit to me. The leather on W&W model 1 is nice and thick so it was a little snug against the case, might be a good call to use curved spring bars. Thinking a green Isofrane would be a great summer option.


----------



## tboyson

Any new owners out there? Been a bit quiet lately. Are these finally becoming more widespread? Love to see some new wrist shots!


----------



## dantan

I would like to know more, too!


----------



## dantan

RRP in Australia is $2,300.00, which sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## Buchmann69

Patiently waiting for mine to arrive. Should be another 1-2 weeks. Will upload pics for sure


----------



## tboyson

I'm hearing I'll have mine in my hands by next week. Throwing a mesh on it right away. Curious to see if it'll work or not. Yet to see any pics on the net with a mesh mounted.


----------



## BrentYYC

tboyson said:


> I'm hearing I'll have mine in my hands by next week. Throwing a mesh on it right away. Curious to see if it'll work or not. Yet to see any pics on the net with a mesh mounted.


I think I might have both a 20mm shark mesh and a Milanese mesh. I'll dig them out and see how they look.


----------



## tboyson

I'm a little surprised we haven't seen a pic or two with a mesh mounted. That would be my first choice when it comes to a bracelet for this watch.


----------



## BrentYYC

As promised, above, here are a couple of pics of the Sixty-Five on mesh.

These are on a very fine Milanese mesh that I use occasionally on a 38mm Hamilton Intra-matic (a stunning combination, by the way). Ideally, I think a slightly heavier mesh would be a better match to the Sixty-Five, but all my heavier Milanese mesh bracelets are either 22mm or 24mm versus this finer version that's a better match to a smaller dress watch (19 links across 20mm, so you get the idea how fine it is).

I also tried to mount a 20mm shark mesh bracelet from my Seiko OM, but I couldn't get it to fit because the second row of mesh was too wide and jammed against the lugs before the spring bars could reach the holes. I believe it's a 20/22 mesh (meaning you can squeeze, or trim, end links to get it to fit 20mm spacing, or leave it as-is to fit 22mm). I think it might require an 18/20 shark mesh to work with the lugs of the Sixty-Five.

.... anyway, here it is on the fine Milanese.


----------



## Polyurethane

Enviado desde mi Z10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hannesr

Still wondering if the watch is too big for my 16,5cm wrist that is used to vintage 34-36mm watches ...

Gave it a second shot ... Oris vs LLD:

What d'you think?


----------



## Robotaz

Oris looks great on you man.


----------



## tboyson

Both are great watches, but the Oris fits your wrist better. The lugs hang over a bit with the LLD.


----------



## tsteph12

Oris over the Longines all day long.


----------



## braith7

Hey guys, so I got to finally handle one yesterday...

And let me say overall im a big fan, been waiting to see them in the flesh since the start...

I was pretty unimpressed with the bezel click, the one i had was kinda binding up and getting harder to turn, then would free up and get looser, all with a clacky kind of click (if you know what i mean ☺ ).

Are others finding the bezel click a bit disappointing? Or was it just a dud model i had? It was pretty bad, ive had $200-$300 watches with much better


----------



## Polyurethane

I think Oris is better and more wearable for every occasion.


----------



## Spunwell

Just picked this up today, I'll post more pictures tomorrow. I have changed the strap to a tan NATO with black hardware that really seems to suit the vintage style.


----------



## commanche

braith7 said:


> Hey guys, so I got to finally handle one yesterday...
> 
> And let me say overall im a big fan, been waiting to see them in the flesh since the start...
> 
> I was pretty unimpressed with the bezel click, the one i had was kinda binding up and getting harder to turn, then would free up and get looser, all with a clacky kind of click (if you know what i mean ☺ ).
> 
> Are others finding the bezel click a bit disappointing? Or was it just a dud model i had? It was pretty bad, ive had $200-$300 watches with much better


I really hope it's the latter. Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## Robotaz

I would love to see a quick video of the bezel and anything else anyone sees as informative.


----------



## Spunwell

commanche said:


> I really hope it's the latter. Can anyone clarify this?


The bezel on mine works just fine. It lines up perfectly, turns smoothly, doesn't wobble and emits a nice crisp sound. It's no Seadweller or Damasko bezel but it's on par with a PO or other good bezel, I have no complaints.


----------



## BrentYYC

Spunwell said:


> The bezel on mine works just fine. It lines up perfectly, turns smoothly, doesn't wobble and emits a nice crisp sound. It's no Seadweller or Damasko bezel but it's on par with a PO or other good bezel, I have no complaints.


Same here.

You also need to accept the fact that due to the vintage bezel style (narrower in relation to the size of the dial, and thinner than most as well) it will naturally sound different than most modern (i.e. beefy) bezels. The clicks are definitely louder than any other divers I have (the previous poster described it as "clacky") but that goes hand in hand with the vintage size (narrow and thin) of the bezel creating a different sound than what you're used to. It adds to the unique character of the watch.


----------



## dantan

I tried this watch on, on Saturday. I came close to purchasing it. It is a nice watch and feels extremely well-built, especially for the price.


----------



## commanche

From the picture at least, looks like the Oris is holding well against your beautiful Rolex


----------



## dantan

As you can tell, I certainly love Dive watches!



commanche said:


> From the picture at least, looks like the Oris is holding well against your beautiful Rolex


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

I am really drawn to this watch and its vintage look. However, I think Oris missed the mark on the pricing. I think this would have been a winner at around $1,200 US but as it is I cannot pull the trigger on a new one. Might have to see in the flesh to convince me otherwise. Beautiful piece though. Very cool vintage look very true to the original.


----------



## dantan

I do not know how much this Watch retails for in the US, but at AUD $2,300.00 RRP, I reckon that it is extremely well-priced. It is comfortably cheaper than the Tudor Heritage Black Bay which retails for AUD$3,500.00 (on distressed Leather Strap). This Watch has a Date feature whereas the Black Bay does not, so on paper, it looks extremely well-priced. It has inferior Water Resistance but 100m Water Resistance is plenty for most people. I can say (as an owner of a Tudor Black Bay and Rolex Submariner, and a pair of Seiko SKX dive watches) that the Oris Diver 65 feels very well-made.


----------



## Buchmann69

maybe a week or so until mine arrives, getting inpatient now...


----------



## dantan

Congratulations on your purchase, and look forward to some pictures!



Buchmann69 said:


> maybe a week or so until mine arrives, getting inpatient now...


----------



## Robotaz

This model has proven to be Oris' most talked-about model since I've been on this forum.

It's exciting to see them make such a significant design and production decision, then see this outcome. This is the stuff I follow watches for. Congrats to Oris.


----------



## commanche

Finally I got to try the 65, I must say that it looks alot better in person. Unfortunately, they only had the one with perlon strap in stock and I was told the rubber strap will only come in by early November. 
I have been eyeing the rubber strap since Baselworld, so I am wondering if I should wait or just pull the trigger on perlon and get custom tropik later on.
How is the rubber strap on Oris? Is it really rubber or silicone (which can be easily bought on ebay)?

Anyway, I tried to rotate the bezel and like someone mentioned before, the play is a bit different than I am used to. It felt less "sturdy" as you turned it. I also remember that someone here said that it's due to thin profile of the bezel. I dunno...:/


----------



## Robotaz

commanche said:


> Finally I got to try the 65, I must say that it looks alot better in person. Unfortunately, they only had the one with perlon strap in stock and I was told the rubber strap will only come in by early November.
> I have been eyeing the rubber strap since Baselworld, so I am wondering if I should wait or just pull the trigger on perlon and get custom tropik later on.
> How is the rubber strap on Oris? Is it really rubber or silicone (which can be easily bought on ebay)?
> 
> Anyway, I tried to rotate the bezel and like someone mentioned before, the play is a bit different than I am used to. It felt less "sturdy" as you turned it. I also remember that someone here said that it's due to thin profile of the bezel. I dunno...:/


We need a video of the bezel. Come on, guys!


----------



## commanche

Robotaz said:


> We need a video of the bezel. Come on, guys!


Not sure if it helps, but there is one video on youtube


----------



## Buchmann69

INCOMING!

It's here and it's awesome! Put it on a black NATO with brushed hardware, quick pick, more to follow later


----------



## JonS1967

Buchmann69 said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> It's here and it's awesome! Put it on a black NATO with brushed hardware, quick pick, more to follow later
> 
> View attachment 5594393


Stunning! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Hope to see and read more about this Watch on this Forum!


----------



## Buchmann69

Here it is on Hodinkee black vintage leather strap








Bezel turns/clicks fine, BTW.


----------



## dantan

That is a great photo, and that strap looks stunning with it!



Buchmann69 said:


> Here it is on Hodinkee black vintage leather strap
> View attachment 5597321
> 
> 
> Bezel turns/clicks fine, BTW.


----------



## Buchmann69

Here it is on ORIS fabric strap

























Nice thick, substantial fabric; buckle and 2 keepers are nicely brushed too


----------



## mitchjrj

Love the look on vintage leather.


----------



## dantan

Very nice!



Buchmann69 said:


> Here it is on ORIS fabric strap
> 
> View attachment 5607313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607329
> 
> 
> Nice thick, substantial fabric; buckle and 2 keepers are nicely brushed too
> 
> View attachment 5607337


----------



## Buchmann69

My polar explorer bracelet fits on the ORIS 65 like it was made for it...


----------



## JonS1967

Buchmann69 said:


> My polar explorer bracelet fits on the ORIS 65 like it was made for it...
> View attachment 5618217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618233


This looks great! Does the Polar Explorer have the same end links as a GMT and Submariner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

JonS1967 said:


> This looks great! Does the Polar Explorer have the same end links as a GMT and Submariner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so, the sub has different end links, I'm not sure about the GMT.


----------



## JonS1967

Buchmann69 said:


> I don't think so, the sub has different end links, I'm not sure about the GMT.


That's interesting. I always assumed all sport Rolex cases were the same shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Another combo, here it is on black isofrane, I really like this one!


----------



## mitchjrj

Curious... How soft/pliable is the Isofrane? Great pairing, appropriate.


----------



## poloturbo

Buchmann69 said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> It's here and it's awesome! Put it on a black NATO with brushed hardware, quick pick, more to follow later
> 
> View attachment 5594393


Very very cool.


----------



## Buchmann69

mitchjrj said:


> Curious... How soft/pliable is the Isofrane? Great pairing, appropriate.


The isofrane is very comfortable and I think soft and pliable are appropriate descriptors.


----------



## PadZilla

Buchmann69 said:


> The isofrane is very comfortable and I think soft and pliable are appropriate descriptors.


How does the isofrane compare to the Oris strap? As soft as the Oris?


----------



## Buchmann69

PadZilla said:


> How does the isofrane compare to the Oris strap? As soft as the Oris?


I'll let you know when I get it, it's on back order....


----------



## avantwist

i threated myself today with the new 65. Looks amazing !


----------



## Buchmann69

Pretty cool, Isofrane used one of my pics on their IG account...


----------



## mitchjrj

PadZilla said:


> How does the isofrane compare to the Oris strap? As soft as the Oris?


The rubber strap on the Aquis is my benchmark for quality and softness at this point.


----------



## Polyurethane

Anyone has weared mesh milanese in his 65?

Pics please.


----------



## Buchmann69

I would like to see the 65 on a jubilee bracelet, if anyone has any pics.....


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Anyone has weared mesh milanese in his 65?
> 
> Pics please.


Already posted about 3 weeks ago. In fact, you made the next post after the mesh pic.


----------



## BrentYYC

.....


----------



## BrentYYC

I'm in Grand Cayman this week and was surprised to not see the Sixty-Five at the Oris dealer I visited yesterday. It was the first time the sales rep had seen one. They did, however, have the Prodiver Kittiwake LE in stock (my favorite Prodiver).


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> Already posted about 3 weeks ago. In fact, you made the next post after the mesh pic.


Wow Brent, sorry so much, I didn't see your post if you see the mine I posted by smartphone.

Thank you but no offence I don't like that mesh I think in this watch is more appropriate other style of mesh, for example...










Anyway thank you


----------



## BrentYYC

Polyurethane said:


> Thank you but no offence I don't like that mesh I think in this watch is more appropriate other style of mesh, for example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway thank you


I agree. I think a shark mesh is a better mesh on the Sixty-Five than the fine Milanese mesh I posted. Unfortunately the heavier mesh bracelets I have wouldn't fit.


----------



## GoBuffs11

So the Rubber B and Everest straps should fit. Interesting...



Buchmann69 said:


> My polar explorer bracelet fits on the ORIS 65 like it was made for it...
> View attachment 5618217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618233


----------



## Buchmann69

GoBuffs11 said:


> So the Rubber B and Everest straps should fit. Interesting...


You read my mind! I think I would lean towards the "new" Everest strap, personally.


----------



## Nutella

I fell in love with its vintage look and domed crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Nutella said:


> Here's mine. I fell in love with its vintage look and domed crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see that strap in a vanilla color with same stitching. Looks great as is though.


----------



## Buchmann69

Timefactors black leather rally strap:


----------



## LeeK74

With a nato strap.


----------



## TheGanzman

O.K. - I am "mostly in" on this one, after reading this entire thread. Question to the happy owners: It sure looks like "the carpet doesn't match the drapes" on this one; i.e. - the hands are not quite the same vintage shade as the lume on the indices. Am I right? If so, that might be a deal-breaker for me...


----------



## commanche

The hands lume are brighter and last longer than the dial's. But both don't last long


----------



## BrentYYC

commanche said:


> The hands lume are brighter and last longer than the dial's. But both don't last long


It's certainly no torch, but I have no problem reading mine at any point during the night.


----------



## commanche

Hmm..that worries me. my dial lume was totally gone at around 4 am and I could barely notice the lume on the hands


----------



## BrentYYC

I always charge whatever watch I'm wearing for 15-20 secs in front of a light bulb before going to bed.


----------



## Polyurethane

BrentYYC said:


> It's certainly no torch, but I have no problem reading mine at any point during the night.


Me too.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Love the look of this watch and have added it to my "wishlist". Think its a great nod to the older model


----------



## commanche

Just got me new NATO strap


----------



## Afroman787

Where is that nato from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

commanche said:


> Just got me new NATO strap


Perfect match. 🏻


----------



## Buchmann69

Nice, I am planning to get the same one for my 65, looks perfect! Are those yellow or beige stripes?



commanche said:


> Just got me new NATO strap


----------



## Buchmann69

Light yellow perlon:


----------



## ChronoTraveler

The pictures on this thread are so beautiful (especially this last one) I'm considering buying one myself.

How do you guys like the watch so far? I was looking for a couple watches and this one and Artix GT Day Date are on my radar, but it's hard to decide!


----------



## 41Mets

That looks insanely good.


commanche said:


> Just got me new NATO strap


----------



## commanche

Afroman787 said:


> Where is that nato from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon



Buchmann69 said:


> Nice, I am planning to get the same one for my 65, looks perfect! Are those yellow or beige stripes?


Its beige, almost color as the numbers on the dial.


----------



## Afroman787

commanche said:


> Gnomon
> 
> Its beige, almost color as the numbers on the dial.


Got a link to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This one?

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/accessories/nato-strap/regimental-yellow-nato-g10-military-nylon-strap


----------



## Buchmann69

or this one?

Regimental Yellow NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (PVD)


----------



## BrentYYC

ChronoTraveler said:


> How do you guys like the watch so far?


No regrets. I find I wear it a lot.


----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


> Light yellow perlon:
> View attachment 5893994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5894002


Never would have imagined that combo nor how cool it looks.


----------



## 41Mets

Just picked up a two-month old pre owned one for a really good price. Should have it within the week. Cant wait! This is one beautiful and unique watch.


----------



## commanche

Buchmann69 said:


> or this one?
> 
> Regimental Yellow NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap (PVD)


This is the one. Although the one that I have is with polished links. But for some reason I can't find it in the website. (I bought mine at the store)


----------



## 41Mets

They do have the one with polished links. I did get that one as I think it'll work well with my Sinn reverse panda as well.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I love everything about this watch except the yak-piss colored lum. I am not a fan of patina, and even less so of emulating patina with yak piss. Too bad Oris didn't come out with another dial option with white lum. Maybe they will? Any current owners out there happy with the lum color after having doubts? In several responses to this thread it has been argued that the yak piss is a little less pissy in real life than in many of the photos.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Buchmann69 said:


> Light yellow perlon:


That looks great!


----------



## 41Mets

It arrived. It's gorgeous.


----------



## JonS1967

Dennis Smith said:


> I love everything about this watch except the yak-piss colored lum. I am not a fan of patina, and even less so of emulating patina with yak piss. Too bad Oris didn't come out with another dial option with white lum. Maybe they will? Any current owners out there happy with the lum color after having doubts? In several responses to this thread it has been argued that the yak piss is a little less pissy in real life than in many of the photos.


This new dial variant is now available. I'm not sure if you'll like the lume any better but I think it's pretty sharp!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Another day and a new strap from The Watch Boys


----------



## That_Turtle

Buchmann69 said:


> Light yellow perlon:
> View attachment 5893994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5894002


That is hot.


----------



## Stirling Moss




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts?


----------



## tas2525

Got this beauty a month ago and being on my wrist mostly since then - my first Oris and surely this will not be the last, last photo to complete all my lovers


----------



## BrentYYC

tas2525 said:


> Got this beauty a month ago and being on my wrist mostly since then - my first Oris and surely this will not be the last, last photo to complete all my lovers


Congrats on your new acquisition, and welcome to WUS.


----------



## tas2525

BrentYYC said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition, and welcome to WUS.


Thank you Brent and glad to meet all watch enthusiasts


----------



## ugmonk

Buchmann69 said:


> Another day and a new strap from The Watch Boys
> View attachment 6016162
> 
> 
> View attachment 6016170


Nice looking combo! Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Buchmann69

ugmonk said:


> Nice looking combo! Where did you get the strap from?


It's been a few years since I purchased this from thewatchboys.com, so not sure if it's still available

It's called IWC style black rubber with white stitch

http://www.thewatchboys.com/iwc-style-black-rubber-texture-kevlar-look-with-white-stitch-p-215.html


----------



## Buchmann69

Here is my 65 on an omega seamaster bracelet.


----------



## cjzahara.cz

Does anyone know where I could find one of these in Canada? I'm now having an exceptionally hard time securing one.


----------



## commanche

Buchmann69 said:


> Here is my 65 on an omega seamaster bracelet.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6110354&d=1448344435"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks neat! Could you show us more pics of this combo? Preferably with brighter pics


----------



## Luis6

Just joined the club. 








My wrist is a skinny 6.3".


----------



## BrentYYC

cjzahara.cz said:


> Does anyone know where I could find one of these in Canada? I'm now having an exceptionally hard time securing one.


Where are you in Canada? I was in an AD today that had it in stock on both the rubber and fabric strap.


----------



## cjzahara.cz

BrentYYC said:


> Where are you in Canada? I was in an AD today that had it in stock on both the rubber and fabric strap.


I'm located in Ontario. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BrentYYC

cjzahara.cz said:


> I'm located in Ontario. Thanks for the heads up!


Sending you a PM with info.


----------



## stumpovich

Anyone saw the new blue/grey color in the wild yet?


----------



## BrentYYC

stumpovich said:


> Anyone saw the new blue/grey color in the wild yet?


I don't thinks it's available yet. I emailed Oris USA a couple of weeks ago and they had just heard about it and didn't know when it would be coming into North America. I was in an Oris AD a couple of days ago, and they didn't know anything about it.


----------



## raymondswong

Anyone got a streel bracelet for the Oris 65? Pictures and deets please!


----------



## 41Mets

I've not actually worn it this way yet...


----------



## Buchmann69

41Mets said:


> I've not actually worn it this way yet...


I think that looks pretty good!


----------



## Buchmann69

commanche said:


> Looks neat! Could you show us more pics of this combo? Preferably with brighter pics


Commanche, here you go:


----------



## Buchmann69

raymondswong said:


> Anyone got a streel bracelet for the Oris 65? Pictures and deets please!


See above ^^
That's an omega seamaster bracelet. The fit is ok.

Even better is my rolex polar explorer bracelet, a perfect fit for the Oris 65:


----------



## raymondswong

Buchmann69 said:


> Commanche, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 6135034
> 
> 
> View attachment 6135042
> 
> 
> View attachment 6135050
> 
> 
> View attachment 6135066
> 
> 
> View attachment 6135074
> 
> 
> View attachment 6135082


Wow Rob thanks! It looks amazing on the Seamaster & Explorer bracelets! Absolutely stunning! The only thing holding me back from getting the Oris 65 is that it doesn't come with a bracelet.


----------



## commanche

Yea! I was skeptical at first, but after looking at these pictures, I am convinced it works on bracelet too. Thanks a lot man!

Now....didnt I hear somewhere that Oris is gonna make bracelet for 65 next year?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi all,

Yep, I'm the one who was whining about the "Yak Piss" colored lum. But I love everything else about the watch and decided to get a used one. The low profile is perfect, as is 10 Bar rating. I'm in the ocean every chance I get, and 100 meters has always sufficed. The domed dial and super dome sapphire give the watch beauty in depth and a vintage personality. So too does the despised (by me) yak piss, which is more attractive in person than photos.

The watch is perfect on a bracelet... Here an aftermarket Oyster with hollow end links and a MarineMaster style ratcheting titanium clasp (from a Seiko 40th Anniv). Wore it today paddling and swimming.


----------



## JonS1967

All of these bracelet options look great! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yep, I'm the one who was whining about the "Yak Piss" colored lum. But I love everything else about the watch and decided to get a used one. The low profile is perfect, as is 10 Bar rating. I'm in the ocean every chance I get, and 100 meters has always sufficed. The domed dial and super dome sapphire give the watch beauty in depth and a vintage personality. So too does the despised (by me) yak piss, which is more attractive in person than photos.
> 
> The watch is perfect on a bracelet... Here an aftermarket Oyster with hollow end links and a MarineMaster style ratcheting titanium clasp (from a Seiko 40th Anniv). Wore it today paddling and swimming.


Well done! Looks awesome on that Seiko bracelet!


----------



## raymondswong

I wonder if the bracelet on the Big Crown ProPilot Date would fit the Sixty Five. It is 20mm and doesn't have an integrated lug.


----------



## valuewatchguy

I've been a quiet follower of this thread and this watch. I wanted to get your opinions on current pricing for the Sixty Five. 

The 65 just showed up at for $1165 (I think there is a $50 off $1000 coupon floating around). This is the cheapest I have seen it by far. 



I realize this is gray market pricing but where do you see the (Gray/AD) market pricing end up for this watch? I think it has only been available for 7 months so it may not have had enough time to stabilize yet. 

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrentYYC

valuewatchguy said:


> The 65 just showed up atfor $1165 (I think there is a $50 off $1000 coupon floating around). This is the cheapest I have seen it by far.
> 
> I think it has only been available for 7 months so it may not have had enough time to stabilize yet.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


I doubt very much they actually have it. It's a tactic of theirs to have watches on their site that aren't actually available... then they take your money and there's an indefinite lead time before you receive the watch.

The Sixty-Five only started shipping in late August, so dealers have only had it for three months and can't get enough inventory to meet demand. Under those conditions it's highly unlikely that they been able to source it, since there won't be any authorized dealers yet that are trying to clear out old stock. I'll bet we won't see it hit the grey market with any regularity until the middle of next year because dealers are currently able to sell everything they have.

Another thing about their ad that fails the 'smell' test is that the photos and description of the watch are wrong. The photo shows it on a black Nato and the description says it's on a black nylon strap... both are wrong, as it's only available on a black rubber tropic strap or a two-piece tan nylon (non-Nato) strap. Only the pre-production demo watches shown at Basel last summer were on black Nato straps, but that strap was never produced.


----------



## valuewatchguy

BrentYYC said:


> I doubt very much that actually has it. It's a tactic of theirs to have watches on their site that aren't actually available... then they take your money and there's an indefinite lead time before you receive the watch.
> 
> The Sixty-Five only started shipping in late August, so dealers have only had it for three months and can't get enough inventory to meet demand. Under those conditions it's highly unlikely that has been able to source it, since there won't be any authorized dealers yet that are trying to clear out old stock. I'll bet we won't see it hit the grey market with any regularity until the middle of next year because dealers are currently able to sell everything they have.
> 
> Another thing about the ad that fails the 'smell' test is that the photos and description of the watch are wrong. The photo shows it on a black Nato and the description says it's on a black nylon strap... both are wrong, as it's only available on a black rubber tropic strap or a two-piece tan nylon (non-Nato) strap. Only the pre-production demo watches shown at Basel last summer were on black Nato straps, but that strap was never produced.


Thanks! Buyer beware then. I'm glad i was forewarned.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tas2525

Quick update from Thailand. Saw new blue dial already been delivered


----------



## Buchmann69

tas2525 said:


> Quick update from Thailand. Saw new blue dial already been delivered
> View attachment 6209377


Wow, you got one already?! Congrats.


----------



## tas2525

This one belong to a mate of mine. hence that still I prefer black dial, blue is nice vitage look thou, somehow. Hohoho.


----------



## tas2525

Thank you Rob, also listed price now in Thailand is only just 35k baht, that is just 970ish usd. !!!


Buchmann69 said:


> Wow, you got one already?! Congrats.


----------



## Buchmann69

I have been enjoying the O-65 thoroughly since the day I got it!

Tried a new leather strap from crown & buckle, suited next to my steinhart ocean 1 black on the same leather strap...


----------



## Buchmann69

Today I'm wearing the 0-65 a little more dressed up on black leather with deployant (by Omega)


----------



## commanche

Love black leather combo! So classy!


----------



## Chromejob

Buchmann69 said:


> Today I'm wearing the 0-65 a little more dressed up on black leather with deployant (by Omega)


Makes the case, lugs, stand out in a really sublime way. Well done,sir!


----------



## monsterT

commanche said:


> Just got me new NATO strap


Like this very much. Ordered it the minute I saw it. Great match!


----------



## dmullins8

Very nice, love the look.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

This watch simply does not stop being superb. Have yet to see it in the metal.


----------



## monsterT

Love it on this matching Nato!


----------



## PadZilla

Just saw on Time and Tide that there will be an metal bracelet version coming out ;-) .... looks to be sometime in Feb or so.


----------



## Afroman787

Hey all just got this watch as an Xmas gift. It is truly gorgeous in person. I do have a question. The bezel seems to have a little give in it. Is this normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman787

Buchmann69 said:


> I have been enjoying the O-65 thoroughly since the day I got it!
> 
> Tried a new leather strap from crown & buckle, suited next to my steinhart ocean 1 black on the same leather strap...
> 
> View attachment 6217921
> 
> 
> View attachment 6217929


Which crown and buckle strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Afroman787 said:


> Hey all just got this watch as an Xmas gift. It is truly gorgeous in person. I do have a question. The bezel seems to have a little give in it. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bezel had a little wiggle the first few times I turned it, but it has completely gone away after a few days...weird but true


----------



## Buchmann69

Afroman787 said:


> Which crown and buckle strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.crownandbuckle.com/sheffield-20mm-moss-green.html


----------



## Afroman787

Buchmann69 said:


> http://www.crownandbuckle.com/sheffield-20mm-moss-green.html


Is it very green in person?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Green? No.
more in the yellow, mustard spectrum.


Afroman787 said:


> Is it very green in person?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82

Does anyone know if the rubber strap comes in different lengths? I just got a 65 but the rubber strap is much to long for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BrentYYC

usfpaul82 said:


> Does anyone know if the rubber strap comes in different lengths? I just got a 65 but the rubber strap is much to long for my 6.5" wrist.


It doesn't, but you can probably find a similar Tropic style after market strap that's shorter, and swap the Oris buckle onto it.


----------



## commanche

yes



Afroman787 said:


> Hey all just got this watch as an Xmas gift. It is truly gorgeous in person. I do have a question. The bezel seems to have a little give in it. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stubborndonkey

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-oris-divers-sixty-five-with-updated-blue-dial

What do you guys think about this write up?


----------



## Buchmann69

Everest rubber strap:


----------



## mitchjrj

Afroman787 said:


> Hey all just got this watch as an Xmas gift. It is truly gorgeous in person. I do have a question. The bezel seems to have a little give in it. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry merry. Whomever is the giver is a keeper. ?


----------



## mitchjrj

usfpaul82 said:


> Does anyone know if the rubber strap comes in different lengths? I just got a 65 but the rubber strap is much to long for my 6.5" wrist.


This underscores why I wish there were more widespread use of fold-over clasps. Hide the tail. And Oris produces one of the finest with the Aquis.


----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


> Everest rubber strap:
> View attachment 6420130


I love integrated/fitted straps. This looks superb. Perhaps modern (?) for the '65 design but still very cool, clean.


----------



## usfpaul82

Since the rubber is to big I'll keep her on this leather for now. Look good?


----------



## Buchmann69

usfpaul82 said:


> Since the rubber is to big I'll keep her on this leather for now. Look good?


yes, looks awesome!


----------



## commanche

So..what do you all think of the upcoming bracelet?


----------



## SDGenius

^not crazy about the end-links, but I'm sure in the mettle it'll look a lot better


----------



## raymondswong

PadZilla said:


> Just saw on Time and Tide that there will be an metal bracelet version coming out ;-) .... looks to be sometime in Feb or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6398449


Omg are you serious? Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

SDGenius said:


> ^not crazy about the end-links, but I'm sure in the mettle it'll look a lot better


Agreed. End links look a little sketchy, but hopefully it looks better IRL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyurethane

commanche said:


> So..what do you all think of the upcoming bracelet?
> View attachment 6425386


I want it


----------



## usfpaul82

commanche said:


> So..what do you all think of the upcoming bracelet?
> View attachment 6425386


Can you share some more info on this? Where did this image come from?


----------



## raymondswong

commanche said:


> So..what do you all think of the upcoming bracelet?
> View attachment 6425386


Yup can anyone confirm this? Cause I'm really on the verge of getting one already. If this is true, I'll wait up for the bracelet version, but I'd be pretty pissed if this turns out fake and I waited for nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

PadZilla said:


> Just saw on Time and Tide that there will be an metal bracelet version coming out ;-) .... looks to be sometime in Feb or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6398449


 Just the news I have been waiting to hear. Just my personal opinion here so haters stay away but no way I'm spending more than 1k for a watch that only comes on a $5.00 strap. To me with a metal bracelet at least I feel like I'm getting something for my money.


----------



## 41Mets

commanche said:


> So..what do you all think of the upcoming bracelet? [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6425386&d=1451009337"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That looks incredible. I almost always prefer a watch on a bracelet. Or at least having the option of one. Very good looking.


----------



## aaroniusl

Hi I just joined the Sixty-Five club and loving this baby! First shot on my wrist.


----------



## Spunwell

^^^^^^^^^Nice, I wore mine yesterday


----------



## Dennis Smith

Toothbras said:


> Agreed. End links look a little sketchy, but hopefully it looks better IRL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sees to me the sketchy looking end links are on the vintage model. The modern one on the left looks good. I like the retro riveted bracelet as well.


----------



## SDGenius

full size pic


----------



## Chromejob

PadZilla said:


> Just saw on Time and Tide that there will be an metal bracelet version coming out ;-) .... looks to be sometime in Feb or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6398449


Old-fashioned, riveted style, no less. Brilliant, Oris!


----------



## dinexus

Figure if this bracelet is half as good as what comes on an Aquis, we'll have one hell of a piece of throwback kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82




----------



## 310runner

Great combination of both the brown leather strap and the black dial with retro block painted lume. I think this combo sealed the deal for my next purchase for 2016.


----------



## autofiend

Got mine on Tuesday. Very impressed. Oris nailed the details and it is a rival in execution to watches costing much more IMO. Would love the riveted bracelet as an option. Will hit up my AD when they become available.


----------



## Abeer

autofiend said:


> Got mine on Tuesday. Very impressed. Oris nailed the details and it is a rival in execution to watches costing much more IMO. Would love the riveted bracelet as an option. Will hit up my AD when they become available.


Your watch looks great. Where in LA did you pick it up from? Feldmar?


----------



## autofiend

Abeer said:


> Your watch looks great. Where in LA did you pick it up from? Feldmar?


Since this is a Toppers sponsored forum, I'll PM you


----------



## GegeV2

New straps!


----------



## 4hour

Don't like that leather strap. But the nato looks very cool


----------



## Abeer

autofiend said:


> Since this is a Toppers sponsored forum, I'll PM you


Thanks for the PM. Just as a heads up, I tried replying back via PM but your inbox is full so you are not getting any incoming PM's.


----------



## autofiend

Abeer said:


> Thanks for the PM. Just as a heads up, I tried replying back via PM but your inbox is full so you are not getting any incoming PM's.


Yes, thanks - I deleted some.


----------



## usfpaul82




----------



## Abeer

I had a chance to try one on today. The watch looks great in person and wears very well. The only thing that threw me off a bit was the domed crystal. In person, the domed crystal's dimensions really stand out especially considering the watch's slim case. 

Unfortunately, they didn't have a a blue dial one in stock. I need to see that in person before any decisions are made.


----------



## jz3

The bracelet looks lovely but I really love the vintage-esq rubber strap. Here's mine on an Olive Nato & a Staib mesh. 














Might pick up the bracelet if the price isn't too unreasonable.

Cheers
Joel


----------



## PanosI

Totally in love with this beauty !

Bought 2 weeks ago and she's on my wrist ever since sending to the safety deposit box all my other watches


----------



## thevenerablelars

PanosI said:


> Totally in love with this beauty !
> 
> Bought 2 weeks ago and she's on my wrist ever since sending to the safety deposit box all my other watches


Congratulations. That really is the best and most natural looking watch on rubber strap combination anyone is making today.


----------



## PanosI

Some quick and dirty pics immediately after the operation :chuckle:

78790A oyster from my 16710 to the 65.




























and a few more


----------



## BrentYYC

PanosI said:


> Some quick and dirty pics immediately after the operation :chuckle:
> 
> 78790A oyster from my 16710 to the 65.


Cool. Looks great, almost a perfect fit. Too bad the first links aren't slightly deeper to match the lug length.


----------



## BrentYYC

......


----------



## PanosI

BrentYYC said:


> Cool. Looks great, almost a perfect fit. Too bad the first links aren't slightly deeper to match the lug length.


You 're right but can't complain about that ;-)

Even Rolex with the 116600's bracelet have a thing with the end link (short and over the lug) :-d










Anyways, i'm expecting the SS rivet bracelet from Oris for a perfect neo-vintage look. Till then the oyster will make a pretty watch even more prettier


----------



## Buchmann69

PanosI said:


> You 're right but can't complain about that ;-)
> 
> Even Rolex with the 116600's bracelet have a thing with the end link (short and over the lug) :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, i'm expecting the SS rivet bracelet from Oris for a perfect neo-vintage look. Till then the oyster will make a pretty watch even more prettier





PanosI said:


> Some quick and dirty pics immediately after the operation :chuckle:
> 
> 78790A oyster from my 16710 to the 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few more


Nice photos Panos. I find the union and fit btw the Oris 65 and rolex bracelet is remarkable. I'm also waiting on the Oris bracelet though.


----------



## thomasrhee

Is this available with a bracelet yet? If so, or if it's planned, what does the bracelet look like?

EDIT: Nevermind. Just found out that bracelet option will be available starting in February. This makes the watch a lot more desirable for me.


----------



## sunpazed

Had the opportunity to try this watch on today. Felt amazing. Love the smaller dial, and the domed sapphire is fantastic.
What really does it for me, is the vintage 60's numerals.

Got the (authorised) dealer down to US$1300.

*Is this a reasonable price? *

I'm new to collecting watches. I only have two automatics, and was hoping this would be a good, unique start to the collection.


----------



## thomasrhee

Last week I was at my Oris AD and while they were resizing the bracelet on my ProPilot GMT, I was casually looking at various watches from Oris (Aquis, Diver 65, ProPilot Date) as well as a few from Omega. Anyways, he quoted me prices on a few watches that I was interested in. The Diver 65 I got quoted for the equivalent of $1200.


----------



## sunpazed

Perfect. That's great to know. Prices started at US$1600. I expected at least a 20-30% markup on retail. I'm very keen on the Sixty-Five.


----------



## thomasrhee

It's a great looking watch for sure. My only hesitation was the lack of a metal bracelet option. Now that I know they're releasing it with metal bracelet next month, I'll wait it out.


----------



## hannesr

On my side, I'm waiting for a smaller version. I'm pretty sure they will sooner or later make a ladies' version in 36 or 38 ... I'll be an immediate buyer if they do so ... 40mm is just way to big for my wrist (16.5cm), for my taste and for a real vintage feel


----------



## shawn.eung

thomasrhee said:


> Is this available with a bracelet yet? If so, or if it's planned, what does the bracelet look like?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Just found out that bracelet option will be available starting in February. This makes the watch a lot more desirable for me.


I really do like the look of the bracelet. Does anyone know if there is any built in adjustability in the clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

Nice.


----------



## thomasrhee

Love the look on the bracelet. Tough call now between this and the Aquis for my next Oris.


----------



## JonS1967

galavanter said:


> Nice.


That's right, Oris! Just keep making it harder and harder to resist this watch! Eventually I will cave in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

LOL. Well, this epic thread was bad news. I went through all 43 pages and ordered one. Yes, I'm easily influenced and I'm weak. Incoming hopefully later this week! 

Finding out about the option with this bracelet assured me that I made the right choice!



JonS1967 said:


> That's right, Oris! Just keep making it harder and harder to resist this watch! Eventually I will cave in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

qtip.416 said:


> LOL. Well, this epic thread was bad news. I went through all 43 pages and ordered one. Yes, I'm easily influenced and I'm weak. Incoming hopefully later this week!
> 
> Finding out about the option with this bracelet assured me that I made the right choice!


Congrats on your incoming! I'm happy for you (and just a bit jealous). Were you able to order the bracelet version? I heard it wasn't available until next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Thanks, J. No bracelet. Just the black dialed version with strap. Will post a wrist shot when it arrives. My New Years watch resolution was to enjoy my current watches without adding more. Lasted about 25 days. Not bad. 



JonS1967 said:


> Congrats on your incoming! I'm happy for you (and just a bit jealous). Were you able to order the bracelet version? I heard it wasn't available until next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

thomasrhee said:


> Love the look on the bracelet. Tough call now between this and the Aquis for my next Oris.


Wearing my Aquis now, great watch. But apples and oranges with the '65. So don't feel bad about getting both. 

Also love the bracelet. Have yet to see the 65 live though.


----------



## sunpazed

Wow. That bracelet is the goods!

Just made a great watch better.


----------



## navjing0614

This with a bracelet would hold me back on my Tudor BBB. I'll wait next month and see.


----------



## eight84four

galavanter said:


> Nice.


I have been doin really good on keeping my funds and not buying anything since the start of the year. Still resisting to buy the new seiko turtle and a squale 1545.

Just need to wait till February to see this beauty in the metal and its just a few more days and but looking at all the photos on this thread is making it really hard to wait til Feb lol.


----------



## aaroniusl

Although it looks great with the bracelet, still loving it with the tropical rubber strap. It just feels so light and comfortable!


----------



## slowdive

Wow! Looks incredible with the bracelet. I wonder what the price will be with the bracelet?


----------



## commanche

I heard it's around $500ish...


----------



## shawn.eung

commanche said:


> I heard it's around $500ish...


Ouch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowdive

commanche said:


> I heard it's around $500ish...


So that would make the watch with bracelet around $2350 vs the $1850 for the current strap version. Sounds about right, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Polyurethane

commanche said:


> I heard it's around $500ish...


Are you serious?

If that is the price may be I will tell him bye 

Too much money...


----------



## BrentYYC

commanche said:


> I heard it's around $500ish...


Sounds about what I'd expect from Oris. Their bracelets and rubber straps are very pricy to buy in relation to the price of their watches.


----------



## mitchjrj

Polyurethane said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If that is the price may be I will tell him bye
> 
> Too much money...


Not all together surprising. The rubber strap and clasp for the Aquis retails for about $350.


----------



## 4hour

Hi,
The length of the textile strap, is it the same as the rubber? 
Hope somebody knows it...?


----------



## thevenerablelars

I'm surprised I like that bracelet as much as I do. Cool design.


----------



## Buchmann69

aaroniusl said:


> Although it looks great with the bracelet, still loving it with the tropical rubber strap. It just feels so light and comfortable!


Agreed, it's my favorite strap for the 65, and I've tried many different combos, the isofrane is a close 2nd. I'll probably get the bracelet too when it becomes available.


----------



## Buchmann69

4hour said:


> Hi,
> The length of the textile strap, is it the same as the rubber?
> Hope somebody knows it...?


The rubber is longer. I have both and can take some side by side pics for you later...


----------



## PanosI

Honeymoon is going strong. 14 days on my wrist and counting ;-)


----------



## slowdive

PanosI said:


> Honeymoon is going strong. 14 days on my wrist and counting ;-)


That oyster bracelet looks incredible with the sixty five...even better than the oris riveted one imo. Wow!


----------



## BrentYYC

Like some others have said, the Oris tropic rubber strap is the perfect match for the watch, IMO. I've tried many different straps plus some bracelets on it, but I keep putting it back on the Tropic. The only thing I'd still like to try it on, that would probably be a great match, is a Beads of Rice Bracelet.


----------



## Buchmann69

Buchmann69 said:


> The rubber is longer. I have both and can take some side by side pics for you later...











Hmmm
Actually, they look about identical in length, side by side.

I will say that the rubber strap feels and wears longer than the fabric strap, imo.


----------



## galavanter

Very nice.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BApybZNmnUj/


----------



## secfincorp

commanche said:


> I heard it's around $500ish...


Spoke via email to Oris. $300 bracelet price.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

secfincorp said:


> Spoke via email to Oris. $300 bracelet price.
> 
> Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


Worth every penny looking at that shot above.


----------



## PanosI

secfincorp said:


> Spoke via email to Oris. $300 bracelet price.
> 
> Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


Good news ! When it will be available ?


----------



## shawn.eung

PanosI said:


> Good news ! When it will be available ?


X2!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp

Next week after the first. Find a local AD and call them to get details.

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Can't wait to see the pics of the Sixty-Five on bracelet that you guys are going to post soon.


----------



## 4hour

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6853754
> 
> 
> Hmmm
> Actually, they look about identical in length, side by side.
> 
> I will say that the rubber strap feels and wears longer than the fabric strap, imo.


Thanks! 
Unfortunately the same length...


----------



## Robotaz

galavanter said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BApybZNmnUj/


Black Bay Killer


----------



## semiotech

I bought one about a month back, but after wearing it for awhile I've decided that I like the size but not the finish. It's a bit shiny all over for my liking. Even the dial is glossy. I prefer matte finishes. Guess I'm going to flip it soon.


----------



## sunpazed

semiotech said:


> I bought one about a month back, but after wearing it for awhile I've decided that I like the size but not the finish. It's a bit shiny all over for my liking. Even the dial is glossy. I prefer matte finishes. Guess I'm going to flip it soon.


Agree it's very glossy, especially the bezel.

Did the bezel seem like it scratched up at all in the brief time you wore it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Wearing mine today


----------



## PanosI

Buchmann69 said:


> Wearing mine today
> View attachment 6871170
> 
> 
> View attachment 6871498


Super Rob, love this baby and the combo ! Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airborne_bluezman

What bracelet is that Buchmann69?


----------



## galavanter

semiotech said:


> I bought one about a month back, but after wearing it for awhile I've decided that I like the size but not the finish. It's a bit shiny all over for my liking. Even the dial is glossy. I prefer matte finishes. Guess I'm going to flip it soon.


That's a concern of mine as a prospective buyer. I was so excited upon first coming across the Sixty-Five that I emailed my watchmaker, who has fixed one Oris of mine and purchased another I had dropped (shattered the display back).

He has one on consignment, so I'm going to try it on before I buy impulsively. I much prefer matte dials myself.


----------



## tsteph12

May be ordering the "Deauville" blue dial version on bracelet.


----------



## shawn.eung

sunpazed said:


> Agree it's very glossy, especially the bezel.
> 
> Did the bezel seem like it scratched up at all in the brief time you wore it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am certain the bezel is made from aluminum so it will scratch. I think this watch will look pretty awesome with a faded bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

The bezel is DLC-coated so should be slightly more scratch-resistant than non-DLC coated bezels?



shawn.eung said:


> I am certain the bezel is made from aluminum so it will scratch. I think this watch will look pretty awesome with a faded bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

airborne_bluezman said:


> What bracelet is that *Buchmann69*
> 
> ?


78790A oyster

Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five! - Page 42


----------



## BrentYYC

aaroniusl said:


> The bezel is DLC-coated so should be slightly more scratch-resistant than non-DLC coated bezels?


A LOT more resistant to scratches. I wear mine a lot and the bezel is still perfect... not even a swirl on it.


----------



## stryker

This thread is making me want to get a sixty five!

Since the lug width is 20mm, does anyone know if the strap code super engineer II bracelet would fit? I assume the spring bars are standard for all watches (straight 2.5mm ala Seiko). Pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stryker

It appears there are two types of spring bars....2.5mm (fat boy....seiko) and then 1.5mm. Can someone confirm what size Oris Sixty Five uses?


----------



## shawn.eung

BrentYYC said:


> A LOT more resistant to scratches. I wear mine a lot and the bezel is still perfect... not even a swirl on it.


Even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker

Actually, now that I think about it. The spring bar diameter size doesn't matter on the watch as long as it matches with the bracelet. 

Now the question is, would the super engineer ii bracelet have any issues with the case size/shape....


----------



## shawn.eung

Waiting anxiously for some pics with the new bracelet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh

The model with the bracelet is online now. 01 733 7707 4064-07 8 20 18 - Oris Divers Sixty-Five - Oris Divers - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.


----------



## mwalle6

The bracelet option just sealed it for me. I see one of these in my future.


----------



## havarduf

We need some live pics of the watch with the bracelet!


----------



## qtip.416

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, J. No bracelet. Just the black dialed version with strap. Will post a wrist shot when it arrives. My New Years watch resolution was to enjoy my current watches without adding more. Lasted about 25 days. Not bad.


Came yesterday and really love it. Really dig the vintage vibe and the sapphire domed crystal is really well done. Also really wears well on my small wrist! I think the date hidden at 6 o'clock is really smart. 
Thanks all for contributing to this thread and bringing this great watch into my radar! 

Here are a couple of quick photos on a vintage inspired leather strap.


----------



## shawn.eung

qtip.416 said:


> Came yesterday and really love it. Really dig the vintage vibe and the sapphire domed crystal is really well done. Also really wears well on my small wrist! I think the date hidden at 6 o'clock is really smart.
> Thanks all for contributing to this thread and bringing this great watch into my radar!
> 
> Here are a couple of quick photos on a vintage inspired leather strap.


Looks superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

shawn.eung said:


> Looks superb!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, ignoring the shirt of course.


----------



## nesal

What strap is that!!? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman787

nesal said:


> What strap is that!!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Was wondering the same thing. Please tell us where to purchase it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

nesal said:


> What strap is that!!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


ColaReb strap. Venezia line. Colour is swamp which matches patina well. Great value for the price...like the Oris 65!

Colareb.it.Venezia VINTAGE watchband

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/m.html?_odkw...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=venezia&_sacat=0


----------



## qtip.416

galavanter said:


> I agree, ignoring the shirt of course.


What's wrong with my plaid shirt??


----------



## galavanter

Lol. Well, it's just the kind of pattern that says it's got a button down collar, without even having to see it. I'm sure you look great in it though.  I'm right about the collar huh?



qtip.416 said:


> What's wrong with my plaid shirt??


----------



## qtip.416

galavanter said:


> Lol. Well, it's just the kind of pattern that says it's got a button down collar, without even having to see it. I'm sure you look great in it though.  I'm right about the collar huh?


LMAO. Guilty as charged.


----------



## nesal

qtip.416 said:


> ColaReb strap. Venezia line. Colour is swamp which matches patina well. Great value for the price...like the Oris 65!
> 
> Colareb.it.Venezia VINTAGE watchband
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/m.html?_odkw...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=venezia&_sacat=0


Thank you! That is THE strap for this watch!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nesal

I'm assuming it's 20mm?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Congrats on the new incoming Vince! Great pairing with that strap, well done. I like your button down too


----------



## BrentYYC

Stirling Moss said:


> Which strap?
> View attachment 6947697


Given those choices... put it on the OEM rubber Tropic.


----------



## BrentYYC

qtip.416 said:


> ColaReb strap. Venezia line. Colour is swamp which matches patina well. Great value for the price...like the Oris 65!
> 
> Colareb.it.Venezia VINTAGE watchband
> 
> eBay


Great choice. It's the first leather strap I've seen that looks good on the Sixty-Five and approaches the pairing with the Tropic.

I looked at the website and there is no "swamp" color listed for it. Are you sure that's what it was? Your pics look closest to the ocher or brown on the website.


----------



## qtip.416

nesal said:


> Thank you! That is THE strap for this watch!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thanks! Mine came on the brown fabric strap, but this strap is more comfortable.



nesal said:


> I'm assuming it's 20mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Yes, 20mm.



Buchmann69 said:


> Congrats on the new incoming Vince! Great pairing with that strap, well done. I like your button down too


Thanks, Rob. I tend to wear a lot of plaid button down shirts. lol.


----------



## qtip.416

BrentYYC said:


> Great choice. It's the first leather strap I've seen that looks good on the Sixty-Five and approaches the pairing with the Tropic.
> 
> I looked at the website and there is no "swamp" color listed for it. Are you sure that's what it was? Your pics look closest to the ocher or brown on the website.


Thanks, Brent. They appear to be sold out on their website, but have some in their eBay store. I am certain it is 'swamp' colour. I also slightly increased the saturation in the photo from my iphone app so it is slightly more red than in real life but not by very much. Here is the strap on ebay : 20mm Colareb Venezia Swamp Color Italian Vintage Watch Band Strap FOR RLX | eBay


----------



## PanosI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usfpaul82




----------



## tsteph12

Has anyone here yet made a purchase of this diver on new bracelet? Would love to see some real life photos on bracelet with owner impressions.


----------



## mitchjrj

+1 on the Cola Reb.


----------



## johneh

tsteph12 said:


> Has anyone here yet made a purchase of this diver on new bracelet? Would love to see some real life photos on bracelet with owner impressions.


I called my AD and he's getting me one. I was told it would be in the $300-350 range ($CAD). I'll know on Monday when I'll be getting it.


----------



## Xding

Anybody has experience with the blue dial version?


----------



## qtip.416

Oris 65 on a grey distressed strap.


----------



## Robotaz

galavanter said:


> Lol. Well, it's just the kind of pattern that says it's got a button down collar, without even having to see it. I'm sure you look great in it though.  I'm right about the collar huh?


Heavy cotton, regardless of pattern, will have buttons to keep the collar from going 1970's.


----------



## qtip.416

Robotaz said:


> Heavy cotton, regardless of pattern, will have buttons to keep the collar from going 1970's.


Truth be told, it's a Abercrombie and Fitch shirt. Now can we move on from my awesome shirt?


----------



## Spiker

@qtip.416 , that strap looks amazing on the 65. I see your in Toronto, so am I. May I ask where you purchased your piece?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

qtip.416 said:


> Truth be told, it's a Abercrombie and Fitch shirt. Now can we move on from my awesome shirt?


Sorry, but universally slamming buttoned collars is short-sighted. Sometimes ya gotta have 'em!


----------



## galavanter

Robotaz said:


> Sorry, but universally slamming buttoned collars is short-sighted. Sometimes ya gotta have 'em!


Actually it was more the pattern that I was kidding about, but how about we broaden the discussion a little bit. The Oris Sixty-Five is a dive watch, and it appeals to me is because it seems outdoorsy, casual, and Ursula Andress coming out of the ocean sexy. You button down types have a different view I take it?


----------



## Robotaz

galavanter said:


> Actually it was more the pattern that I was kidding about, but how about we broaden the discussion a little bit. The Oris Sixty-Five is a dive watch, and it appeals to me is because it seems outdoorsy, casual, and Ursula Andress coming out of the ocean sexy. You button down types have a different view I take it?


I stick to shorts and t-shirts.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## BrentYYC

galavanter said:


> Actually it was more the pattern that I was kidding about, but how about we broaden the discussion a little bit. The Oris Sixty-Five is a dive watch, and it appeals to me is because it seems outdoorsy, casual, and Ursula Andress coming out of the ocean sexy. You button down types have a different view I take it?


I'm still trying to figure out what you mean by "you button down types" (but I get the Honey Ryder comparison).


----------



## BrentYYC

A great, real world, review of the Sixty-Five just came out this morning on ablogtowatch HERE. Coincidentally, I've dived exactly where the reviewer was in the article and know the area well (although I'm usually on my bike when there, doing spring road training before the snow melts back home). He's right about the water... it's much clearer (and the beaches are generally better) on the Caribbean side.

I hope somebody puts it on a BOR bracelet one of these days, similar to this Photoshop job, and posts pics. I'm tempted to order one from Yobokies but he's not sure about the fitment of the curved end version, since it's designed for a Seiko. Personally, I'd prefer this pairing over the bracelet that Oris is releasing.


----------



## johneh

Quick update on the bracelet for fellow Canadians. My AD called me back today and told me it was going to run me $500, looks like he was looking at the USD price when he told me around $300. I'm not sure it's worth it at the price, I'm most likely going to order a strapcode super oyster with straight end links.


----------



## BrentYYC

johneh said:


> Quick update on the bracelet for fellow Canadians. My AD called me back today and told me it was going to run me $500, looks like he was looking at the USD price when he told me around $300. I'm not sure it's worth it at the price, I'm most likely going to order a strapcode super oyster with straight end links.


Before you buy a Chinese bracelet, take a look at the German options. They're better quality and if you buy them from a German retailer they're a better price than the Chinese stuff.


----------



## V-Twin

galavanter said:


> Actually it was more the pattern that I was kidding about, but how about we broaden the discussion a little bit. The Oris Sixty-Five is a dive watch, and it appeals to me is because it seems outdoorsy, casual, and Ursula Andress coming out of the ocean sexy. You button down types have a different view I take it?


I hear you, maybe one day Oris will bet for the the rights to be in a Bond movie which will defintely promote the brand.

Bond walks into a watch shop, "what watch would you like to try on?"
Oris, shaken not stirred.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

I didn't get my 65 on black rubber tropic strap, so I tried on my Hirsch Pure Cautchouc rubber with black buckle and pleased with it. Forgot how comfy this strap is. Plain black and simple.


----------



## qtip.416

hmmmm. Not familiar with any German options. Do you have a preferred site, Brent?



BrentYYC said:


> Before you buy a Chinese bracelet, take a look at the German options. They're better quality and if you buy them from a German retailer they're a better price than the Chinese stuff.


----------



## BrentYYC

qtip.416 said:


> hmmmm. Not familiar with any German options. Do you have a preferred site, Brent?


Check out Watch Band Center. Almost all of their bracelets are German. They also have great pricing on brand name leather and rubber straps. 
WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com


----------



## the.hatter

Hey guys,

Really excited about this watch. It was on my radar, then I mentally put it on the back burner and picked up a Tudor BB last year. Since I haven't had my fill of retro styled divers, I did some searching and re-discovered the Oris 65, so this could be my next watch.

Not trying to troll, but is anyone overly bothered by the Sellita movement? Am I being too much of a movement snob if I let that keep me from buying this watch? I do like workhorse movements that will be fairly inexpensive to service, of which the SW200 seems to be. But is there such a thing as over-paying for a watch with the SW200, and is the Oris an example of it. I am well aware of the argument against the Tudor for that same reason lol (albeit an ETA movement).

Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz

I'm not a Sellita fan at all. Actually, a sh*tty Sellita in an Oris was what turned me off.

However, it's proven to be so similar to the 2824 that I have written it off as bad luck and moved on. I had an Aquis with one and it ran great.





- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## galavanter

Nice. Turtleneck?



qtip.416 said:


>


----------



## Robotaz

galavanter said:


> Nice. Turtleneck?


lol

You've got issues man. And for that, I like you.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## BrentYYC

the.hatter said:


> Hey guys,
> Not trying to troll, but is anyone overly bothered by the Sellita movement? Am I being too much of a movement snob if I let that keep me from buying this watch? I do like workhorse movements that will be fairly inexpensive to service, of which the SW200 seems to be. But is there such a thing as over-paying for a watch with the SW200, and is the Oris an example of it. I am well aware of the argument against the Tudor for that same reason lol (albeit an ETA movement).
> 
> Thanks!


I prefer Sellita to ETA. They have a better hair spring and, thus, better positional variance and general accuracy. You certainly aren't over paying for the Sixty-five. I think it's nicely priced.


----------



## Polyurethane




----------



## Robotaz

BrentYYC said:


> They have a better hair spring and, thus, better positional variance and general accuracy.


I've never heard that. I guess I'm a Sellita newb. Do you have any convenient links to read on this topic?

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## shawn.eung

Polyurethane said:


>


Looks great! What is the price for this combo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

the.hatter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Really excited about this watch. It was on my radar, then I mentally put it on the back burner and picked up a Tudor BB last year. Since I haven't had my fill of retro styled divers, I did some searching and re-discovered the Oris 65, so this could be my next watch.
> 
> Not trying to troll, but is anyone overly bothered by the Sellita movement? Am I being too much of a movement snob if I let that keep me from buying this watch? I do like workhorse movements that will be fairly inexpensive to service, of which the SW200 seems to be. But is there such a thing as over-paying for a watch with the SW200, and is the Oris an example of it. I am well aware of the argument against the Tudor for that same reason lol (albeit an ETA movement).
> 
> Thanks!


I don't often check my Aquis but did the other day. I set it to a radio controlled Citizen and found it running at about +1 second over 24 hours. Watch is about 2 years old and has never been serviced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

LOLOLOLOL! It's a grey hoodie. I'm a self professed nerd and don't actually dive with my watches so please forgive me. Thanks, this comment made my night. 



galavanter said:


> Nice. Turtleneck?


----------



## qtip.416

the.hatter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Really excited about this watch. It was on my radar, then I mentally put it on the back burner and picked up a Tudor BB last year. Since I haven't had my fill of retro styled divers, I did some searching and re-discovered the Oris 65, so this could be my next watch.
> 
> Not trying to troll, but is anyone overly bothered by the Sellita movement? Am I being too much of a movement snob if I let that keep me from buying this watch? I do like workhorse movements that will be fairly inexpensive to service, of which the SW200 seems to be. But is there such a thing as over-paying for a watch with the SW200, and is the Oris an example of it. I am well aware of the argument against the Tudor for that same reason lol (albeit an ETA movement).
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not a movement snob per se, but it really depends on how much I pay for a watch. If it's around $1500 like this Oris, I don't mind a generic movement. The caseback is closed so I don't see the movement anyway, but I know that my watch has run at chronometer specs since I got it about a week ago at -2s/day consistently. If the Oris 65 was priced at $3-5K, then I may be hesitant (ie. IWC).


----------



## qtip.416

BrentYYC said:


> Check out Watch Band Center. Almost all of their bracelets are German. They also have great pricing on brand name leather and rubber straps.
> WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com


Thanks! I'll check them out. Cheers.


----------



## BrentYYC

Robotaz said:


> I've never heard that. I guess I'm a Sellita newb. Do you have any convenient links to read on this topic?


Here you go LINK.

Prem Chainani, who is quoted in the article discussing the superior performance of Sellita, as well as their proprietary hair spring design, is a master watch maker.


----------



## galavanter

Ha ha no need to ask for forgiveness. I can hardly swim! Im just a trucker with a keen sense of fashion, if you define fashion as boots, jeans, t-shirts, and Carhartt jackets.

Thanks for being such a good sport.

I can't wait to get the chance to try it on and of course I enjoy your pics.



qtip.416 said:


> LOLOLOLOL! It's a grey hoodie. I'm a self professed nerd and don't actually dive with my watches so please forgive me. Thanks, this comment made my night.


----------



## qtip.416

I admit, I had to google what a Carhartt jacket is. I actually owned a Timberland carhartt style jacket in university many years ago. 

I think I found your photo (image borrowed from the net):



Or is it closer to this dude? 



Sorry for derailing this thread, but I had to fight back after the turtle neck sweater comment! lol.



galavanter said:


> Ha ha no need to ask for forgiveness. I can hardly swim! Im just a trucker with a keen sense of fashion, if you define fashion as boots, jeans, t-shirts, and Carhartt jackets.
> 
> Thanks for being such a good sport.
> 
> I can't wait to get the chance to try it on and of course I enjoy your pics.


----------



## BrentYYC

qtip.416 said:


> I admit, I had to google what a Carhartt jacket is.


Since you're in Canada, check out Mark's Work Wearhouse. :-!


----------



## vkalia

Anyone have any online sources for the bracelet?

TIA!


----------



## BrentYYC

vkalia said:


> Anyone have any online sources for the bracelet?
> 
> TIA!


Are you asking for aftermarket, non-OEM, bracelets that look like the upcoming Oris bracelet? Here's one.

If you're looking for an OEM bracelet, an Oris AD or service centre will be your only option.


----------



## autofiend

Got a call from my AD today- Oris received bracelets and I put in my order- should be here next week!


----------



## Robotaz

autofiend said:


> Got a call from my AD today- Oris received bracelets and I put in my order- should be here next week!


Can you divulge what kind of discounts off MSRP one might expect?

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## shawn.eung

Robotaz said:


> Can you divulge what kind of discounts off MSRP one might expect?
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


X2! Just trying to figure the price for this combo myself. It looks great but may be beyond what I have at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

$250-$300 US dollar
street price it seems depending on the AD


----------



## vkalia

BrentYYC said:


> Are you asking for aftermarket, non-OEM, bracelets that look like the upcoming Oris bracelet? Here's one.
> 
> If you're looking for an OEM bracelet, an Oris AD or service centre will be your only option.


Hi Brent - I had actually meant the OEM bracelet (and will contact my AD for it).

But does that third-party fit the Oris without any gaps? If so, may be worth considering.


----------



## BrentYYC

vkalia said:


> Hi Brent - I had actually meant the OEM bracelet (and will contact my AD for it).
> 
> But does that third-party fit the Oris without any gaps? If so, may be worth considering.


Don't know. Someone will need to order it and find out.


----------



## BrentYYC

Deleted double post


----------



## Gazza74

Joined the Oris 65 club as of today . Received this beauty thanks to sponsor Topper. Can't wait to try out different straps with it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Congrats, Theo. That looks perfect, except for the date? 



Gazza74 said:


> Joined the Oris 65 club as of today . Received this beauty thanks to sponsor Topper. Can't wait to try out different straps with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

qtip.416 said:


> Congrats, Theo. That looks perfect, except for the date?


Yeah.....I was a little too excited to try it on that I didn't adjust the date (or check the time). Gotta leave something for tomorrow along with the strap change 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

While I was looking in my strap box, today, I found a black, Hamilton, canvas Nato with off-white stitching that matches the lume of the Sixty-Five. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## MattyMac

Love this watch!!! I wish they would have one available in a slightly larger size for my large 8 1/2" wrist. But, I guess that would not be in keeping with the vintage nature of the watch.


----------



## Gazza74

Just changed the stock nylon for this NATO. The combo has been posted earlier, but this NATO was just made for this watch.










Also loving the domed crystal










I am absolutely loving this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman787

Gazza74 said:


> Just changed the stock nylon for this NATO. The combo has been posted earlier, but this NATO was just made for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also loving the domed crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely loving this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to this nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Afroman787 said:


> Do you have a link to this nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.

http://natostrapsco.com/collections...esert-ops-nato-strap-w-polished-hardware-20mm

There's also a discount using code

"WUS"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Another on a ColaReb 'mud' coloured strap. Not bad.


----------



## rwchisholm

I received my '65 from Topper a few weeks ago. Really, really impressed. I chose the black face because the blue was a bit too muted and I love the vintage vibe of the black color scheme. 

The watch wears incredibly well. It's light, unobtrusive and seems to melt on the wrist. Of my current watches (panerai 112, Rolex datejust, omega seamaster 300 master co axial, oris William f1 chronograph, omega ploproff 600) this and the datejust wear the best. But what makes this watch is the domed sapphire glass. It's sweet. Anyway, this is my favorite kick around daily watch right now. I need a few new bands though to vary the look a bit.


----------



## autofiend

Just received this brown EULIT Perlon strap. Liking this combo until the Oris bracelet shows up.


----------



## futurepx

Damn that's a good looking combo



autofiend said:


> Just received this brown EULIT Perlon strap. Liking this combo until the Oris bracelet shows up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Hirsch James tan leather strap


----------



## qtip.416

On a vintage style strap.


----------



## autofiend

Bracelet arrived today. The taper to 14mm is "severe", but it should be comfortable. I haven't mounted it yet but will when it comes up on its next rotation. The bracelet has a nice heft and the end links are solid.


----------



## galavanter

^^^^





MOUNT THE #%!?!! BRACELET AND POST WRIST SHOTS!


----------



## autofiend

galavanter said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOUNT THE #%!?!! BRACELET AND POST WRIST SHOTS!


You don't have to yell.


----------



## diocletian

Let's see it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

autofiend said:


> Bracelet arrived today. The taper to 14mm is "severe", but it should be comfortable. I haven't mounted it yet but will when it comes up on its next rotation. The bracelet has a nice heft and the end links are solid


Big Congrats on the bracelet ! :-!

If you are not in the mood for changes, you can still show us better pics of the bracelet and end links, front and back, with no plastics and good lighting.


----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


> Hirsch James tan leather strap


Superb or glorious. One of the two. I have a Hirsch Paul that is beautiful and I'm going to have to take a look at the James. From the pictures it looks like there is some variation in tone, darkening around edges, rather than being even. Is this the case or just the light?


----------



## Buchmann69

mitchjrj said:


> Superb or glorious. One of the two. I have a Hirsch Paul that is beautiful and I'm going to have to take a look at the James. From the pictures it looks like there is some variation in tone, darkening around edges, rather than being even. Is this the case or just the light?


Thanks!
The strap is fairly uniform in tone and color. The dark rubber lining extends to the edge of the strap and provides nice contrast, which I particularly like










I also have the Hirsch James in brown


----------



## autofiend

PanosI said:


> Big Congrats on the bracelet ! :-!
> 
> If you are not in the mood for changes, you can still show us better pics of the bracelet and end links, front and back, with no plastics and good lighting.


I'll get some pics posted later today.


----------



## autofiend

Well, I tried to attach the bracelet after sizing it, and found my spring bar tool to be inadequate to attach the SELs without scratching the lugs, so I stopped before doing any damage. The removable links are pin and collar style. I'll take some pics tomorrow of the bracelet off the watch.It is well made and I think will compliment the 65 well. I either need to invest in some spring bar tweezers/pliers or take it to a watchmaker to mount it.


----------



## galavanter

Thanks for trying.


----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> The strap is fairly uniform in tone and color. The dark rubber lining extends to the edge of the strap and provides nice contrast, which I particularly like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the Hirsch James in brown


That's a great pairing with the Sinn. This is the Paul on a Magrette Regattare Carbon...










And now back to our regular programming...


----------



## PanosI

autofiend said:


> Well, I tried to attach the bracelet after sizing it, and found my spring bar tool to be inadequate to attach the SELs without scratching the lugs, so I stopped before doing any damage. The removable links are pin and collar style. I'll take some pics tomorrow of the bracelet off the watch.It is well made and I think will compliment the 65 well. I either need to invest in some spring bar tweezers/pliers or take it to a watchmaker to mount it.


You did good. Better safe than sorry.

Here is a thread of mine for tools for easy removal of bracelets. Sorry it's in Greek, but there are a lot of pics and video, which explain how they work, and links for different tools and pricing.

Use the eBay link, for the best price in the tool like the Bergeon one. It has 2 sets of forks and you can use it for Rolex and for other brands (omega etc).

http://www.mywatch.gr/index.php?topic=20078

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

The 65 on isofrane. Comfy but strap is a bit long for me.


----------



## Copple

Just picked up my 65 earlier this week and I'm more impressed with its build quality the more I play around with it. Currently have it on the rubber tropic strap and have spent more time than I'd admit to my wife searching out other strap combos. Already have a few natos picked out to order, how are people liking the textile strap from Oris? Toying with the idea of ordering that one too.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

I'm dying to see some bracelet pictures! I saw the ones from robattopper from the one thread but I want some opinions!


----------



## Chromejob

autofiend said:


> Well, I tried to attach the bracelet after sizing it, and found my spring bar tool to be inadequate to attach the SELs without scratching the lugs, so I stopped before doing any damage. The removable links are pin and collar style. I'll take some pics tomorrow of the bracelet off the watch.It is well made and I think will compliment the 65 well. I either need to invest in some spring bar tweezers/pliers or take it to a watchmaker to mount it.


Try OFrei for Bergeons, Bergeon-likes (just about as good IMHO). Curmudgeony sales support but fast shipping. In state for you. ,


----------



## autofiend

Bracelet pics!

I thought I'd give it another go with the spring bars supplied with the bracelet instead of the spring bars that came with the watch. Turns out they're much more compressible and easier to work with. I mask taped up the lugs and case back and...success!! One thing to note: the pins for the removable links are a b1tch to pull out. Think I broke a few blood vessels getting the damn things out.

The bracelet feels great and the quality is apparent, though I'd prefer screws over the friction pins. The taper does not seem as severe as it did off the watch. Overall, I'm glad I made the investment and recommend it. It makes the watch feel more Rolex- esque, but still retains its uniqueness.

Anyway, the pics:


----------



## alfonsismile

That looks awesome!! Would you mind telling me how/where can I order that bracelet? Website link?

Congratulations, beautiful combo. 🏻


----------



## autofiend

alfonsismile said:


> That looks awesome!! Would you mind telling me how/where can I order that bracelet? Website link?
> 
> Congratulations, beautiful combo. 🏻


You have to order it from an AD. I don't believe any of the gray market dealers have them yet.


----------



## Buchmann69

autofiend said:


> Bracelet pics!
> 
> I thought I'd give it another go with the spring bars supplied with the bracelet instead of the spring bars that came with the watch. Turns out they're much more compressible and easier to work with. I mask taped up the lugs and case back and...success!! One thing to note: the pins for the removable links are a b1tch to pull out. Think I broke a few blood vessels getting the damn things out.
> 
> The bracelet feels great and the quality is apparent, though I'd prefer screws over the friction pins. The taper does not seem as severe as it did off the watch. Overall, I'm glad I made the investment and recommend it. It makes the watch feel more Rolex- esque, but still retains its uniqueness.
> 
> Anyway, the pics:


Looks real good! What is your wrist size? Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## autofiend

Buchmann69 said:


> Looks real good! What is your wrist size? Can't wait for mine to arrive.


7 1/4" or so.


----------



## cpl

PanosI said:


> You did good. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Here is a thread of mine for tools for easy removal of bracelets. Sorry it's in Greek, but there are a lot of pics and video, which explain how they work, and links for different tools and pricing.
> 
> Use the eBay link, for the best price in the tool like the Bergeon one. It has 2 sets of forks and you can use it for Rolex and for other brands (omega etc).
> 
> Åñãáëåßï ãéá åýêïëç áöáßñåóç ìðñáóåëÝ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chromejob said:


> Try OFrei for Bergeons, Bergeon-likes (just about as good IMHO). Curmudgeony sales support but fast shipping. In state for you. ,


I bought the Bergeon tool from Ofrei. That was before I knew about the Horofix version....much cheaper and looks to do the same thing
Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool


----------



## qtip.416

Picked up a horofix pliers a while back and it works as advertised. Recommended tool!



cpl said:


> I bought the Bergeon tool from Ofrei. That was before I knew about the Horofix version....much cheaper and looks to do the same thing
> Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool


----------



## commanche

Maybe I am over exaggerating, but with the bracelet on, it looks like $5k + watch


----------



## BrentYYC

autofiend said:


> You have to order it from an AD. I don't believe any of the gray market dealers have them yet.


Nor will they ever get them.

Awesome bracelet. I think the taper suits it and, of course, it's correct for the vintage.


----------



## ingdowlover

Definitely on my acquisition list...But on the strap.


----------



## Hands90

This would look great on the SF.









20mm Endmill 316L Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet for Seiko Sumo SBDC001, Solid S


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Random question: did anyone else's spring bars come bent on their 65? Not sure if it's intentional by oris or not but I just changed the strap and noticed the bars were both bent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

godfather0917 said:


> Random question: did anyone else's spring bars come bent on their 65? Not sure if it's intentional by oris or not but I just changed the strap and noticed the bars were both bent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, my spring bars also came bent with the fabric strap, not sure why.

I ordered the rubber tropic strap later, and it came with normal spring bars (not bent).


----------



## autofiend

Rivet shot- digging this bracelet


----------



## X2-Elijah

godfather0917 said:


> Random question: did anyone else's spring bars come bent on their 65? Not sure if it's intentional by oris or not but I just changed the strap and noticed the bars were both bent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bent on the rubber strap version. Crazy hard to take off though (strong tensioning).


----------



## commanche

autofiend said:


> Rivet shot- digging this bracelet


I was gonna save money and get the cheaper milanese mesh instead. But everytime I look at this bracelet, I am have a second thought


----------



## Robotaz

I'm hoping to see a shot where the end link fitment against the case and lugs is focused on.


----------



## shawn.eung

autofiend said:


> Rivet shot- digging this bracelet


Keep the photos coming my friend because it is looking great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers


----------



## autofiend

X2-Elijah said:


> Not bent on the rubber strap version. Crazy hard to take off though (strong tensioning).


Agree- the spring bars with the rubber are not easy to remove.

For those who buy the Oris bracelet, use the bars supplied with the bracelet not the strap. They're much more compressible.


----------



## turbojoly

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers


Very nice indeed. Beautiful Timepiece!


----------



## turbojoly

qtip.416 said:


> The 65 on isofrane. Comfy but strap is a bit long for me.


Amazig look with The Isofrane Aquadive strap.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


>


Turbojoly, what is your wrist size? Compared to Buchmann's there is a lot of overlap, yet the '65 doesn't sit much differently.


----------



## qtip.416

It's actually my photo and my 6.3'' wrist really can't handle the isofrane. 



mitchjrj said:


> Turbojoly, what is your wrist size? Compared to Buchmann's there is a lot of overlap, yet the '65 doesn't sit much differently.


----------



## commanche

Yay or Nay?


----------



## Berwolf

commanche said:


> View attachment 7357634
> 
> 
> Yay or Nay?


Sorry not my style, I have to go with Nay. But if you like the look wear it with confidence and no one will notice.


----------



## raymondswong

commanche said:


> View attachment 7357634
> 
> 
> Yay or Nay?


Yay for me! Deets on the mesh?


----------



## mitchjrj

commanche said:


> View attachment 7357634
> 
> 
> Yay or Nay?




But I'm inherently biased against all mesh and beads-of-rice. If you like that style of bracelet its certainly consistent with the era of this watch.


----------



## BrentYYC

commanche said:


> View attachment 7357634
> 
> 
> Yay or Nay?


Seeing as it's a dive watch, a shark mesh instead of that Milanese would be a better choice, IMO. Still, though, it's not bad.


----------



## BrentYYC

mitchjrj said:


> But I'm inherently biased against all mesh and beads-of-rice. If you like that style of bracelet its certainly consistent with the era of this watch.


I used to feel the same way, based on pictures, until I actually tried one. Now I'm 100% converted... but it needs to be with the right watch.


----------



## commanche

BrentYYC said:


> Seeing as it's a dive watch, a shark mesh instead of that Milanese would be a better choice, IMO. Still, though, it's not bad.


I actually had one shark mesh that I got from amazon. But it was too long and nearly impossible to shorten it unless you cut the links yourself. So I tried to do that and ended up ruined the whole bracelet


----------



## qtip.416

Not a fan of the mesh...sorry.

I think it looks best on a vintage strap and or nato. 



commanche said:


> Yay or Nay?


----------



## qtip.416

On a military green nato. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Buchmann69

New strap for the 65 has arrived


----------



## qtip.416

Buchmann69 said:


> New strap for the 65 has arrived


Love these Hirsch Pure straps, Rob, but not too sure about this colour.  Any photos of this combo?

My Oris bracelet will come in next week. Will post pics when I pick it up. :-!

65 on black leather nato (please excuse the plaid shirt):


----------



## Buchmann69

qtip.416 said:


> Love these Hirsch Pure straps, Rob, but not too sure about this colour.  Any photos of this combo?
> 
> My Oris bracelet will come in next week. Will post pics when I pick it up. :-!
> 
> 65 on black leather nato (please excuse the plaid shirt):


Looking good Vince

The yellow is pretty good, I'm thinking for the summer for a fun look. So many straps, constantly alternating straps, this yellow one stayed on one day, so not a lot of pics to share



















BTW, have you seen the new 65 Toppers edition?



















Now I'm considering flipping....

I'm also getting the bracelet, should arrive Monday.


----------



## qtip.416

Thanks, dude.

That strap looks pretty decent for a summer watch.

I just saw the toppers 65 this morning on instagram and it looks amazing.  I was thinking about flipping for a split second, but I just ordered the the bracelet which is coming this week, and besides it will be tough to source one for me in Canada since it's from Toppers. It was hard enough to find the original version.

Looking forward to your thoughts on the bracelet. Do you think it will fit on our Speedy?



Buchmann69 said:


> Looking good Vince
> 
> The yellow is pretty good, I'm thinking for the summer for a fun look. So many straps, constantly alternating straps, this yellow one stayed on one day, so not a lot of pics to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, have you seen the new 65 Toppers edition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm considering flipping....
> 
> I'm also getting the bracelet, should arrive Monday.


----------



## Buchmann69

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, dude.
> 
> That strap looks pretty decent for a summer watch.
> 
> I just saw the toppers 65 this morning on instagram and it looks amazing.  I was thinking about flipping for a split second, but I just ordered the the bracelet which is coming this week, and besides it will be tough to source one for me in Canada since it's from Toppers. It was hard enough to find the original version.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on the bracelet. Do you think it will fit on our Speedy?


Hey Vince!
I doubt the new bracelet would fit on the speedy. I've tried to fit the speedy bracelet on the 65 without luck.

Maybe you're thinking of my pics of the 2254.50 speedy style bracelet on the oris 65? That one fits ok on the 65, not perfect.









The polar explorer bracelet is a perfect fit the 65, and I bet the reverse would be true too.


----------



## JonS1967

qtip.416 said:


> On a military green nato. Pretty sweet.


Great looking combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

JonS1967 said:


> Great looking combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!


----------



## joshuagull

Buchmann69 said:


> Looking good Vince
> 
> The yellow is pretty good, I'm thinking for the summer for a fun look. So many straps, constantly alternating straps, this yellow one stayed on one day, so not a lot of pics to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, have you seen the new 65 Toppers edition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm considering flipping....
> 
> I'm also getting the bracelet, should arrive Monday.


WHAT IS THIS!!?!? No date with a stainless bezel with black insert AND on a bracelet. Fixes all my issues. I have to try to snag one of these.


----------



## Buchmann69

Bracelet has arrived!!!










More pics to follow...


----------



## qtip.416

My bracelet came in today as well! 

Will post proper photos when I get a chance as well.



[URL=http://s859.photobucket.com/user/qtip416/media/straps/FC1C3919-DBEC-4CAE-9A09-8AEC283A4D9B_zpshd0cx22s.jpg.html]


----------



## qtip.416

Bracelet feels pretty good. A bit of rattle in it. Very comfortable with the half links provided and micro adjustments on the clasp, and I like the taper at the buckle. I do find that it makes the 65 wear bigger as opposed to on the strap. I'll have to get used to that, but not sure if I appreciate that aspect of it. Overall, I think it's a winner and I like it. Don't have any wrist shots, but took these for now:


----------



## commanche

Awesome photos! Does it have the same quality feel as Aquis's bracelet?


----------



## qtip.416

commanche said:


> Awesome photos! Does it have the same quality feel as Aquis's bracelet?


Thanks, C! It's my first Oris so I can't comment on how it compares to the Aquis.


----------



## joshuagull

Mother of God that's beautiful.


----------



## futurepx

qtip, your photos have completely sold me on the 65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

qtip.416 said:


> Bracelet feels pretty good. A bit of rattle in it. Very comfortable with the half links provided and micro adjustments on the clasp, and I like the taper at the buckle. I do find that it makes the 65 wear bigger as opposed to on the strap. I'll have to get used to that, but not sure if I appreciate that aspect of it. Overall, I think it's a winner and I like it. Don't have any wrist shots, but took these for now:


Nice pics Vince!
It does wear slightly larger on the bracelet, but I really like it, taper and all!























































For reference, I have a 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Julienskis

The bracelet matches perfectly with the watch. Nice pics. Btw what camera do you use ?


----------



## qtip.416

futurepx said:


> qtip, your photos have completely sold me on the 65
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahhahha. Thanks. Always happy to enable. For me also, it was browsing this thread from beginning to end that sealed the deal. It was actually Rob posting this in another forum that initially peaked my interest though.



joshuagull said:


> Mother of God that's beautiful.


Cheers, Josh. Thanks.



Buchmann69 said:


> Nice pics Vince!
> It does wear slightly larger on the bracelet, but I really like it, taper and all!
> 
> For reference, I have a 7 inch wrist.


40-41mm is really the perfect size for your wrist, Rob. I prefer the 39mm range.  It looks perfect on you. Great photos.



Julienskis said:


> The bracelet matches perfectly with the watch. Nice pics. Btw what camera do you use ?


If you're asking me, I just used my iphone 6. Watch placed on my grey robe and ipad used for light source! A bit of photo editing on my iphone to get ride of lint and dust. Thanks.


----------



## Julienskis

qtip.416 said:


> If you're asking me, I just used my iphone 6. Watch placed on my grey robe and ipad used for light source! A bit of photo editing on my iphone to get ride of lint and dust. Thanks.


Clever |>


----------



## joshuagull

That bracelet is a game changer for the 65. Sweet ***** qtip, you sold me. Expect hate mail from my wife when another watch shows up at my door. 

I've been wanting a nicer diver than my SKX007 to wear to work that isn't my Sub (for various reasons). The Tudor Black Bay on bracelet has been my front runner but it's a bigger, thicker watch which is a negative. The 65 is very similar in size to my 14060M Sub which to me is perfect for a 7" wrist. I think I've got a new front runner for a new work watch. Can't wait til my AD gets these in on bracelet so I can see it in the metal. May be my first new-from-AD purchase ever.


----------



## Buchmann69

joshuagull said:


> That bracelet is a game changer for the 65. Sweet ***** qtip, you sold me. Expect hate mail from my wife when another watch shows up at my door.
> 
> I've been wanting a nicer diver than my SKX007 to wear to work that isn't my Sub (for various reasons). The Tudor Black Bay on bracelet has been my front runner but it's a bigger, thicker watch which is a negative. The 65 is very similar in size to my 14060M Sub which to me is perfect for a 7" wrist. I think I've got a new front runner for a new work watch. Can't wait til my AD gets these in on bracelet so I can see it in the metal. May be my first new-from-AD purchase ever.


My wrist is also 7" and 40mm diameter is my sweet spot. That was a big factor for me purchasing the Oris 65, and I'm glad I did.

If I were you, I would get the Toppers edition instead, fast, before they sell out


----------



## qtip.416

Lol. I'm happy to enable. Just sharing my love for this watch. I hope you pick one up soon!

Thanks.


joshuagull said:


> That bracelet is a game changer for the 65. Sweet ***** qtip, you sold me. Expect hate mail from my wife when another watch shows up at my door.
> 
> I've been wanting a nicer diver than my SKX007 to wear to work that isn't my Sub (for various reasons). The Tudor Black Bay on bracelet has been my front runner but it's a bigger, thicker watch which is a negative. The 65 is very similar in size to my 14060M Sub which to me is perfect for a 7" wrist. I think I've got a new front runner for a new work watch. Can't wait til my AD gets these in on bracelet so I can see it in the metal. May be my first new-from-AD purchase ever.


----------



## misterminkz

Hi, I have Oris sixty five with fabric strap and planning to purchase the rubber strap separately. I have small (about 6.5 inch) wrist and like to wear the watch really tight so I'm a bit worried that the strap will be too long and I wasted money purchasing strap that I cannot wear. 

Could anyone who owns the rubber strap please tell me how long is the strap? If you could measure the length on the buckle end and the other end separately that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julienskis

Hi, i don't have the 65 but I plan to buy it. I tried three times the watch with the rubber strap and it is definitely too long for small wrists (and the 40 mm watch is too small for big wrists...).

You'd rather buy a tropic strap on eBay for 20$ and save some money


----------



## misterminkz

Julienskis said:


> Hi, i don't have the 65 but I plan to buy it. I tried three times the watch with the rubber strap and it is definitely too long for small wrists (and the 40 mm watch is too small for big wrists...).
> 
> You'd rather buy a tropic strap on eBay for 20$ and save some money


Thanks for the confirmation. When I saw the photo of the rubber strap I immediately thought that the watch strap will too long for me =(.

I'll try to find an alternative tropic strap


----------



## SDGenius

You guys see the new 42mm model yet?


----------



## futurepx

It's unfortunate that they changed the dial. It lost all the uniqueness of the original 65



SDGenius said:


> You guys see the new 42mm model


----------



## Berwolf

futurepx said:


> It's unfortunate that they changed the dial. It lost all the uniqueness of the original 65


I like that they have options. It is becoming the new Aquis.


----------



## shawn.eung

Too bad they changed up the markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit

A little late to the party but I JUST today stumbled upon the beauteous visage of the Oris Sixty-Five and am obsessively enamored with it and have a couple of questions for current owners....

In some of the photos the markers/lume look like a tan/cream but in some they look very yellow. Which is it closer to? I'm much more attracted.to a vintage cream than a black/yellow look.

The other question is would this watch fall into the usual "better to get it on the bracelet just to have it" category? I'm not a bracelet wearer, and do think this looks better on the rubber and cloth and possibly NATO straps so was wondering if most got it on the bracelet then got the straps later.

While on the subject of straps....if I get the bracelet, where can I get the Oris straps and how much do they go for? Are they only available from Oris direct? 

I have visions of the Oris Sixty- Five arriving soon... Absolutely love it


----------



## misterminkz

SDGenius said:


> You guys see the new 42mm model yet?


Oh wow.. I actually like it a lot. Especially like the plain stainless steel on the bezel, instead of PVD/IP coated of the 40mm


----------



## futurepx

Thwizzit said:


> In some of the photos the markers/lume look like a tan/cream but in some they look very yellow. Which is it closer to? I'm much more attracted.to a vintage cream than a black/yellow look.


Id say it's more of a tan/yellow... It's definitely more vintage looking than a straight yellow



Thwizzit said:


> The other question is would this watch fall into the usual "better to get it on the bracelet just to have it" category? I'm not a bracelet wearer, and do think this looks better on the rubber and cloth and possibly NATO straps so was wondering if most got it on the bracelet then got the straps later.


I got it with the bracelet. The bracelet is actually really cool and unique to the 65. It's riveted and tapers from 20mm to 14mm at the clasp. Originally I thought the extreme taper would look weird, but after wearing it for a few days I'm in love with it. It all adds to the 65's look



Thwizzit said:


> While on the subject of straps....if I get the bracelet, where can I get the Oris straps and how much do they go for? Are they only available from Oris direct?


The AD I purchased it from told me they could get the rubber strap for about $100 from Oris. I handled it in the store, its ridiculously soft.


----------



## Thwizzit

Thanks for the reply  how about the shiny black dial? I've also read some comments that some don't really like the slick/wet black look. It looks awesome to me in the photos but figured I'd ask how it appears up close


----------



## Thwizzit

Oh, and how's the accuracy?


----------



## futurepx

I love the deep black dial. The "wet" look is even more emphasized by the domed sapphire. To me the dial is definitely in the pros column. 

Haven't measured accuracy but it looks fine to me!

And you're welcome. The reason I picked up the 65 was because of this thread and everyone else's comments and photos. Just trying to "pay it forward" as they say.


----------



## Thwizzit

Thanks again. I can't find any Oris dealers here in New Jersey and I'd love to see one before I pull the trigger. The closest seems to be in NYC but not sure when I'll be in the city again... I also love that it's 20mm so all the NATO Straps I have for my other watch will fit


----------



## marker2037

Thwizzit said:


> Thanks again. I can't find any Oris dealers here in New Jersey and I'd love to see one before I pull the trigger. The closest seems to be in NYC but not sure when I'll be in the city again... I also love that it's 20mm so all the NATO Straps I have for my other watch will fit


Search dealers on Oris' site. They list a few in NJ actually.


----------



## qtip.416

One more shot of the 65 on the OEM bracelet in hopes to sway one more person to buy this awesome watch.


----------



## robato

qtip.416 said:


> One more shot of the 65 on the OEM bracelet in hopes to sway one more person to buy this awesome watch.


You're not helping! Great shot sir


----------



## 41Mets

marker2037 said:


> Thwizzit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I can't find any Oris dealers here in New Jersey and I'd love to see one before I pull the trigger. The closest seems to be in NYC but not sure when I'll be in the city again... I also love that it's 20mm so all the NATO Straps I have for my other watch will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search dealers on Oris' site. They list a few in NJ actually.
Click to expand...

Tourneau in Paramus, Clifton jewelers on route 3 in Clifton.


----------



## nirvana996

Beautiful vintage diver design.
Definitely not a practical diver because of the water resistance.

Andy


----------



## Berwolf

qtip.416 said:


> One more shot of the 65 on the OEM bracelet in hopes to sway one more person to buy this awesome watch.


It is working. So much want for this watch, especially with the new bracelet.


----------



## autofiend

nirvana996 said:


> Beautiful vintage diver design.
> Definitely not a practical diver because of the water resistance.
> 
> Andy


It's practical for just about any recreational diving need.


----------



## Thwizzit

41Mets said:


> *Tourneau in Paramus, Clifton jewelers on route 3 in Clifton.*


Very cool, thanks. I did try searching and could not find any..maybe I did something wrong... Did see Tourneau but it said in NYC...

Will be in the city at the end of next week on my way to the Mets Home-Opener and there's a Tourneau right next to Penn Station ...

But there's also an awesome BBQ joint in Clifton...mmm...BBQ and watches...


----------



## Dennis Smith

For me, 100 meters is the standard for all my water activities (diving, snorkeling, surfing, swimming, hot tub...). I've worn 100 meter watches for decades without any problems. I'm not sure why anyone who is not doing decompression work would need any more rating than that.


----------



## marker2037

Dennis Smith said:


> For me, 100 meters is the standard for all my water activities (diving, snorkeling, surfing, swimming, hot tub...). I've worn 100 meter watches for decades without any problems. I'm not sure why anyone who is not doing decompression work would need any more rating than that.


Yea. Agreed 100%.


----------



## Campbelloni

Anyone in the UK seen this on a bracelet in an AD yet? I've tried it on a couple times and in just waiting for the bracelet option before buying it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

Campbelloni said:


> Anyone in the UK seen this on a bracelet in an AD yet? I've tried it on a couple times and in just waiting for the bracelet option before buying it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the two official ADs here in Zurich has not received it yet. I haven't checked the other one, but I assume they won't have either.


----------



## BrentYYC

nirvana996 said:


> Beautiful vintage diver design.
> Definitely not a practical diver because of the water resistance.
> 
> Andy


100m is roughly triple the accepted recreational depth limit and is plenty WR in my opinion. It wasn't that long ago that Rolex and Blancpain bragged about their class leading 100m WR.


----------



## nesal

Just saw this watch on brown alligator and it looks stunning! What color would you say that is? Dark brown? Chocolate? Moka?









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

I have a blue one incoming. I wanted some color in my life. All of my watch dials are fairly monochrome, so I'm really looking forward to having some color. I hear that the stock strap is super long so I might want to try a mesh bracelet or black shell cordovan. Anybody have any photos of either of those types of strap with the blue one?


----------



## Campbelloni

Campbelloni said:


> Anyone in the UK seen this on a bracelet in an AD yet? I've tried it on a couple times and in just waiting for the bracelet option before buying


Just to update:

Beaverbrooks now has stock of the bracelet option. I will be going to try on one ASAP and possibly purchase.


----------



## PanosI

Oyster bracelet out, Oris rivet bracelet in....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Here's my blue!

I found the rubber strap way too long for me (anybody want to trade for the textile strap? Maybe it's shorter or more adjustable).

I put it on a simple black Bonetto Cinturini but plan to try black shell cordovan and Mesh in the near future.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

All the straps and the bracelet for the 65 are really long.

for the first time i bought a bracelet and i had to remove a link !!! and my wrist size is 20.5 cm or 8,07 in

because of the pins on the links, i had to buy a set of cheap tools to remove a link from the 6 hour piece


----------



## PanosI

finished product......


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Jax

It looks good on Nomos shell cordovan. This strap is too small 19mm but I will get a black cordovan strap that fits eventually.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxg8r00

How is the bezel holding up on this one? I love the watch, but am concerned about the black IP scratching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

taxg8r00 said:


> How is the bezel holding up on this one? I love the watch, but am concerned about the black IP scratching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's DLC coated steel with an aluminum insert. Would take quite a bit for it to scratch I think.


----------



## Jax

autofiend said:


> It's DLC coated steel with an aluminum insert. Would take quite a bit for it to scratch I think.


DLC means it has a similar hardness to diamond, no?


----------



## autofiend

Jax said:


> DLC means it has a similar hardness to diamond, no?


Yup. You'd have to subject to some road rash or a grinder to see some damage I think. Though I'm sure someone will find a way to damage it at some point .


----------



## Jax

autofiend said:


> Yup. You'd have to subject to some road rash or a grinder to see some damage I think. Though I'm sure someone will find a way to damage it at some point .


Seems similar the the bezel on my Damasko then which is great.


----------



## BrentYYC

PanosI said:


> All the straps and the bracelet for the 65 are really long.


Yup. That's because it's a diver and if you want to wear it over a wetsuit the strap needs to be extra long.


----------



## Jax

My blue Sixty Five on a Staib mesh. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

Just pulled the trigger on a black 65! Picked it up on the steel bracelet. Just ordered a nice vintage leather NATO, black canvas strap and khaki NATO to go with it! 

I need one more link out on the bracelet though. Was to eager to get out the door before I had second thoughts! Back to the AD tomorrow and get it fixed up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

Jax said:


> My blue Sixty Five on a Staib mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I haven't seen many non-marketing images of the blue yet. Looks good. The blue is darker than I thought.


----------



## raymondswong

How much does the bracelet cost separately? And how long does it take to arrive from Oris?

Thank you!


----------



## nesal

$300 is the figure I've seen thrown around on here

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

I'm still digging the blue on mesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

The blue 65 on mesh looks really nice. Great choice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

I have joined the Diver '65 club! Bought it on the steel bracelet and ordered a few aftermarket straps.

Today it's on a leather NATO. Love this look and love the watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

Do any of you guys know if this StrapCode.com bracelet will fit on the 65?

I'm really liking the watch but not too keen on the rivets and extreme taper of the bracelet from the pics I've seen online. I haven't actually been to an AD yet to see this watch in person.

20mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Sumo SBDC001, SBDC003, SBDC005, SBDC031, SBDC0


----------



## Jax

A few more wrist shots of my blue 65.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Jim Jones said:


> Do any of you guys know if this StrapCode.com bracelet will fit on the 65?
> 
> I'm really liking the watch but not too keen on the rivets and extreme taper of the bracelet from the pics I've seen online. I haven't actually been to an AD yet to see this watch in person.
> 
> 20mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Sumo SBDC001, SBDC003, SBDC005, SBDC031, SBDC0


Impossible to know if the Strapcode curved endlinks will fit the case of the Oris 65, without trying it on.

I have about 8 different watches all with 20mm bracelets. Only one fit the Oris 65, in fact fit it really well. That was the bracelet from a rolex 1st generation polar explorer 16570.


----------



## misterminkz

Spiker said:


> I have joined the Diver '65 club! Bought it on the steel bracelet and ordered a few aftermarket straps.
> 
> Today it's on a leather NATO. Love this look and love the watch!
> 
> View attachment 7833930
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this combo!! I'll give it a try once my order of 20mm leather nato arrived


----------



## Buchmann69

Taking a break from the bracelet and back on the tropic rubber, my favorite strap for this watch.


----------



## Jax

I got a custom shell cordovan strap in for my blue diver 65 today. I still really like the mesh but I think this is awesome too. I thought if I wear it with leather I might as well have some holes similar to the Tropik rubber strap. Thoughts?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman787

So my AD order the rubber strap for me 3 months ago and it still not here. He felt bad and ordered this and gave to me for free! I've never seen a black nylon strap from oris for this watch before









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheshirecatiii

Mine just came in and on bracelet. Love it, like really love it. Well executed. Thanks for all the great pics guys....its why I broke down and ordered one!


----------



## Buchmann69

Jax said:


> I got a custom shell cordovan strap in for my blue diver 65 today. I still really like the mesh but I think this is awesome too. I thought if I wear it with leather I might as well have some holes similar to the Tropik rubber strap. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that strap looks really good on your 65!


----------



## qtip.416

Bracelet off for a break like Rob as well and back on a vintage strap.


----------



## Spiker

'65 on khaki NATO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Back on Cincystrapworks NATO


----------



## BrentYYC

Afroman787 said:


> So my AD order the rubber strap for me 3 months ago and it still not here. He felt bad and ordered this and gave to me for free! I've never seen a black nylon strap from oris for this watch before


That black two-piece nylon strap is one of the strap options for the Carl Brashear LE. It looks nice on the Sixty-Five, though, especially since they didn't offer a black nylon option for it.


----------



## lsuwhodat

Man I really want a speedy but I must say this is a stunning watch.


----------



## NigelUK

Just discovered this forum and as a new member of the sixty five club, thought this would be the place to post my Bronze beauty b-)









This is straight out the box a few days ago









Taken yesterday and already signs of patina on the bronze although maybe not visible in photo

I put on a Hirsch terra strap to save the original one.

Really pleased with the watch and the box set. The blue dial is sublime.

I think the Sellita movement is running about 6-8 secs off . . . is this acceptable ?


----------



## 850csi

I realize this may be heresy but I'm going to ask it anyways -- does anyone have any suggestions for something similar to the 65? Really like the design (thin, low profile, lug shape, 40mm size, thin bezel for a diver) but want something less expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## futurepx

Honestly I was in the same boat too but I really couldn't find something remotely like this. I think the Oris 65 is truly unique and it's worth it to spend the time and save up for it. If anything you'd appreciate it more after the fact



850csi said:


> I realize this may be heresy but I'm going to ask it anyways -- does anyone have any suggestions for something similar to the 65? Really like the design (thin, low profile, lug shape, 40mm size, thin bezel for a diver) but want something less expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## dukembla

NigelUK said:


> Just discovered this forum and as a new member of the sixty five club, thought this would be the place to post my Bronze beauty b-)
> 
> View attachment 7986994
> 
> 
> This is straight out the box a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 7987026
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday and already signs of patina on the bronze although maybe not visible in photo
> 
> I put on a Hirsch terra strap to save the original one.
> 
> Really pleased with the watch and the box set. The blue dial is sublime.
> 
> I think the Sellita movement is running about 6-8 secs off . . . is this acceptable ?


Congrats! Fine looking piece. (So jealous)
I hope to get to try this next week.
That Hirsch strap looks great too.

Maybe you should wait the movement to break in before making this any issue.
Is it +6 to 8 secs or running too slow?


----------



## carlhaluss

lsuwhodat said:


> Man I really want a speedy but I must say this is a stunning watch.


All I can say is that I own a Speedy, and have for quite a while, but have not worn it since I got the Divers Sixty-Five six weeks ago. This Oris, for me, has basically made all my other watches disused. Except for my Grand Seiko quartz, which I wear all week to work. Not only is the Sixty-Five aesthetically very pleasing, it is very accurate and beautifully made as well. Having owned Omega, Rolex, Breitling and Grand Seiko, I can find absolutely no fault with this Oris.

If you like the domed crystal on the Speedy, the Divers Sixty-Five gives the same effect. At certain angles it distorts the dial, and I find that very appealing. And the Sixty-Five is about one third the price of the least expensive Speedy.



Never thought I would be saying these things, but it is obvious to me that Oris has come out with a winner in it's lineup of Divers Sixty-Five watches.


----------



## carlhaluss

Afroman787 said:


> So my AD order the rubber strap for me 3 months ago and it still not here. He felt bad and ordered this and gave to me for free! I've never seen a black nylon strap from oris for this watch before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks stunning! First time I have seen it on the black textile strap. I have mine on the khaki, which it came with, and which I love. I think that perhaps I should order a black one as well. It really appears to dress up the watch quite a bit. Thanks for the pics.

Somehow the texture of that strap really suits this watch. I have seen many photos of the watch on the steel bracelet and some very beautiful leather straps, but I still think these two straps suit it the best.


----------



## calibro9

whats the lug to lug measurement on this watch?



NigelUK said:


> Just discovered this forum and as a new member of the sixty five club, thought this would be the place to post my Bronze beauty b-)
> 
> View attachment 7986994
> 
> 
> This is straight out the box a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 7987026
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday and already signs of patina on the bronze although maybe not visible in photo
> 
> I put on a Hirsch terra strap to save the original one.
> 
> Really pleased with the watch and the box set. The blue dial is sublime.
> 
> I think the Sellita movement is running about 6-8 secs off . . . is this acceptable ?


----------



## thomasrhee

Birthday gift from the wifey.


----------



## Buchmann69

thomasrhee said:


> Birthday gift from the wifey.
> 
> View attachment 8122482
> 
> 
> View attachment 8122490


Happy Birthday! Sweet pics!


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

NICE SHOT!


----------



## BrentYYC

thomasrhee said:


> Birthday gift from the wifey.


You have a 'keeper' (I mean the wife). |>


----------



## donrobb

Just got mine and I'm really liking it! So comfortable and such a unique look (sorry for the low quality pic). My wrist is just under 6.5" for reference. Wish the tropic strap had two keepers on it like the early pre-production models - would help control the slack on my puny wrist better. Overall, I'm very pleased!


----------



## marker2037

Congratulations! Looks great on you!


----------



## donrobb

marker2037 said:


> Congratulations! Looks great on you!


Thank you! I ordered a brown Colareb Venezia leather strap for it and I'll post another pic when it gets here. Let the strap madness begin...


----------



## marker2037

NigelUK said:


> Just discovered this forum and as a new member of the sixty five club, thought this would be the place to post my Bronze beauty b-)
> 
> View attachment 7986994
> 
> 
> This is straight out the box a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 7987026
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday and already signs of patina on the bronze although maybe not visible in photo
> 
> I put on a Hirsch terra strap to save the original one.
> 
> Really pleased with the watch and the box set. The blue dial is sublime.
> 
> I think the Sellita movement is running about 6-8 secs off . . . is this acceptable ?


This looks fantastic! I also have a hirsch terra strap and I'm glad to know it works so well on this watch. Another strap option is always good!


----------



## carlhaluss

The longer I own this watch, the more it captivates me. Wearing it at the weekend - all of the time - I really don't glance at it nearly as much as I did with my previous watches. Perhaps it is because no verification is required that I have indeed found the perfect watch. It does have an edge to it which not many other watches have, without being over the top.

There is a fun aspect to it, a classiness with the look of fine craftsmanship that presents in a very subtle way. And a feeling when one wears it, that it competes with and, in many cases, surpasses the qualities found in many better known brands. So many small details, like the lollipop second hand, the funky font, and the sort of modified cathedral style hands make it so interesting.

Before seeing this watch in real life, although I loved the look of it, I thought the size of 40mm might be a bother, as I prefer smaller watches. The original model was 36mm. Turns out, it is the perfect size. Nothing about the watch I would change.


----------



## dukembla

^Nice write-up Carl!

After couple of different tryouts during past two weeks I decided to get one this week.

I have bunch of Eulit's perlons I will be testing. I think those will look good as the watch sits so low.

Edit: I'll get the bracelet right away.
Found this tropic strap, might be enough for me: http://m.ebay.com/itm/20mm-TROPIC-S...k-Watch-Strap-Rubber-Diver-Band-/201583662646


----------



## carlhaluss

dukembla said:


> ^Nice write-up Carl!
> 
> After couple of different tryouts during past two weeks I decided to get one this week.
> 
> I have bunch of Eulit's perlons I will be testing. I think those will look good as the watch sits so low.
> 
> Edit: I'll get the bracelet right away.
> Found this tropic strap, might be enough for me: 20mm Tropic Style Swiss Tropical Vintage for Seik Watch Strap Rubber Diver Band | eBay


Thanks. I never heard of Eulit before, so I Googled it. They look like great straps, and would suit the watch very well. I found out also, on another thread, that the textile strap is also available in black now. The TROPIC would look great as well. And from what I can see, the steel bracelet is lovely. I'm going to wait, though, as I really am enjoying the beige textile strap. I hope you really enjoy your's as well.


----------



## dukembla

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. I never heard of Eulit before, so I Googled it. They look like great straps, and would suit the watch very well. I found out also, on another thread, that the textile strap is also available in black now. The TROPIC would look great as well. And from what I can see, the steel bracelet is lovely. I'm going to wait, though, as I really am enjoying the beige textile strap. I hope you really enjoy your's as well.


There seems to be so many excellent strap options for the 65!

Eulits might be a bit hard to source and any perlon/panama would do. I just happen to have these:









I did google it too: The brown one is actually shown in this thread's post #553 by autofiend: 








---
OT: Did you btw notice this while googling 








The sixty-five sure isn't a puck like that Tissot T-Touch Solar they giving for best players in Russia.


----------



## Buchmann69

Wearing mine today


----------



## dukembla

Got it!


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

Hey qtip was thinking about ordering a Colareb for my incoming 65, how do you like your leather strap? My Diver is coming with the rubber strap, and I also have a Nato in the waiting but am loving the look of your watch on that leather.



qtip.416 said:


> Bracelet off for a break like Rob as well and back on a vintage strap.


----------



## qtip.416

Still love this one. Boom!


----------



## qtip.416

NotAnotherHobby said:


> Hey qtip was thinking about ordering a Colareb for my incoming 65, how do you like your leather strap? My Diver is coming with the rubber strap, and I also have a Nato in the waiting but am loving the look of your watch on that leather.


Love it on a distressed leather especially this Venezia Colareb strap. One of my favourite combinations. Totally recommended.


----------



## qtip.416

Finally got one! Congrats and happy belated birthday.



thomasrhee said:


> Birthday gift from the wifey.
> 
> View attachment 8122482
> 
> 
> View attachment 8122490


----------



## thomasrhee

After 3 weeks on the wrist, I've come to love it even more. Makes my BC PP GMT feel absolutely huge. Tempted to get a blue one for change of pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86

Just got mine - very impressed. When this was first released I couldn't stand the design, amazed at how much its grown on me since and how great it looks in the flesh!


----------



## commanche

Currently waiting for Shell Cordovan single pass strap from Massdrop to arrive. Can't wait to pair it with 65.
At the same time, I am still struggling very hard to resist from buying the metal bracelet. A single bracelet can get me a new turtle...hmpffttt


----------



## dukembla

thomasrhee said:


> After 3 weeks on the wrist, I've come to love it even more. Makes my BC PP GMT feel absolutely huge. Tempted to get a blue one for change of pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this on wrist two weeks in a row until today I decided to put Damasko on for our day in amusement park. 
I noticed how I missed my 65 as I was a bit disappointed every time I was checking the time.


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks for the tip on Eulit Kristall perlon strap. Found them immediately on Amazon. Anything in particular make them better? 

I'd have a 65 but I'm waiting on a Mk II Key West ... I have to pace myself.


----------



## GoranR

Got mine on today.


----------



## BrentYYC

Chromejob said:


> Thanks for the tip on Eulit Kristall perlon strap. Found them immediately on Amazon. Anything in particular make them better?


They have the best weave and they're actually made of Perlon (unlike 90% of the braided 'fake' Perlon straps out there). If it's made in Germany, you can be confident it's Perlon.


----------



## govea

Got my skin-diver fast and save - really a burner with soft strap and unique look with the high domed glassb-)


----------



## mkeric1

need some help guys I wanna get me 40 mm 65 but scared its gonna be too small Normally i like divers to be 42 and dress 38 to 40 Does it wear big ? anyone else with big wrist who ownes one??
any help will be appreciated


----------



## rosborn

mkeric1 said:


> need some help guys I wanna get me 40 mm 65 but scared its gonna be too small Normally i like divers to be 42 and dress 38 to 40 Does it wear big ? anyone else with big wrist who ownes one??
> any help will be appreciated


That is why the 65 isn't even on my radar...too small. 43mm is as small as I will go.


----------



## govea

mkeric1 said:


> need some help guys I wanna get me 40 mm 65 but scared its gonna be too small Normally i like divers to be 42 and dress 38 to 40 Does it wear big ? anyone else with big wrist who ownes one??
> any help will be appreciated


My wrist you can see above has 18,5cm and is really square with ca. 6,5cm for the watch case above the wrist - the watch fits quite good in my opinion:-!


----------



## molecule

Just got the sixty five on tropic strap and having fun fixing some of my leather straps on it  do you guys think it looks good on either of the straps pictured below?


















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## untchble1

Hello, new to the board and wanted to post. Great posts by others, thank!


----------



## rfortson

I'm considering this watch and have two questions.

Tropic or cloth OEM strap (not interested in the bracelet)?

Black or blue/gray?



Right now, I'm leaning toward the black with the cloth strap.


----------



## futurepx

I'd go with the rubber strap. It's actually a really really nice piece of soft rubber. The cloth is nothing special.



rfortson said:


> I'm considering this watch and have two questions.
> 
> Tropic or cloth OEM strap (not interested in the bracelet)?
> 
> Black or blue/gray?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning toward the black with the cloth strap.


----------



## rfortson

Yeah, I'm going to see the black on rubber this week. May get that one and I can always swap it out for other straps later.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

BrentYYC said:


> I prefer Sellita to ETA. They have a better hair spring and, thus, better positional variance and general accuracy. You certainly aren't over paying for the Sixty-five. I think it's nicely priced.


I only have one Sellita, the one in my Kon-Tiki. Power reserve is pretty low, around 31-32 hours (rated at 38) and this is after wearing it all day. To be fair, I've never serviced it (just got the watch the other day) but apparently low PR isn't uncommon. One difference is these 65's are "fresh" where the Kon-Tiki's (mine included) could have been sitting around since 2009 or so, so it's not necessarily a fair comparison. Also, I read that Sellita made a change to the SW200 somewhere along the way.

Either way, it wouldn't really deter me from this watch. The movement has been out a while and even if there were systemic problems, I'd be pretty certain they were fixed in later models, like this watch.


----------



## BrentYYC

rfortson said:


> Right now, I'm leaning toward the black with the cloth strap.


Black with tropic is my favorite.


----------



## Buchmann69

Another vote for black with tropic strap here.

Got it on today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

rfortson said:


> I'm considering this watch and have two questions.
> 
> Tropic or cloth OEM strap (not interested in the bracelet)?
> 
> Black or blue/gray?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning toward the black with the cloth strap.


So I joined the team! Saw both the tropical and the cloth strap and decided it's black and tan for me! Loving this strap. I might buy the tropic later, but the cloth strap makes it very unique.

Oh, and I love the size. Not only the 40mm diameter, but it's really slim as well. Just a well executed watch.





































Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## emislick

This might be a silly question, but can anyone confirm that the 65 has the trademark modified movement with red rotor inside despite the solid case back?


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> So I joined the team! Saw both the tropical and the cloth strap and decided it's black and tan for me! Loving this strap. I might buy the tropic later, but the cloth strap makes it very unique.
> 
> Oh, and I love the size. Not only the 40mm diameter, but it's really slim as well. Just a well executed watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


Congratulations! You will absolutely love the watch, and even more as time goes by.


----------



## Wildmans85

SDGenius said:


> You guys see the new 42mm model yet?


I've only just seen the new 42 model, look great to me, especially in with blue dial, definitely on my list now.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I was going to certainly order the stainless steel bracelet at some point. When I stopped in at Time & Gold today - where I bought the watch - I learned that they just received a few of the bracelets. Soon as I saw one, it was a done deal, and was also offered a good discount which is unusual for watch accessories. Just as beautifully crafted as any bracelet I have seen on any make or model. And it is all brushed, not a single polished bit, which I find very appealing. Very finely brushed as well, and again the brushing as fine as any I have seen, matching the quality of the watch case. I am still very impressed with the quality of the fabric strap that my watch came with, and being non-tapered it has a completely different effect. This bracelet has a taper from 20mm at the lugs to just 14mm at the clasp and is a look that I really like. It is not fancy, but beautifully in keeping with the vintage appeal of the watch. Old fashioned friction pins holding it together, and five micro adjustments on the clasp, which opens and closes very soundly. The end links are an absolutely perfect fit with the lugs.





























This watch continues to exceed my expectations in every aspect, moreso than many far more expensive pieces I have owned. There have always been small details on any other watch - things that I would have liked to see changed - with the exception of the Grand Seiko, a brand to which I hestitate to compare the Oris, although I find absolutely nothing lacking in the craftsmanship of this Oris. I feel that this watch makes absolutely no compromises in any aspect.

Having this stainless steel bracelet causes me to love this watch even more, although I did not think that would be possible. Every aspect of the watch is perfect for me.


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## dukembla

emislick said:


> This might be a silly question, but can anyone confirm that the 65 has the trademark modified movement with red rotor inside despite the solid case back?


I cannot confirm but while I was trying it first time my AD mentioned it has the same red rotor as in display backs. I have no reason to think otherwise.


----------



## rfortson

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! You will absolutely love the watch, and even more as time goes by.


Thanks, and I agree. I've worn it everyday since getting it, to the exclusion of some other nice watches. It's just the perfect summer watch and I love the look.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

still loving it...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose

Well I finally put an order in for one of these here in Tokyo.
Deauville Blue/Gray on steel. Should have it by this weekend!


----------



## yankeexpress

65 is a fun watch to wear and it gets more wrist time than most here.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8593498


That's an interesting looking strap. What is it?


----------



## futurepx

I'm curious too, first time seeing this strap..



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8593498
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Thank you gentlemen!
It's an Omega brown fabric NATO strap I had lying around, thought I would give it a try on the Oris 65.











BrentYYC said:


> That's an interesting looking strap. What is it?





futurepx said:


> I'm curious too, first time seeing this strap..


----------



## futurepx

Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you gentlemen!
> It's an Omega brown fabric NATO strap I had lying around, thought I would give it a try on the Oris 65.
> 
> View attachment 8595818


Oh that's pretty cool. Didn't know omega made something like that


----------



## PanosI

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I was going to certainly order the stainless steel bracelet at some point. When I stopped in at Time & Gold today - where I bought the watch - I learned that they just received a few of the bracelets. Soon as I saw one, it was a done deal, and was also offered a good discount which is unusual for watch accessories. Just as beautifully crafted as any bracelet I have seen on any make or model. And it is all brushed, not a single polished bit, which I find very appealing. Very finely brushed as well, and again the brushing as fine as any I have seen, matching the quality of the watch case. I am still very impressed with the quality of the fabric strap that my watch came with, and being non-tapered it has a completely different effect. This bracelet has a taper from 20mm at the lugs to just 14mm at the clasp and is a look that I really like. It is not fancy, but beautifully in keeping with the vintage appeal of the watch. Old fashioned friction pins holding it together, and five micro adjustments on the clasp, which opens and closes very soundly. The end links are an absolutely perfect fit with the lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch continues to exceed my expectations in every aspect, moreso than many far more expensive pieces I have owned. There have always been small details on any other watch - things that I would have liked to see changed - with the exception of the Grand Seiko, a brand to which I hestitate to compare the Oris, although I find absolutely nothing lacking in the craftsmanship of this Oris. I feel that this watch makes absolutely no compromises in any aspect.
> 
> Having this stainless steel bracelet causes me to love this watch even more, although I did not think that would be possible. Every aspect of the watch is perfect for me.





Buchmann69 said:


> still loving it...
> 
> View attachment 8583098
> View attachment 8583106
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But wait a minute here !

The end link in the bracelet for the 40 mm 65 was supposed to be like the one in the Buchmann69's pics and not like the one in the carlhaluss's pics.

The one in the carlhaluss's pics supposed to be for the 42 mm 65 that introduced this year !!!

As you can see the difference is that Buchmann69's end links are flat and the same time carlhaluss's end liks have two cuts like following the center links of the bracelet.

I have exactly the same bracelet as Buchmann69 and the reference number is 07 8 20 18

carlhaluss would you mind share with us the reference number of your bracelet if you know it ?

So what's the story behind it ?!?!


----------



## Buchmann69

PanosI said:


> But wait a minute here !
> 
> The end link in the bracelet for the 40 mm 65 was supposed to be like the one in the Buchmann69's pics and not like the one in the carlhaluss's pics.
> 
> The one in the carlhaluss's pics supposed to be for the 42 mm 65 that introduced this year !!!
> 
> As you can see the difference is that Buchmann69's end links are flat and the same time carlhaluss's end liks have two cuts like following the center links of the bracelet.
> 
> I have exactly the same bracelet as Buchmann69 and the reference number is 07 8 20 18
> 
> carlhaluss would you mind share with us the reference number of your bracelet if you know it ?
> 
> So what's the story behind it ?!?!


You got a good eye!. It took me a couple times to figure out what you were referring to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

Buchmann69 said:


> You got a good eye!. It took me a couple times to figure out what you were referring to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don't get it, Rob.

It looks like Oris abandon the flat style end link and know it provides the one with the cuts in both 40 and 42 mm versions !!!!

You can see in the same reference as our bracelets 07 8 20 18 , now has the new style end links.

I prefer the new style better and I'll ask them from Oris with no charge if possible....after all I already paid full retail for the bracelet and I've done no wrong in order to pay for the new style end links again because the minds of Oris decide to change them.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

PanosI said:


> I really don't get it, Rob.
> 
> It looks like Oris abandon the flat style end link and know it provides the one with the cuts in both 40 and 42 mm versions !!!!
> 
> You can see in the same reference as our bracelets 07 8 20 18 , now has the new style end links.
> 
> I prefer the new style better and I'll ask them from Oris with no charge if possible....after all I already paid full retail for the bracelet and I've done no wrong in order to pay for the new style end links again because the minds of Oris decide to change them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have hawk eyes . It took me a while to see the difference too.


----------



## commanche

I think I found another oddity. After PanosI brought up the difference between the bracelet endlinks between *Buchmann69's *and *carlhaluss's*. I find that Buchmann69's endlink fits the lug case more perfectly and carlhaluss's one is abit too short. Can someone help me take a look and verify my suspicion?


----------



## PanosI

commanche said:


> I think I found another oddity. After PanosI brought up the difference between the bracelet endlinks between *Buchmann69's *and *carlhaluss's*. I find that Buchmann69's endlink fits the lug case more perfectly and carlhaluss's one is abit too short. Can someone help me take a look and verify my suspicion?
> View attachment 8613170


It seems that you are right. The second generation end links are a bit shorter than the lugs, although in the photo on Oris's site look even.

In this pic from carlhaluss it shows clearly



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Buchmann69

PanosI said:


> It seems that you are right. The second generation end links are a bit shorter than the lugs, although in the photo on Oris's site look even.
> 
> In this pic from carlhaluss it shows clearly
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Wow, you guys with your eagle eyes, I'm impressed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

PanosI said:


> It seems that you are right. The second generation end links are a bit shorter than the lugs, although in the photo on Oris's site look even.
> 
> In this pic from carlhaluss it shows clearly
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I have an alternate hypothesis (aka I'm stuck at work and am really bored) - the end links are the same shape but the lug tips on Buchmann69's Sixty-Five are different from the tips on carlhaluss's. After examining the photos for a bit, I noticed Buchmann69's lugs are more rounded, while carlhaluss's come to a point.


----------



## autofiend

Interesting. My end links are flush with the lugs and lack the lines also (I received one of the first bracelets after they were released). So is it the lugs and the end links that are now different or just the end links?


----------



## mui.richard

I'm speculating, but it looks like the updated endlinks are redesigned to look more like the stamped steel hollow endlink's look? Which is more in tune with the riveted bracelet design from that era?

Which would explain the extension lines from the first link and the rounded, shorter profile compared to the lug tips.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## commanche

In that case, I like the 1st generation better :/


----------



## grantb

I joined the club yesterday, and I'm loving the watch! Oris nailed this one, and I've never been attracted to their watches before in the slightest.

I had been considering the Tudors (BBs and Ranger) and they're very nice, but there was something a little off-putting to me about the the chunky sizes and the overt "luxury" detailing. They're just not for me. I was prepared to find something wrong with the Oris as well, but when I tried it on I was instantly in love. This 65 has all the authentic style of a classic vintage diver with a touch of unique character, but made with high quality contemporary materials and construction. The solid rivet bracelet is too cool, much nicer than any vintage bracelet I've worn. The time is spot on from when I set it yesterday, and the size is just perfect on my 7.5" wrist. I feel like I can go ahead and let go of 3 or 4 of my older watches now, because this one has them beat on all counts. It won't be coming off until I need to wear a dress watch.

I got the first generation "no cuts" end links with better fitment at my AD (Watchworks in Portland Oregon, highly recommended). For anyone still on the fence, check with your AD and see if they have this style left in stock.


----------



## Buchmann69

This 65 continues to deliver excitement and satisfaction on the wrist






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

Buchmann69 said:


> This 65 continues to deliver excitement and satisfaction on the wrist
> View attachment 8882538


Love that strap. Where did that one come from?

I have a Beads of Rice bracelet in transit for my '65. Can't wait to try it on.


----------



## futurepx

BrentYYC said:


> Love that strap. Where did that one come


I second this! Always love your photos buchman. Makes me miss mine as its in service right now


----------



## Buchmann69

BrentYYC said:


> Love that strap. Where did that one come from?
> 
> I have a Beads of Rice bracelet in transit for my '65. Can't wait to try it on.


Thanks!

It's an "NDC strap" 
more info on Instagram:










Looking forward to pics of your BOR bracelet! 
Would like to get one myself, but preferably with curved lug ends that will fit the 65; have not found such an option...yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

futurepx said:


> I second this! Always love your photos buchman. Makes me miss mine as its in service right now


Thanks!

Your 65 is in service? What happened if I may ask? Seems a bit too early for service; hope nothing too serious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Your 65 is in service? What happened if I may ask? Seems a bit too early for service; hope nothing too serious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's too serious. But yeah unfortunate that it's going in for service so early. I posted about it here:

Divers 65 going in for service in the US

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3348050&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## BrentYYC

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's an "NDC strap"
> more info on Instagram:
> 
> Looking forward to pics of your BOR bracelet!
> Would like to get one myself, but preferably with curved lug ends that will fit the 65; have not found such an option...yet...


I took a look at the Instagram page. Do you have to email them directly to order? It looks like a really tough strap the way they've done it and the materials they've used.

Re: the BOR bracelet, Yobokies offers a curved end but I was reluctant to be the test case because not only does the radius need to match the case but the pin placement in the bracelet ends needs to be exact otherwise you'll get a gap or might not even be able to get the bracelet to attach. Since the Yobokies curved ends are designed for Seikos, I opted to order the straight end version and play it safe.

EDIT: Bummer... I just checked the mail and no sign of the bracelet. That means the earliest will be Tuesday due to it being a holiday weekend. Arrggghh!


----------



## Buchmann69

BrentYYC said:


> I took a look at the Instagram page. Do you have to email them directly to order? It looks like a really tough strap the way they've done it the materials they've used.
> 
> Re: the BOR bracelet, Yobokies offers a curved end but I was reluctant to be the test case because not only does the radius need to match the case but the pin placement in the bracelet ends needs to be exact otherwise you'll get a gap or might not even be able to get the bracelet to attach. Since the Yobokies curved ends are designed for Seikos, I opted to order the straight end version and play it safe.
> 
> EDIT: Bummer... I just checked the mail and no sign of the bracelet. That means the earliest will be Tuesday due to it being a holiday weekend. Arrggghh!


Regarding the strap, I did email them and received the following instructions which I will share with you:

"Hi!

Thanks för your mail.

Please PayPal 39usd for 1 strap Or 78 for 3 to [email protected]

We send out asap

Thanks"

I followed the instructions, and in approximately a week I received my strap, no problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Back on bracelet 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Here I am, coming full-circle to the thread I started in 2015 (obviously not knowing how huge it'd get), with a comparison shot with the new Diver 65, Topper Edition.










No-date, period-correct text (note the logo, features, and "Swiss Made" wordmark are all subtly different) on the dial, matching orange paint on seconds hand + lume pip, and stainless steel bezel (instead of the PVD finish on the standard version) - simple, classic, and a home run for purists. Oh, and it ships with both the bracelet and that excellent Oris tropic strap.


----------



## BrentYYC

LOL... welcome back to your thread. I think I might need to stop by Topper for a look when I fly in to SFO next week.


----------



## savedbythebell

Guys 2 questions about the 65, I have read the rubber strap is quite long, any one have the length of each piece? My wrist is 7 inch but I think the rubber strap is my favorite.

Also I am torn between the blue / grey or normal black, I presume the black is more versatile when it comes to straps but I also think the blue grey is more unique, cant decide!!!


----------



## Buchmann69

dinexus said:


> Here I am, coming full-circle to the thread I started in 2015 (obviously not knowing how huge it'd get), with a comparison shot with the new Diver 65, Topper Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-date, period-correct text (note the logo, features, and "Swiss Made" wordmark are all subtly different) on the dial, matching orange paint on seconds hand + lume pip, and stainless steel bezel (instead of the PVD finish on the standard version) - simple, classic, and a home run for purists. Oh, and it ships with both the bracelet and that excellent Oris tropic strap.


Welcome back! Would love to see more pics of that topper edition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

savedbythebell said:


> Guys 2 questions about the 65, I have read the rubber strap is quite long, any one have the length of each piece? My wrist is 7 inch but I think the rubber strap is my favorite.
> 
> Also I am torn between the blue / grey or normal black, I presume the black is more versatile when it comes to straps but I also think the blue grey is more unique, cant decide!!!


The strap is 10mm longer in total length (125/80) than a regular length strap (120/75), but this is partially compensated for by the smaller than average case size. A 'long' strap is usually 130/80, so the 65 strap sits right in the middle, size wise, and the strap length is a good choice given the smallish case size. You won't have any issues.

My personal opinion about the color is that the black dial is more true to form for this type of watch, as well as more versatile. My worry with the blue is that it's a novelty that you would tire of... and we all know what happens in that case.


----------



## dinexus

BrentYYC said:


> LOL... welcome back to your thread. I think I might need to stop by Topper for a look when I fly in to SFO next week.


You totally should. Differences are subtle, but it truly feels like an edition "for the nerds," if you know what I mean.



savedbythebell said:


> Guys 2 questions about the 65, I have read the rubber strap is quite long, any one have the length of each piece? My wrist is 7 inch but I think the rubber strap is my favorite.


My wrist is 6.75" and while I've still got two holes left to utilize, the tail end is creeping up in visibility on the 12:00 side of the case. I think if your wrist was smaller than 6.5", I wouldn't recommend the rubber, but for 7", you're totally fine.



Buchmann69 said:


> Welcome back! Would love to see more pics of that topper edition!


How 'bout a lume shot?


----------



## bbselement

dinexus said:


>


That is an awesome shot! Beautiful, retro and cool, I love it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## dinexus

bbselement said:


> That is an awesome shot! Beautiful, retro and cool, I love it. Wear it in good health.


Thanks very much!


----------



## carlhaluss

dinexus said:


> Here I am, coming full-circle to the thread I started in 2015 (obviously not knowing how huge it'd get), with a comparison shot with the new Diver 65, Topper Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-date, period-correct text (note the logo, features, and "Swiss Made" wordmark are all subtly different) on the dial, matching orange paint on seconds hand + lume pip, and stainless steel bezel (instead of the PVD finish on the standard version) - simple, classic, and a home run for purists. Oh, and it ships with both the bracelet and that excellent Oris tropic strap.


That is a beauty. Well, both are, but referring in this instance to the Topper edition. I have the regular edition, which has been in for a minor repair and really miss it. If I could get the cash together, I would really love to own the Topper edition as well, just because I believe this diver watch is the best retro reissue to ever happen to a diver watch.

Great thread and enjoy both those beauties!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## kingcobbler

Can an owner of the 40mm or 42mm comment on the bezel action of these beauties? I haven't been able to find one in the flesh, and before pulling the trigger online, I'd appreciate any insight. Anyone have experience with both, and prefer one bezel over the other?0


----------



## bbselement

I can't speak to the 40mm, but the bezel on my 42mm reminds me very much of the Breitlings I had - very solid and very clicky with zero play. Nothing like any Seiko or Citizen, which can feel smoother but not as solid. I was impressed and didn't expect the bezel to have that high quality feeling. Anything that feels like a Breitling is quality to me. Oris did a great job with this watch :-!


----------



## kingcobbler

bbselement said:


> I can't speak to the 40mm, but the bezel on my 42mm reminds me very much of the Breitlings I had - very solid and very clicky with zero play. Nothing like any Seiko or Citizen, which can feel smoother but not as solid. I was impressed and didn't expect the bezel to have that high quality feeling. Anything that feels like a Breitling is quality to me. Oris did a great job with this watch


Thanks bbselement. Exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## vexXed

Green dial Divers Sixty Five -

https://www.revolution.watch/oris-goes-green/

Thoughts?


----------



## braith7

vexXed said:


> Green dial Divers Sixty Five -
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/oris-goes-green/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 9277562
> 
> 
> View attachment 9277570
> 
> 
> View attachment 9277578


I do like the blue but thats good too - reminds me of a billards table ?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Reviewed on this site as well...

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Green Dial - watchuseek.com


----------



## boomguy57

braith7 said:


> I do like the blue but thats good too - reminds me of a billards table
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I like that color combo a lot, but I wish they had kept the 65 line at 40mm, instead of going larger. For those of us with small wrists, 42 can be a stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

Late to the party but I picked this up about a week ago from an AD. My partner is "holding" it for me for another week as a gift for my birthday but I took a couple of pics before I put it away. Its such a cool watch.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## mitchjrj

Great capture of the crystal. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

Got my hands on this today.


----------



## PadZilla

Here's mine....


----------



## camb66

Got the Camera out today!


----------



## Buchmann69

Still loving this one!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

Buchmann69 said:


> Still loving this one!
> View attachment 9509842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the OEM black Nato with deployant clasp coming in for me, shortly. Can't wait to see the seat-belt type webbing it's made of, and try it on.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sweet! I really like the deployant clasp that Oris makes for the 65 NATO straps. Curious as to price and source, perhaps you could PM me, if it's not a bother?
THANKS -Rob



BrentYYC said:


> Nice! I have the OEM black Nato with deployant clasp coming in for me, shortly. Can't wait to see the seat-belt type webbing it's made of, and try it on.


----------



## EA-Sport

vexXed said:


> Green dial Divers Sixty Five -
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/oris-goes-green/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 9277562
> 
> 
> View attachment 9277570
> 
> 
> View attachment 9277578


Anyone know when the green dial will be released?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC

Buchmann69 said:


> Sweet! I really like the deployant clasp that Oris makes for the 65 NATO straps. Curious as to price and source, perhaps you could PM me, if it's not a bother?
> THANKS -Rob


I'll look up the various quotes I received from the U.S., Canada, and Europe and will shoot you a PM.


----------



## yankeexpress

EA-Sport said:


> Anyone know when the green dial will be released?


THey say release in October:

https://www.revolution.watch/oris-goes-green/


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I was going to certainly order the stainless steel bracelet at some point. When I stopped in at Time & Gold today - where I bought the watch - I learned that they just received a few of the bracelets. Soon as I saw one, it was a done deal, and was also offered a good discount which is unusual for watch accessories. Just as beautifully crafted as any bracelet I have seen on any make or model. And it is all brushed, not a single polished bit, which I find very appealing. Very finely brushed as well, and again the brushing as fine as any I have seen, matching the quality of the watch case. I am still very impressed with the quality of the fabric strap that my watch came with, and being non-tapered it has a completely different effect. This bracelet has a taper from 20mm at the lugs to just 14mm at the clasp and is a look that I really like. It is not fancy, but beautifully in keeping with the vintage appeal of the watch. Old fashioned friction pins holding it together, and five micro adjustments on the clasp, which opens and closes very soundly. The end links are an absolutely perfect fit with the lugs.


Can you please (or any other member that has the new above end links) tell us what's the number in the new version end links.

In my type of end links is 7707










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

8 months later, and I'm still thinking about the Oris Sixty-Five. Flirted with a couple used ones on here, then decided what the heck, and ponied up for the Topper limited edition. Its supposed to deliver this Friday!

Funny when you contrast it to the post I made back in February, questioning the value of the watch based on the Sellita movement. Then I spend even more for the watch with the same movement lol. This hobby/disease... ordinarily I'm a pretty logical and rational person. 

I'll update with some pics and my thoughts when I get the watch. Literally the $1,000 question is if I'll feel that the Topper limited edition was worth it _to me_. The answer wouldn't be the same for everyone of course. I do semi regret selling a watch recently, that was 1 of 1888, and none of my other watches that I currently own are limited editions, so we'll see. Plus I prefer every change that was made on the Topper edition...

UPDATE - received a picture from Andrea at Topper. I get a bit OCD about having good bezel alignment, and she was kind enough to snap a couple pics to let me see the watch I'm getting, here's one:


----------



## zunka

What makes this model so much more expensive than the Aquis? I see them for almost 2k with a bracelet?


----------



## camb66

the.hatter said:


> 8 months later, and I'm still thinking about the Oris Sixty-Five. Flirted with a couple used ones on here, then decided what the heck, and ponied up for the Topper limited edition. Its supposed to deliver this Friday!
> 
> Funny when you contrast it to the post I made back in February, questioning the value of the watch based on the Sellita movement. Then I spend even more for the watch with the same movement lol. This hobby/disease... ordinarily I'm a pretty logical and rational person.
> 
> I'll update with some pics and my thoughts when the I get the watch. Literally the $1,000 question is if I'll feel that the Topper limited edition was worth it _to me_. The answer wouldn't be the same for everyone of course. I do semi regret selling a watch recently, that was 1 of 1888, and none of my other watches that I currently own are limited editions, so we'll see. Plus I prefer every change that was made on the Topper edition...
> 
> UPDATE - received a picture from Andrea at Topper. I get a bit OCD about having good bezel alignment, and she was kind enough to snap a couple pics to let me see the watch I'm getting, here's one:
> 
> View attachment 9622498


Awesome - congrats


----------



## the.hatter

zunka said:


> What makes this model so much more expensive than the Aquis? I see them for almost 2k with a bracelet?


This seems a fair question, to which I don't know the correct answer. :think:

- Flip the coin and you could say that maybe the Aquis is a tremendous deal and could/should cost more? 
- Maybe the price is market driven by buyer interest and/or supply? 
- Watch prices often vary between sellers, AD/grey, etc. so maybe the $2k pricing is on the higher end of the range?


----------



## EA-Sport

the.hatter said:


> This seems a fair question, to which I don't know the correct answer. :think:
> 
> - Flip the coin and you could say that maybe the Aquis is a tremendous deal and could/should cost more?
> - Maybe the price is market driven by buyer interest and/or supply?
> - Watch prices often vary between sellers, AD/grey, etc. so maybe the $2k pricing is on the higher end of the range?


Just my 2 cents, like mentioned above price is largely driven by supply and demand not just technical spec. The 65 is riding the faux vintage watches trend so that's probably why demand is strong and hence priced accordingly. If it sells at that price why would Oris lower it right..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

It's been a while since I've worn it on the bracelet. Still love it.


----------



## the.hatter

It delivered on time:








Initial thoughts:
- I like the size. It's 1mm smaller than my Black Bay, but appears to have a larger diameter dial. Still feels a hair smaller on the wrist. I would understand it could feel too small if you were accustomed to 42mm+ sized watches. 
- I don't care for how much the tropic rubber strap tapers. For now I threw it on a straight rubber strap, and am going to go strap shopping. The bracelet seems nice, but I want to find a nice rubber or sailcloth that will work for me. I have Isofranes on hand, but they're all 22mm . Might try a black NATO (other colors work, but seem to give more of a field watch feel than I want right now). 
- The bezel action is ok. Not the greatest I have, not the worst either. 
- Too soon to know how I feel about spending the extra on the Topper edition. 
- It's a keeper!


----------



## BrentYYC

My Oris black Nato arrived yesterday. It's an awesome strap. It has a tight, seat belt, weave and is very soft and comfortable. The Piece de Resistance is the great deployant clasp that eliminates the typical, sloppy, folded over end that you usually have with a Nato. I love it.

The one thing I did that was unusual, was to order the 21mm version that fits the 42mm Sixty-Five. I did it to expand the flexibility of the strap. 1mm wider than the correct 20mm strap isn't noticeable on my Sixty-Five, and 1mm too small if I decide to wear it on a watch with 22mm lug spacing won't be noticeable either. One strap can do double duty with both size watches.


----------



## the.hatter

Nice!! Does that have to be ordered through an AD? Mind sharing the cost?


----------



## BrentYYC

Yes, it would need to be ordered from an AD. I'll PM you the price from Topper.


----------



## the.hatter

Green NATO from my parts bin:








Incoming I have a black Isofrane and a basic black NATO.

Then I just found that you can get a black rubber tropic strap from Ofrei that only tapers to 18mm, which may take care of the taper to 16mm that I don't care for on the Oris strap. Hmm...


----------



## the.hatter

Alright so a few days in, and with a few strap changes under my belt, I'm liking the black Oris tropic style more and more. 

Judging from pictures it was the combination I liked best, but in person the taper down to 16mm caught me off guard. My eyes are adjusting to the large taper, but I'm excited to see if I like the strap from Ofrei better.


----------



## eight84four

G'day guys, Just want to ask if anyone else here have seen the 40mm Sixty-Five with Dark Blue dial in person. (Not the 42mm ver. with round markers.)

I know there is the grey dial with light blue surround version and thats not the one i'm referring to.

Been holding off on getting the 40mm Black 65 as i'm waiting to see the 40mm Blue dialed version in person first to make a decision.

I haven't seen any photos of it yet. Aside from the Oris website which i can't really tell if the Dark blue part is just the surrounds of the dial.

Thanks in advanced. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## JWNY

i'm keen to get this 40mm in black, however looking at the catalogue ONLY the blue dial comes with the NATO textile strap with stainless steel folding clasp but not the black dial. Is it possible to get the NATO for black as well?

The black dial only seems to have a textile strap, not a NATO version. Appreciate any assistance. Thank you


----------



## BrentYYC

JWNY said:


> i'm keen to get this 40mm in black, however looking at the catalogue ONLY the blue dial comes with the NATO textile strap with stainless steel folding clasp but not the black dial. Is it possible to get the NATO for black as well?
> 
> The black dial only seems to have a textile strap, not a NATO version. Appreciate any assistance. Thank you


You can order it separately, as I did above. It's available in both 20mm (used on the blue dial 40mm Sixty-Five) and 21mm (on the 42mm Sixty-Five) widths.

Of course, you could always speak with an AD and see if Oris would do a special order for you and install the black Nato instead of the tan fabric strap. Then you wouldn't need to order a second strap. Honestly, I can't understand why they wouldn't have the black Nato as an available option for the black dial Sixty-Five. It's a natural match.


----------



## EA-Sport

I've been keeping an eye on FS posts for Oris 65 and I noticed that the asking price are most of the times more than or the same as how much grey market dealer like no grey market dealers on this forum would charge for a new one. I'm wondering if that's probably because most owners bought theirs from Oris AD and paid close to MSRP and if you guys have to choose between BNIB from grey market dealer like no grey market dealers on this forum or slightly used one with AD warranty card which one would you choose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

NATO delivered today, it works 

Isofrane and Ofrei tropic strap should come tomorrow, I'm not a huge strap changer, so I'll probably select one and stick with it.

To be historically accurate, I guess the tropic is the right pick. But Isofrane straps were also available in the 70's, so while not an OEM match, an original 65 could have found its way on to one.


----------



## futurepx

the.hatter said:


> View attachment 9696546
> 
> 
> NATO delivered today, it works


Where's the NATO from? I'm liking that matte and tight weave


----------



## the.hatter

This NATO strap was just off eBay, one of the G10 spec ones for $12 or so. It looks the part, but doesn't feel like it's going to be durable. 

My favorite NATO straps are the Maratac ones off CountyComm, they tend to last longer and have better heat treated holes, edges, hardware, etc.


----------



## the.hatter

So, kind of a strikeout today. 

1. The Isofrane is too thick for the lugs and case shape in my opinion to really look right. 

2. The Ofrei strap is pretty flimsy feeling and made of silicone that is a dust and lint magnet. 

Thinking if trying a Hirsch Pure, but a little concerned that even that may look too thick. Can anyone comment? Seems like there's a couple pics of people in this thread who've tried this combo. 

Otherwise I may just put the Oris tropic style back on. 

Not sure 

Update - the Oris oem tropic wins! I stand by my initial thought that I didn't care for how much the strap tapers (20mm to 16mm). After more wrist time, the strap taper no longer bugs me. 

Other pros: it's soft like silicone (which it may be made of) but isn't a lint magnet like the cheaper strap I picked up. Also it looks the part of an original tropic without mold marks, stiffness, strong smell, etc.


----------



## Buchmann69

My vacation watch ⌚ ❤
Brought different natos & straps to mix it up

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BrentYYC

the.hatter said:


> Otherwise I may just put the Oris tropic style back on


Although I swap my Sixty-Five around a lot, IMO the Oris tropic is the best pairing, period.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DR. NO

Swapped out the OEM rubber for a NOS Tropic Rubber. Even changed the buckle.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Just got the green Divers 65 and love it:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86

Anyone else get annoyed with the OEM rubber having only one keeper? I find every time I swim, and even during day-to-day wear, I have heaps of tail hanging out or the strap slips out of the keeper.


----------



## BrentYYC

climbsmountains86 said:


> Anyone else get annoyed with the OEM rubber having only one keeper? I find every time I swim, and even during day-to-day wear, I have heaps of tail hanging out or the strap slips out of the keeper.


The keeper floats, so determine where it works best and hold it in place with some contact cement or a dab of silicone.


----------



## Chromejob

Or ask Oris for a spare...?


----------



## bipyjamas

So, thanks to this thread I also bought one of these things on the tropic strap from an AD in Hong Kong last night. Bearing in mind I'm not even a dive watch guy, so thanks a lot mega thread and everyone who posted!

Will echo some negative observations already mentioned throughout the thread for anyone else thinking about jumping in on the action,

- It's a little odd having the DLC on the outside of the rotating bezel, it gives it a plastic like feel. I think it would have worked better as a normal stainless bezel with insert. The action isn't super positive/precise either.
- Not used to having thick stick hands overlapping the minute track. It makes it rather tricky accurately aligning the minute hand when setting the time.
- Stem does wobble a fair bit when unscrewed. Makes one want to be gentle with the crown, which is incongruous to the nature of the watch.
- Wish the case back was brushed instead of polished to stop it noticeably sticking to the skin.
- Tropic strap has a fair amount of tail and having a single keeper is mildly annoying, thinking about chopping some of it off. 6.8" wrist for reference.

Otherwise, its a pretty cool watch for a fairly reasonable price. Love the funky numerals, domed sapphire and the reasonable sizing - main reasons why I bought it. Fun and none-too-serious watch, even the Missus approves.


----------



## Chromejob

Probably have to set it at sub-quarter five minute marks, e.g. 5, 10, 20, 25,.... I'm sure you figured that out.


----------



## bipyjamas

So I ended up trimming the strap using a craft knife/scalpel. I basically cut down along the first triangle of holes (1 middle hole plus next pair of holes) to make a point and sanded it a bit with a nail filing board. The rubber cuts very cleanly. It would have been much cleaner if my blade was sufficiently long enough to make the trim in two cuts (one for each side of the point) instead of the four (2 per side) I had to do.

One point to keep in mind is the end profile isn't super clean as I didn't account for the valleys on the underside of the strap. No biggie, it looks perfectly fine from the outside which is all I could want aesthetically and the tail no longer snaps on random things.

Incidentally, it's blood hard taking a focused image on the phone while wearing/holding a watch!


----------



## kimaquo

Hello eight84four, have the same issue es you. I want to see the dark blue dial which goes on a black center. I think I would rather purchase thus awsome versión in blue.
Please publish if you got to see it. Too new to see it at the stores.
Thanks and regards.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86

bipyjamas said:


> So I ended up trimming the strap using a craft knife/scalpel. I basically cut down along the first triangle of holes (1 middle hole plus next pair of holes) to make a point and sanded it a bit with a nail filing board. The rubber cuts very cleanly. It would have been much cleaner if my blade was sufficiently long enough to make the trim in two cuts (one for each side of the point) instead of the four (2 per side) I had to do.
> 
> One point to keep in mind is the end profile isn't super clean as I didn't account for the valleys on the underside of the strap. No biggie, it looks perfectly fine from the outside which is all I could want aesthetically and the tail no longer snaps on random things.
> 
> Incidentally, it's blood hard taking a focused image on the phone while wearing/holding a watch!
> 
> View attachment 9954258
> View attachment 9954266
> View attachment 9954282


Looks good, but not sure I'm ready to take the knife to mine yet!


----------



## camb66

LOOOOOOOOOVE my 65.


----------



## Buchmann69

Still going strong! 65 was my vacation watch I used for a recent family trip to Disney. A few straps and this 1 watch became the perfect travel companion 
































































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Julienskis

camb66 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOVE my 65.


Nice pic. Here's my point of view as a watch beginner. This watch has a very solid vintage style that other watches at this price-point don't have. I may be wrong but even if this Oris have less heritage than a Longines Legend Diver or a Tudor Black Bay, the overall design is way more personal. With this Oris I feel like we're buying something personal that represents us, and not something that represents a history


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Afroman787

Buchmann69 said:


> Still going strong! 65 was my vacation watch I used for a recent family trip to Disney. A few straps and this 1 watch became the perfect travel companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Where is this black and yellow nato from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afroman787

Buchmann69 said:


> Still going strong! 65 was my vacation watch I used for a recent family trip to Disney. A few straps and this 1 watch became the perfect travel companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


I really like the black and yellow nato. Where can I get this from?


----------



## Buchmann69

Afroman787 said:


> I really like the black and yellow nato. Where can I get this from?


I purchased it from Cincystrapworks.com.
This particular model is unfortunately currently sold out.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Afroman787

Buchmann69 said:


> I purchased it from Cincystrapworks.com.
> This particular model is unfortunately currently sold out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Do you have a link to the item?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

^^ ^^ answer to afroman 

No, because it's sold out and not listed on their website anymore. The strap was called "New Orleans"

You could contact the seller and ask if he'll get more in stock ...


Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Hornet99

Sorry for what may be a dumb question, but with the Oris 65 I have realised there are two different sizes; 40mm and 42mm. I've not seen the 40mm version on the bracelet (online shopping.......), only the 42mm.

Question is does the 40mm version come on a bracelet or is it possible to buy the bracelet separately to fit the 40mm version? I'm presuming the lugs are the same width on both models?


----------



## RomeoT

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry for what may be a dumb question, but with the Oris 65 I have realised there are two different sizes; 40mm and 42mm. I've not seen the 40mm version on the bracelet (online shopping.......), only the 42mm.
> 
> Question is does the 40mm version come on a bracelet or is it possible to buy the bracelet separately to fit the 40mm version? I'm presuming the lugs are the same width on both models?


The 40 version has 20mm lugs and the 42 has 21mm lugs, which is a little annoying. The bracelet for both are the same, super well made and comfortable. I bought mine from a fellow member but they do sell it with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

RomeoT said:


> The 40 version has 20mm lugs and the 42 has 21mm lugs, which is a little annoying. The bracelet for both are the same, super well made and comfortable. I bought mine from a fellow member but they do sell it with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## iam7head

bipyjamas said:


> So, thanks to this thread I also bought one of these things on the tropic strap from an AD in Hong Kong last night. Bearing in mind I'm not even a dive watch guy, so thanks a lot mega thread and everyone who posted!
> 
> Will echo some negative observations already mentioned throughout the thread for anyone else thinking about jumping in on the action,
> 
> - It's a little odd having the DLC on the outside of the rotating bezel, it gives it a plastic like feel. I think it would have worked better as a normal stainless bezel with insert. The action isn't super positive/precise either.
> - Not used to having thick stick hands overlapping the minute track. It makes it rather tricky accurately aligning the minute hand when setting the time.
> - Stem does wobble a fair bit when unscrewed. Makes one want to be gentle with the crown, which is incongruous to the nature of the watch.
> - Wish the case back was brushed instead of polished to stop it noticeably sticking to the skin.
> - Tropic strap has a fair amount of tail and having a single keeper is mildly annoying, thinking about chopping some of it off. 6.8" wrist for reference.
> 
> Otherwise, its a pretty cool watch for a fairly reasonable price. Love the funky numerals, domed sapphire and the reasonable sizing - main reasons why I bought it. Fun and none-too-serious watch, even the Missus approves.


You might wanna have that stem checked out, mine has very little plays to it.

It's very solid even in the 3rd position, its way less wobble than a Seiko Srp 777 and Tudor BB.

As for the tropic straps: its the vintage design and dive strap function. The long tail is there for the wetsuit, most of the seiko Z22 has the same length due to the same reason. You see alot of modern dive watch comes with extra piece for wetsuit(ecozilla, pelagos). Its better suited for everyday but the long tail is there for a good reason.

Another common complaint about the tapering of the strap. I think most of us just gotten so used to the modern diver with manly straps. Rolex sub current bracelet tapers from 20 at lug to 16 at the clasp. Its even more dramatic for exp ii and Deepsea. Its adds comfort for everyday wears. My panerai is 26/26 with a huge buckle, it digs into the skin on summer day if you wear the straps close like I do.

Mine is on the Oem tropic and I am looking to source the rivet bracelet.

C







Heers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyurethane




----------



## bipyjamas

iam7head said:


> You might wanna have that stem checked out, mine has very little plays to it.
> 
> It's very solid even in the 3rd position, its way less wobble than a Seiko Srp 777 and Tudor BB.
> ...


It's functionally fine. It's just an observation relative to the other screw down crown watches in my collection, which seem comparatively more solid.

Strap length isn't a biggy, though I get why it's as long as it is, it's just not practical for daily wear without the second keeper. I solved it with a hobby knife several posts back since I'll likely never don a wet suit :-!

Been taking the watch in and out of water daily whilst holidaying in Bali at the moment. Great coastal holiday watch.


----------



## camb66

bipyjamas said:


> Great coastal holiday watch.


I will second that!


----------



## DocScotter

Here's mine!


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

I just purchased a Oris 65 42 millimeter and had a question about the movement.

After 5 days my watch is running about six seconds per day fast. That isn't terrible and I'm glad it's running fast as opposed to slow. 

Does this movement have a tendency to settle in faster or slower as it breaks in? Or is that an old wives tale and there is no such thing as break in on a automatic movement.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Lovin this one









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaakm

I purchased the 40mm version, black on the bracelet options a few weeks back. Does anyone know where i can source some additional spring bars for this watch? I dont want to wear out the ones from the bracelet when wearing it on a NATO, and i am looking for some that will fit perfectly, as the tip-diameter for some back-up spring bars that i own, seems to be a little small (there is some play when installed). Alternatively if someone has a caliper, could they please measure the tip diameter of the spring-bars that comes with the watch?
cheers,


----------



## valuewatchguy

drunken monkey said:


> really liking the new photos.
> 
> I still can't shake the idea of this one on a beads of rice type bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (badly photoshopped by myself...)
> 
> I tried some tests with a three-centre-link Jubilee but the rounded rice links gives it that depth (and shadows) that isn't present on the Jubilee.


Anyone ever figure out how to make this happen?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ARTRN

Hi everyone, what a time for my 1st post in WUS. I just got my 65 black and blue version. Changed the steel bracelet to Hirsch Accent. 
Here are some pics for those asking for this version.


----------



## DutchMongolian

ARTRN said:


> Hi everyone, what a time for my 1st post in WUS. I just got my 65 black and blue version. Changed the steel bracelet to Hirsch Accent.
> Here are some pics for those asking for this version.
> View attachment 11234778
> View attachment 11234810
> View attachment 11234794


Not bad for a first post! Good shots of the 65 blue!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## vjarnot

Got myself the 40mm black 65 on bracelet a few days ago.

Loving the watch. But the bracelet is taking some getting used to - the taper is rather extreme, and the bracelet is quite thin as well (links are approx. 2.6mm thick) - that gives a bit of a cheap feel, and mine had a slight squeak in it as well (original reason for removal was for application of tiny amount of oil on the springbars, which gave me the chance to take the picture below).

Anyway, we'll see if I get used to it - and I probably will - but the question has come up in this thread a couple of times about fitting aftermarket oyster bracelets. I don't have an answer as to which bracelets may or may not fit, but did take a pic that may help others decide on taking a gamble in that direction:









This is the "gen 2" end-link from the oem bracelet, bottom view - measurements were done via very precise calipers in a not very precise way - but should be quite close.

If anyone does find a strapcode or other bracelet that fits, do give the rest of us a heads-up, not sure I'll pursue it myself, but you never know.

Couple other pics also available here:


http://imgur.com/QhWhu

 , if you scale things such that the width is 19.95mm, you should be able to suss out the other measurements off the pictures.


----------



## doubleosullivan

vjarnot said:


> Got myself the 40mm black 65 on bracelet a few days ago.
> 
> Loving the watch. But the bracelet is taking some getting used to - the taper is rather extreme, and the bracelet is quite thin as well (links are approx. 2.6mm thick) - that gives a bit of a cheap feel, and mine had a slight squeak in it as well (original reason for removal was for application of tiny amount of oil on the springbars, which gave me the chance to take the picture below).
> 
> Anyway, we'll see if I get used to it - and I probably will - but the question has come up in this thread a couple of times about fitting aftermarket oyster bracelets. I don't have an answer as to which bracelets may or may not fit, but did take a pic that may help others decide on taking a gamble in that direction:
> 
> View attachment 11378778
> 
> H
> This is the "gen 2" end-link from the oem bracelet, bottom view - measurements were done via very precise calipers in a not very precise way - but should be quite close.
> 
> If anyone does find a or other bracelet that fits, dog of us a heads-up, not sure I'll pursue it myself, but you know.
> 
> Couple other pics also available here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QhWhu
> 
> , if you scale things such thath the width is 19.95mm, you should be able to suss out the other measurements off the pictures.


Thanks for the input. I'm going to pick one of these up soon. I'm leaning towards the nato with deployment clasp.


----------



## sfg57

I just bought a used but in excellent condition Oris Diver 65. I bought it from a reputable dealer with the box and documentation so I know its the real deal. Most of the pictures I have seen of this watch, including on their website, the blue is dark and the center of the face looks black. My watch, and some others I have seen on this site, the blue is pale blue and the center is grey in color. Did they make two versions of this watch or are some of the pictures I see of a darker blue just photographic issues? Either way, it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## sfg57

I answered my own question by digging further into the Oris site. There are TWO models of the Oris 65. 01 733 7707 4065-07 4 20 18 is the pale blue version but there is a darker blue version with exactly the same reference number. Go figure.



sfg57 said:


> I just bought a used but in excellent condition Oris Diver 65. I bought it from a reputable dealer with the box and documentation so I know its the real deal. Most of the pictures I have seen of this watch, including on their website, the blue is dark and the center of the face looks black. My watch, and some others I have seen on this site, the blue is pale blue and the center is grey in color. Did they make two versions of this watch or are some of the pictures I see of a darker blue just photographic issues? Either way, it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Chromejob

vjarnot said:


> View attachment 11378778
> 
> 
> This is the "gen 2" end-link from the oem bracelet, bottom view - measurements were done via very precise calipers in a not very precise way - but should be quite close.
> 
> If anyone does find a strapcode or other bracelet that fits, do give the rest of us a heads-up, not sure I'll pursue it myself, but you never know.
> 
> Couple other pics also available here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QhWhu
> 
> , if you scale things such that the width is 19.95mm, you should be able to suss out the other measurements off the pictures.


You may find that a Hadley-Roma or other brand of oyster bracelet will fit the SEL you have there. IF the center link is the same measurement. I've found that with a oyster that came with a Ollech & Wajs that fits on the Mk II SELs for Kingston/Nassaus.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## commanche

sfg57 said:


> I answered my own question by digging further into the Oris site. There are TWO models of the Oris 65. 01 733 7707 4065-07 4 20 18 is the pale blue version but there is a darker blue version with exactly the same reference number. Go figure.


Same reference number? Thats strange indeed


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

I think these are the 2 watches in question. Slightly different numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

vjarnot said:


> Got myself the 40mm black 65 on bracelet a few days ago.
> 
> Loving the watch. But the bracelet is taking some getting used to - the taper is rather extreme, and the bracelet is quite thin as well (links are approx. 2.6mm thick) - that gives a bit of a cheap feel, and mine had a slight squeak in it as well (original reason for removal was for application of tiny amount of oil on the springbars, which gave me the chance to take the picture below).
> 
> Anyway, we'll see if I get used to it - and I probably will - but the question has come up in this thread a couple of times about fitting aftermarket oyster bracelets. I don't have an answer as to which bracelets may or may not fit, but did take a pic that may help others decide on taking a gamble in that direction:
> 
> View attachment 11378778
> 
> 
> This is the "gen 2" end-link from the oem bracelet, bottom view - measurements were done via very precise calipers in a not very precise way - but should be quite close.
> 
> If anyone does find a strapcode or other bracelet that fits, do give the rest of us a heads-up, not sure I'll pursue it myself, but you never know.
> 
> Couple other pics also available here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QhWhu
> 
> , if you scale things such that the width is 19.95mm, you should be able to suss out the other measurements off the pictures.


Quite an authentic bracelet to the period though. Nice vintage touch that it's also got riveted links!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbar

I really cannot choose between the black and the dark blue 40mm version. Lovely watch!

It might have been asked before but what do you guys think about the residual value of these over the next few years? Are they likely to hold their value after the initial depreciation hit or not? 

Oris watches as a whole do seem to be a bit of a second hand bargain as far as I can tell.


----------



## trh77

They seem to sell for about $900 used on rubber, $1000+ on a bracelet, so pretty poor resale. Doesn't help that grey market is only $1150. 

P.S. I have the dark blue/black and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Tbar said:


> I really cannot choose between the black and the dark blue 40mm version. Lovely watch!
> 
> It might have been asked before but what do you guys think about the residual value of these over the next few years? Are they likely to hold their value after the initial depreciation hit or not?
> 
> Oris watches as a whole do seem to be a bit of a second hand bargain as far as I can tell.


That Blue is just stunning and would be my choice. I've held both in an AD and I know your dilemma!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

42 blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Funan

Blue is the winner


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbar

Thanks guys. Very interesting. I was actually leaning more towards the black version recently, due it's strap versatility. I am fairly monochromatic in my watch choices though, so maybe a splash of blue would be nice for a change.

As a side note, how does the DLC coating hold up? I had a Steinhart Ocean Black previously which was a very easy to chip. I would hope that the Oris is much better given the price difference but it would be good to hear from some owners.


----------



## Wildmans85

Black face 40mm 65 landed yesterday, what a brilliant watch. It's a great size, and the dome catches the light really well, showing up flashes of blue.

Wore it all today and loved it. My only problem, my wrist size is right between two of the tropic strap holes. Kept swapping between too loose and too tight! I'll live though and will have to come up with something, without ruining the stock strap.

Anybody on the edge of buying a 65 should definitely take the plunge, it won't disappoint.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

Wildmans85 said:


> Black face 40mm 65 landed yesterday, what a brilliant watch. It's a great size, and the dome catches the light really well, showing up flashes of blue.
> 
> Wore it all today and loved it. My only problem, my wrist size is right between two of the tropic strap holes. Kept swapping between too loose and too tight! I'll live though and will have to come up with something, without ruining the stock strap.
> 
> Anybody on the edge of buying a 65 should definitely take the plunge, it won't disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


i was on the edge debating should i or not reading this thread for a Month and your post made me get it its coming tomorrow before 130


----------



## Wildmans85

mkeric1 said:


> i was on the edge debating should i or not reading this thread for a Month and your post made me get it its coming tomorrow before 130


Glad I could tip you over the edge. Now I just hope you like it!

I'm holidaying in Singapore right now and on the tropic strap it's been perfect for the hot/humid weather and blends in perfectly at the pool and dressed up for restaurants.

Also if you're considering a bracelet keep an eye out on the 'Bay for an aftermarket rivet bracelets, I picked one up that was to fit a rolex explorer, (credit to an earlier post for the idea) and with a small 'V' in the spring bar it fit well enough for US$30.

Let me know what you think when it arrives 👍


----------



## Michael Day

valuewatchguy said:


> Does this movement have a tendency to settle in faster or slower as it breaks in? Or is that an old wives tale and there is no such thing as break in on a automatic movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just luck of the draw I suppose. I've had mine for a few months. Runs about +2 per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mkeric1

just landed i wanna thank wildmans85 for talking me into it. it wears great on a big wrist and it exceeded my expectations in every way


----------



## mkeric1

and btw that fabric strap is awesome


----------



## Wildmans85

mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 11811202
> 
> 
> just landed i wanna thank wildmans85 for talking me into it. it wears great on a big wrist and it exceeded my expectations in every way


Too easy mate, always happy to help other people spend their money.

Looks great on your wrist btw, and I'm glad it's lived up to expectations after I talked it up 😄


----------



## camb66

Just ordered the bracelet for mine, should be awesome although I have to wait a few weeks!


----------



## 08M6

I am expecting my Divers 65 to be delivered this week. I am interested in swapping out the original black bezel with the Topper edition bezel. How hard will it be to source the Topper edition bezel? The lack of the date complication rules out the Topper edition for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## trh77

08M6 said:


> I am expecting my Divers 65 to be delivered this week. I am interested in swapping out the original black bezel with the Topper edition bezel. How hard will it be to source the Topper edition bezel? The lack of the date complication rules out the Topper edition for me. Thanks in advance.


This is an awesome idea. Good luck. Let us know if you were able - I might look at doing the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 08M6

I emailed Topper. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## elbilo

08M6 said:


> I am expecting my Divers 65 to be delivered this week. I am interested in swapping out the original black bezel with the Topper edition bezel. How hard will it be to source the Topper edition bezel? The lack of the date complication rules out the Topper edition for me. Thanks in advance.





08M6 said:


> I emailed Topper. I'll keep you updated.


Interested! I'm currently contemplating the purchase of the Diver 65 Deauville. I don't mind the PVD bezel, but would prefer the SS that was offered on the Topper Edition. I was wondering if a SS bezel would be available to swap. Also wondering if Oris would design a standard model similar to the Topper Edition (no date, SS bezel, and preferably with the Antishock-26 Jewel text). Either way, I really like the color scheme of the Deauville. It's a lot of fun with a touch of refinement.


----------



## joeyjj

Hey guys, great thread. As a total noob considering this watch (blue 42), I would appreciate suggestions on which configuration to get. There is a 100usd difference between the stainless strap and the nato strap configuration. Bought separately, the price for the steel strap is 371usd while the nato is 217usd. I'm thinking I should get the stainless version and get the nato strap which is the one I really want, as an add on or even buy a third party nato which would cost even less. I would like this watch with the nato but feel I would eventually need something more robust, and having the stainless strap would possibly help with the resale value in case I decide to sell it later.

Also, what do you make of this as a choice a first divers and first mechanical swiss watch? I'm not a watch guy but I'm familiar enough with the Oris models since there is a shop that sells them near where I work. I liked the look of the BC3 and the Pro Pilot and a couple other models but never seriously thought about buying one until I saw this model.


----------



## Michael Day

A good buy. Definitely. Oris has an outstanding horological history. Punch well above their price range. I would buy on bracelet. Get an OEM NATO when buying and then also rotate a few standard natos.

I did...







I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeyjj

Thanks for the quick response and the additional pics. I can't seem to get enough of this watch.

I'm probably going to pull the trigger soon. It makes sense to go with more straps than with less so I'll probably get the stainless configuration even though I don't plan on wearing it as the tapered strap is not a look that suits me. I just have to check the strap availability and fit more time. 

One thing my colleague, who is also a non watch guy, also interested in his first mechanical watch, pointed out to me that the "vintage" or "retro" design that gives this watch it's charm and character, also gives it a little bit of a fashion watch kind of feel compared to some modern styles like the Aquis or the Longines Hydroconquest. 
This led to a mini discussion between to non-watch guys about vintage styling vs more classical styles in terms of daily use for work and casual attires and if these relatively new releases will still have the same appeal a few years down the road. It culminated in us trying to hit each other in the groin, so it was not a very serious discussion. It did have me wondering about where these vintage style heritage watches fit in a collection and if it's as good a choice for a first watch, (and probably only for a long while) or if I should go with something more modern. 

Sorry if that sounds idiotic or doesn't make sense. I'm not around watches as much as most of you here seem to be, I'm just trying to get some more opinions so I have a better understanding of what I'm about to purchase.


----------



## Michael Day

Yes it's a retro style based on the manufacturer's past designs. There is a reason that it's also modern though. Have a look at most of the better manufacturers and you will see the same. Also you have more chance of a watch like this looking good in 10 years time than a modern piece. Classic divers never go out of style. The two most iconic divers of all time are the Rolex Submariner and the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Have a look at their designs overs the years. 

However, more importantly, don't ever buy a watch based on tomorrow. Buy for the passion when you spend the money. You need to love it when you buy it, not buy it for a guessed future fashion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## camb66

Ok guys! I'm just about ready to take the rubber off mine and put on the bracelet.Is it true that the 40mm has shoulderless springbars and that they are very hard to get out? If so how did you guys handle changing straps?


----------



## cozper

camb66 said:


> Ok guys! I'm just about ready to take the rubber off mine and put on the bracelet.Is it true that the 40mm has shoulderless springbars and that they are very hard to get out? If so how did you guys handle changing straps?


This was definitely true for my 40mm black/blue on the black/blue fabric strap. Because it was a fabric strap, I simply took off the strap, bent the spring bars with pliers until they popped out and replaced them with other spring bars. You can read more in the thread I started about the subject, but I'm guessing that's how you knew the bars are shoulderless! (can't link to the thread due to insufficient posts, but its title includes "Can't remove the spring bars!")

I'm not sure how best to accomplish removal of the rubber strap. I'm sure others have good ideas.


----------



## Herman65

Lug are 20mm


----------



## Herman65

The tropic on this Oris is the most comfortable around. It's soft, supple and very flexible. You won't find another better.


----------



## commanche

Herman65 said:


> The tropic on this Oris is the most comfortable around. It's soft, supple and very flexible. You won't find another better.


My only critics on Oris Tropic is that it's way too long for my wrist. I am looking for another shorter alternative thats as good or better. Any suggestion?


----------

